# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ FORUM

## deleted-member17-03-2016

Σ'ένα forum, ειδικά σ'ένα forum ψυχολογίας, πρέπει να υπάρχει τάξη ασφάλεια, και σεβασμός όπως και να το κάνουμε. Και αυτό λέει πολλά. Αυτό που επικρατεί εδώ (δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσα χρόνια) δεν είναι εικόνα. ΔΕΝ είναι μπουρδέλο εδώ γιατί τα μπουρδέλα δουλεύουν.

Όταν κάποιος-α κάνει εγγραφή εδώ, το κάνει για βοήθεια και στήριξη, όχι για να του-της γ@μηθεί η ψυχολογία, να μουρλαθεί και να γίνει χειρότερα από'τι ήταν πριν.

Στον 1 χρόνο παραμονής μου στο forum, όπως έχω αποδείξει, δεν ενόχλησα ποτέ κανέναν και καμία, και μάλιστα, με εκτιμούν πολύ αρκετά μέλη, όπως και φαίνεται απ'τις δημοσιεύσεις τους.



Θα ήθελα ολόψυχα και απ'τα βάθη της καρδιάς να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα αξιόλογα μέλη που με βοήθησαν και με στήριξαν στις δυσκολίες μου και σας εύχομαι καλύτερη ζωή.



Θα ήθελα επίσης να ευχαριστήσω και τα μέλη που ήταν κακόβουλα μαζί μου, γιατί μου άνοιξαν τα μάτια και με βοήθησαν να δω και να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα του forum όπως:




1. Μπορείς να ενοχληθείς και να εξευτελιστείς δημόσια

2. Μπορείς να συμπεριφέρεσαι ακατάλληλα και απαγορευτικά για site ψυχολογίας όπου έρχονται άνθρωποι που ζητάνε βοήθεια και στήριξη.

3. Μπορεί να σε ενοχλήσει όποτε θέλει κάποιος-α να ανα πάσα στιγμή
4. Μπορείς να ακούσεις χειρότερα λόγια και από πεζοδρόμιο
5. Μπορείς να ενοχλείς όποιον-α θες και όποτε θες
6. Είναι δεκτές όλες οι ακατάλληλες συμπεριφορές
6. Δεν υπάρχει ίση μεταχείριση
7. Μπορείς να αδικηθείς
8. Δεν επικρατεί τάξη και ασφάλεια στο forum
9. Μπορείς να νευριάσεις τόσο πολύ σε σημείο να προκαλέσεις τροχαίο ατύχημα

10. Γιατί φτάνουν στο σημείο να αποχωρούν μέλη απ'το forum εξαιτίας τέτοιων φαινομένων, όπως έχει γίνει πολλές φορές ως τώρα *FACT*



Είμαι πάρα πολύ απογοητευμένος με τη διαχείριση γενικά. Δεν το περίμενα ποτέ αυτό.



Δε με ενδιαφέρει τι θα πείτε εσείς που γουστάρετε να μου βάζετε δάκτυλο συνέχεια. Βρίστε με, χλευάστε με, κοροϊδέψτε με, ειρωνευτείτε με όσο γουστάρετε. Γ@μήστε μου τον αντι****τό μου στην τελική. Δε δίνω δεκάρα πλέον. Τουλάχιστον ρε παιδιά να σας φύγει η κ@ύλα και να ηρεμήσετε.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ δεν θα πω κάτι για σένα γιατί δεν έχουμε "μιλήσει" αλλά θέλω να πω ότι δεν φταίει για όλα η διαχείριση όταν τα ίδια τα μέλη δεν σέβονται τους όρους χρήσης με τους οποίους συμφώνησαν κατά την εγγραφή τους...
Το πρόβλημα της διαχείρισης κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι αρκετά ελαστική...

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εγώ δεν θα πω κάτι για σένα γιατί δεν έχουμε "μιλήσει" αλλά θέλω να πω ότι δεν φταίει για όλα η διαχείριση όταν τα ίδια τα μέλη δεν σέβονται τους όρους χρήσης με τους οποίους συμφώνησαν κατά την εγγραφή τους...
> Το πρόβλημα της διαχείρισης κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι αρκετά ελαστική...


Τα μέλη που δεν τα σέβονται το κάνουν για τους-τις παίρνει να τα κάνουν αυτά. Σε άλλα forum (εκτός ψυχολογίας) πού'χω γράψει, η διαχείριση εκεί είναι πολύ πιο επιμελής και δίκαιη. Η διαχείριση εδώ είναι υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ ελαστική, και ειδικά για site ψυχολογίας, και δεν είναι καθόλου επιμελής.

----------


## elis

Γουελκαμ του ριαλ λαιφ μαι φρεντ έγινες άνθρωπος επιτέλους αφού συναίσθεσαι όλους αυτούς τους κινδύνους συγχαρητήρια ξύπνησες από βαθύ ύπνο τριάντα ετών επιτέλους ένας βοήθηΘηκε και το λέει έχουμε αποδείξεις θες ακόμα να γίνεις Μοντ γι αυτό σε μλεγα μικρό

----------


## elis

Και μετά από όλα αυτά εσύ λες ότι είσαι ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος μάλλον η εταιρεία πρέπει να ναι του μπαμπά σου αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται αυτά όλα που είπες είναι απλά μια μέρα στη δουλειά εσύ που ζεις σε άλλη χώρα?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τα μέλη δεν τα σέβονται για τους-τις παίρνει να τα κάνουν αυτά. Σε άλλα forum (εκτός ψυχολογίας) πού'χω γράψει, η διαχείριση εκεί είναι πολύ πιο επιμελής και δίκαιη. Η διαχείριση εδώ είναι υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ ελαστική, και ειδικά για site ψυχολογίας, και δεν είναι καθόλου επιμελής.


Για την ελαστικότητα θα συμφωνήσω ξανά, δεν γίνεται να προστατεύονται όσοι παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες κι όχι τα θύματα τους...και να χαλάνε θέματα εξαιτίας μερικών μελών...

Αν σκοπεύεις να είσαι πιο αυστηρός σε ψηφίζω κι εγώ για mod  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Γουελκαμ του ριαλ λαιφ μαι φρεντ έγινες άνθρωπος επιτέλους αφού συναίσθεσαι όλους αυτούς τους κινδύνους συγχαρητήρια ξύπνησες από βαθύ ύπνο τριάντα ετών επιτέλους ένας βοήθηΘηκε και το λέει έχουμε αποδείξεις θες ακόμα να γίνεις Μοντ γι αυτό σε μλεγα μικρό


Με παρεξήγησες φαίνεται τόσο καιρό. Και με μπερδεύεις λίγο τώρα. Τι εννοείς;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Για την ελαστικότητα θα συμφωνήσω ξανά, δεν γίνεται να προστατεύονται όσοι παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες κι όχι τα θύματα τους...και να χαλάνε θέματα εξαιτίας μερικών μελών...



Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Αδικούνται τα μέλη.




> Αν σκοπεύεις να είσαι πιο αυστηρός σε ψηφίζω κι εγώ για mod


Είναι υπόσχεσή μου και δέσμευσή μου ότι θα είμαι πιο αυστηρός έτσι και μ'έκαναν mod. Και ας με μισήσουν κάποιοι-ες γι'αυτό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Αδικούντα τα μέλη.
> 
> 
> Είναι υπόσχεσή μου και δέσμευσή μου ότι θα είμαι πιο αυστηρός έτσι και μ'έκαναν mod. Και ας με μισήσουν κάποιοι-ες γι'αυτό.


Χα χα, έκανα άντρα να γράψει με ροζ!  :Big Grin:  Άντε ν' αποκτάει κι άλλο χρώμα το φόρουμ! Σόρρυ για το σπαμ, συνεχίστε επί του θέματος...

----------


## elis

Ρε ψηλέ δε καταλαβαίνεις τους κινδύνους που έχει η ζωή και είσαι τριάντα ένα δηλαδή ποτέ θα πάρεις μπρος μάλλον είχες μια ήρεμη ζωή και δε σου χρειάστηκε να το καταλάβεις αλλά όλα υπόκεινται σε διαρκή έλεγχο δηλαδή οδηγάς πρέπει να προσέχεις δουλεύεις πρέπει να προσέχεις γνωρίζεις κόσμο πρέπει να προσέχεις τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ρε ψηλέ δε καταλαβαίνεις τους κινδύνους που έχει η ζωή και είσαι τριάντα ένα δηλαδή ποτέ θα πάρεις μπρος μάλλον είχες μια ήρεμη ζωή και δε σου χρειάστηκε να το καταλάβεις αλλά όλα υπόκεινται σε διαρκή έλεγχο δηλαδή οδηγάς πρέπει να προσέχεις δουλεύεις πρέπει να προσέχεις γνωρίζεις κόσμο πρέπει να προσέχεις τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?


Ναι, τα ξέρω ότι πρέπει να προσέχω. Εγώ προσέχω γενικά και δεν ξεσπάω σε αδύναμους ποτέ, όπως μού'χουν κάνει σε εμένα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Χα χα, έκανα άντρα να γράψει με ροζ!  Άντε ν' αποκτάει κι άλλο χρώμα το φόρουμ! Σόρρυ για το σπαμ, συνεχίστε επί του θέματος...


ΧΑΧΑ! :Big Grin:  Καταλάθος φυσικά. :Smile:  Δε spamάρεις, μπορείς να γράφεις όποτε θέλεις.

----------


## κύριος

προεκλογικος αγωνας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χα χα, έκανα άντρα να γράψει με ροζ!  Άντε ν' αποκτάει κι άλλο χρώμα το φόρουμ! Σόρρυ για το σπαμ, συνεχίστε επί του θέματος...


χαχαχα.. think pink!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> προεκλογικος αγωνας


griswal δαγκωτο!!!... χαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> χαχαχα.. think pink!!!


Yep! Η ζωή χρειάζεται και λίγο χρώμα, αρκετά γκρι είναι...έστω κι αν αυτό είναι απλά χρωματιστά γράμματα, εμένα τουλάχιστον με βοηθάνε να νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα...

Και παλιά κάποιοι μου έλεγαν ότι δεν τους αρέσει το χρώμα αλλά αφού επιτρέπεται δεν το αλλάζω...  :Cool:  Μαύρο παντού πια, νισάφι!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΧΑΧΑ! Καταλάθος φυσικά. Δε spamάρεις, μπορείς να γράφεις όποτε θέλεις.


Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-150217

Προτείνω να γράφουμε όλοι μόνο σε ροζ χρώμα.Who is with me?

----------


## elis

Κοίτα που έκανε τον καλό και τσίμπησε δύο κορίτσια μωρέ μπράβο ώρα είναι τώρα να τάξει και λεφτά στους αγρότες να τον ψηφίσω κι εγώ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι η διαχειρηση κανει λαθη, ειμαι η πρωτη που θα το λέω πάντα, οχι γιατι ειναι ελαστικη οπως λέει το κυκνακι, αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι παρουσα να προστατευσει τα μελη. αλλα το λέω και θα το λέω
το φορουμ ανοικει στα μελη του... αν στηριζουμε τα μελη,τα κακοπροαιρετα στχ, δεν θα μπορουν να χτυπανε .. πάντα καποια στιγμη οι μοντς θα λειπουν ακομα και αν βελτιωθουν αυριο... το θεμα ειναι να γνωριζει το καθε αρνητικο στχ οτι δεν μπορει ...οτι ΕΜΕΙΣ δεν επιτρεπουμε να χτυπάνε. 
ειναι ντροπη να το βλέπεις και να τρεχεις να κρυφτεις σαν σαλιγκαρι ή να καθεσαι να κανεις μπανιστιρι τον καβγα..πάρε θεση!!! 
ο θεματοθετης πάντα βρισκετα σε μειωνεκτικη θεση γιατι ειναι ευαλωτος, εχει ανοιχτει..εμεις ωφειλουμε να τον προστατευσουμε... αν δεν το κανουμε, οσο κοιταμε την πάρτη μας ...κυριως εμεις οι θαμωνες..τοτε οσους μοντς και να βαλουμε...δεν σωνομαστε!!

----------


## elis

ΠΡΟΤΙΜΏ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΊΑ

----------


## Deleted-150217

Elis λεφτά υπάρχουν για όλους και τα έχει η first and second time left...!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Yep! Η ζωή χρειάζεται και λίγο χρώμα, αρκετά γκρι είναι...έστω κι αν αυτό είναι απλά χρωματιστά γράμματα, εμένα τουλάχιστον με βοηθάνε να νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα...
> 
> Και παλιά κάποιοι μου έλεγαν ότι δεν τους αρέσει το χρώμα αλλά αφού επιτρέπεται δεν το αλλάζω...  Μαύρο παντού πια, νισάφι!


χαχαχα.. καλα κανεις εσυ ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο σου ... εισαι κυκνακι σε ολα σου... αλλα εγω σιχαινομαι το ροζ!! .. ειμαι αντιροζ

----------


## elis

Κοιτάτε παλικάρια και γοργόνες καθένας πρέπει να μιλάει ίσα με το μπόι του όμως έτσι να τα λέμε κι αυτά άμα ο καθένας δεν αντιληφθεί το μπόι του για να καθορίσει και τη γλώσσα του δε φταίει κανένας

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Προτείνω να γράφουμε όλοι μόνο σε ροζ χρώμα.Who is with me?


γιου αρ κιλιν μι μαν!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΠΡΟΤΙΜΏ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΊΑ


εγω προτιμω το μπορντω... αλλα βαριεμαι να το ρυθμιζω καθε φορα!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Thanks!


αληθεια ρε κυκνακι πάντα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω...πως το κανεις αυτο το ροζ? το ρυθμιζεις καθε φορα που γραφεις??

----------


## Deleted-150217

οκ ιφ γιου ντοντ λαικ ιτ ι γουιλ νοτ ντο ιτ.because i like you and i want to make you any favour ιφ possible..!!

----------


## elis

Εσύ κοροϊδεύεις τώρα αλλά ποιος σε πιάνει από τότε που ήρθες δεν ησυχάζουμε ποτέ

----------


## elis

Να τος ο καψούρακος Ρέα μου

----------


## Deleted-150217

Elis αν εννοείς εμένα όχι δε σε κοροϊδεύω.Αντίθετα σε εκτιμώ για την ευστροφία σου

----------


## elis

Τα ανήσυχα πνεύματα συναντώνται επιτέλους

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κοιτάτε παλικάρια και γοργόνες καθένας πρέπει να μιλάει ίσα με το μπόι του όμως έτσι να τα λέμε κι αυτά άμα ο καθένας δεν αντιληφθεί το μπόι του για να καθορίσει και τη γλώσσα του δε φταίει κανένας


εσυ καθοριζεις το μποι σου!!..κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο... αν θες μπορεις να γινεις μυρμικγι και μπορεις να γινεις και γιγαντας... 
αυτο ειναι το λαθος μας...γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω ..γιατι δεν χωρεσαμε στο μποι που μας εβαλαν καποιοι καπου καποτε...ΞΥΠΝΑ!

----------


## elis

> Elis αν εννοείς εμένα όχι δε σε κοροϊδεύω.Αντίθετα σε εκτιμώ για την ευστροφία σου


Που να με δεις λάιβ να σε κάνω πλάκα

----------


## Deleted-150217

πόσο δίκιο έχεις όμως..κάποιοι κάπου κάποτε μας έβαλαν μέσα σε ένα καλούπι και εμείς αντί να το σπάσουμε,συνηθίσαμε να ζούμε μέσα σε αυτό...

----------


## Κύκνος

> αληθεια ρε κυκνακι πάντα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω...πως το κανεις αυτο το ροζ? το ρυθμιζεις καθε φορα που γραφεις??


Ναι, δεν είναι δύσκολο ούτε παίρνει χρόνο...άντε διαλέξτε όλοι χρώμα και μην τεμπελιάζετε!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> οκ ιφ γιου ντοντ λαικ ιτ ι γουιλ νοτ ντο ιτ.because i like you and i want to make you any favour ιφ possible..!!


ναου γιου αρ ριλι κιλιν μι... σοφτλι!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## elis

> εσυ καθοριζεις το μποι σου!!..κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο... αν θες μπορεις να γινεις μυρμικγι και μπορεις να γινεις και γιγαντας... 
> αυτο ειναι το λαθος μας...γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω ..γιατι δεν χωρεσαμε στο μποι που μας εβαλαν καποιοι καπου καποτε...ΞΥΠΝΑ!


Αχ Ρέα μου κάποτε θα τα ξαναδιαβάζεις όλα αυτά και θα λες ρε πόσο δίκιο είχε κάποτε θα έρθεις στα λόγια μου αλλά εγώ δε θα μαι εκεί και θα βρεις κι ένα καψούρακος και θα είσαι χαρούμενη μόλις συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι το μπόι δεν αλλάζει κι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι αλλάζει πλανώνται θα καταλάβεις Ρέα μου και σε συμπαθώ πανάθεμα σε

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> ναι η διαχειρηση κανει λαθη, ειμαι η πρωτη που θα το λέω πάντα, οχι γιατι ειναι ελαστικη οπως λέει το κυκνακι, αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι παρουσα να προστατευσει τα μελη. αλλα το λέω και θα το λέω
> το φορουμ ανοικει στα μελη του... αν στηριζουμε τα μελη,τα κακοπροαιρετα στχ, δεν θα μπορουν να χτυπανε ..


Έτσι είναι ακριβώς. Όχι απλά λάθη κάνει, αυτά είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα λάθη. Δεν είναι επιμελής καθόλου.




> πάντα καποια στιγμη οι μοντς θα λειπουν ακομα και αν βελτιωθουν αυριο... το θεμα ειναι να γνωριζει το καθε αρνητικο στχ οτι δεν μπορει ...οτι ΕΜΕΙΣ δεν επιτρεπουμε να χτυπάνε.
> Σίγουρα, άλλα άμα έχουν βελτιωθεί, θα κάνουν κάτι για την κατάσταση. 
> 
> ειναι ντροπη να το βλέπεις και να τρεχεις να κρυφτεις σαν σαλιγκαρι ή να καθεσαι να κανεις μπανιστιρι τον καβγα..πάρε θεση!!! 
> ο θεματοθετης πάντα βρισκετα σε μειωνεκτικη θεση γιατι ειναι ευαλωτος, εχει ανοιχτει..εμεις ωφειλουμε να τον προστατευσουμε... αν δεν το κανουμε, οσο κοιταμε την πάρτη μας ...κυριως εμεις οι θαμωνες..τοτε οσους μοντς και να βαλουμε...δεν σωνομαστε!!


Εδώ έχουμε πρόβλημα συνδυασμού ελαστικότητας και μη επιμελής από πλευράς διαχείρισης. Και οι χρήστες, ναι, μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κι αυτοί-ές.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι, δεν είναι δύσκολο ούτε παίρνει χρόνο...άντε διαλέξτε όλοι χρώμα και μην τεμπελιάζετε!


 εγω θελωνα γινω εγχρωμη!!!! πως???

----------


## Deleted-150217

Εγώ κύκνε θα αλλάξω χρώμα απο μαύρο σε κάτι πιο φωτεινό όταν θα έχω λύσει όλα τα θέματα που με απασχολούν.Οταν μέσα μου θα υπάρχει μόνο φως και καθόλου σκοτάδι και ντροπή γιαυτό που είμαι.Ισως αυτό να μην γίνει και ποτέ όμως.Θα δείξει...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Έτσι είναι ακριβώς. Όχι απλά λάθη κάνει, αυτά είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα λάθη. Δεν είναι επιμελής καθόλου.
> 
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε πρόβλημα συνδυασμού ελαστικότητας και μη επιμελής από πλευράς διαχείρισης. Και οι χρήστες, ναι, μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κι αυτοί-ές.


ας ξενινησουμε λοιπον πρωτα απο εμας και μετα ζηταμε και απο τους αλλους..δες εσυ και ο καθε "εσυ".. κοιτας, φροντιζεις για τα μελη που σε στηριζουν?.. εμεις ζουμε εδω μεσα, εμεις πρεπει να καθαρισουμε τα σκουπίδια...καταλαβες??  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγώ κύκνε θα αλλάξω χρώμα απο μαύρο σε κάτι πιο φωτεινό όταν θα έχω λύσει όλα τα θέματα που με απασχολούν.Οταν μέσα μου θα υπάρχει μόνο φως και καθόλου σκοτάδι και ντροπή γιαυτό που είμαι.Ισως αυτό να μην γίνει και ποτέ όμως.Θα δείξει...


ελα ρεεεε πειτε μου ..πως θα γινω μπορντω χωρις να με ρυθμιζω συνεχεια??????

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> ας ξενινησουμε λοιπον πρωτα απο εμας και μετα ζηταμε και απο τους αλλους..δες εσυ και ο καθε "εσυ".. κοιτας, φροντιζεις για τα μελη που σε στηριζουν?.. εμεις ζουμε εδω μεσα, εμεις πρεπει να καθαρισουμε τα σκουπίδια...καταλαβες??


Ναι, καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Τα κοιτάζω και φροντίζω.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αχ Ρέα μου κάποτε θα τα ξαναδιαβάζεις όλα αυτά και θα λες ρε πόσο δίκιο είχε κάποτε θα έρθεις στα λόγια μου αλλά εγώ δε θα μαι εκεί και θα βρεις κι ένα καψούρακος και θα είσαι χαρούμενη μόλις συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι το μπόι δεν αλλάζει κι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι αλλάζει πλανώνται θα καταλάβεις Ρέα μου και σε συμπαθώ πανάθεμα σε


ολα αλλαζουν ελις!! ολα!!!... αυτη ειναι η φυση μας!!!!.. και το μποι αλλαζει..οσο μεγαλώνεις ψηλωνεις και οσο γερνας κονταινεις!!! και γω σε συμπαθω παναθεμα σε και ας με νευριαζεις...

----------


## Κύκνος

> εγω θελωνα γινω εγχρωμη!!!! πως???


Πας εκεί που είναι το γράμμα Α και διαλέγεις χρώμα αλλά πρέπει να το διαλέγεις σε κάθε ποστ, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ κύκνε θα αλλάξω χρώμα απο μαύρο σε κάτι πιο φωτεινό όταν θα έχω λύσει όλα τα θέματα που με απασχολούν.Οταν μέσα μου θα υπάρχει μόνο φως και καθόλου σκοτάδι και ντροπή γιαυτό που είμαι.Ισως αυτό να μην γίνει και ποτέ όμως.Θα δείξει...


Σου εύχομαι να γίνει όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται αλλά γιατί νιώθεις ντροπή;

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Εύχομαι και για σένα τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> ολα αλλαζουν ελις!! ολα!!!... αυτη ειναι η φυση μας!!!!.. και το μποι αλλαζει..οσο μεγαλώνεις ψηλωνεις και οσο γερνας κονταινεις!!! και γω σε συμπαθω παναθεμα σε και ας με νευριαζεις...


Ετσι είναι.Ο άνθρωπος έχει απίστευτη δύναμη και ψυχικά αποθέματα που ούτε καν φαντάζεται μέχρι να έρθει η στιγμή να τα χρησιμοποιήσει θέλει δε θέλει.Το θέμα είναι ότι πολλοί απο εμάς δεν έχουμε μάθει να τα χρησιμοποιούμε και το έχουμε κάνει μόνο σε πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις και μετά πέσαμε πάλι στην αδράνεια μας γιατί έτσι συνηθίσαμε μω το φελέκι μου μέσα...!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ετσι είναι.Ο άνθρωπος έχει απίστευτη δύναμη και ψυχικά αποθέματα που ούτε καν φαντάζεται μέχρι να έρθει η στιγμή να τα χρησιμοποιήσει θέλει δε θέλει.Το θέμα είναι ότι πολλοί απο εμάς δεν έχουμε μάθει να τα χρησιμοποιούμε και το έχουμε κάνει μόνο σε πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις και μετά πέσαμε πάλι στην αδράνεια μας γιατί έτσι συνηθίσαμε μω το φελέκι μου μέσα...!!!


δεν ειναι ευκολη η αλλαγη ...και το αγνωστο τρομαζει... αλλα δεν εχει νοημα η ζωη μου αν δεν εχω πιστη οτι μπορω να αλλαξω αυτην την αδρανεια μου ..ονειρευομαι οτι καποτε θα ειμαι σε μια ζεστη αγκαλια..και ολα αυτα θα ειναι ενα κακο ονειρο..μια εποχη που περασε αιωνες πριν....

----------


## Deleted-150217

Kαι εγώ συνεχίζω να ελπίζω σε καλύτερες μέρες.Ειναι φορές που πιστεύω ότι με αντιπροσωπεύει αυτό το τραγούδι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWOR3vSxcXc δως την ψυχή σου να παλέψει...

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Kαι εγώ συνεχίζω να ελπίζω σε καλύτερες μέρες.Ειναι φορές που πιστεύω ότι με αντιπροσωπεύει αυτό το τραγούδι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWOR3vSxcXc δως την ψυχή σου να παλέψει...


Για να μείνουμε στο topic, εγώ απ'την άλλη, δεν περιμένω καλύτερες μέρες. Τα είδα όλα εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Και όμως φίλε μου μη χάνεις την πίστη σου.Εδώ μέσα είναι μόνο ένα ελάχιστο κομμάτι απο την πραγματική ζωή.Ναι στην ζωή σου θα συναντήσεις και μαλάκες και εκμεταλλευτές αλλά και καλούς ανθρώπους.Εγώ δεν έχω πάψει να ελπίζω.Dum spiro spero είπαν οι λατίνοι και συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Αλλωστε είσαι ακόμη νέο παλικάρι και η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου.Εχεις την υγεία σου και αυτό ειναι σημαντικό.Μπορείς φίλε να το παλέψεις και να το αντιστρέψεις το κλίμα.Πίστεψε το ότι μπορείς.Μη σε παίρνει απο κάτω.Αλλωστε αυτό θέλουν οι εχθροί μας.Να μας βλέπουν μια ζωή γονατιστούς για να χαίρονται.Δε πρέπει να τους κάνουμε λοιπόν το χατήρι.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Αγαπητά μέλη το φόρουμ υπάρχει χάρη σε εμας-εσας.Αφού βλέπετε πως είναι τα πράγματα γιατί δεν ψήνεστε να ξεκινήσουμε μια δική μας προσπάθεια; ενα δικό μας φόρουμ; Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που έγινε απο πρώην δυσαρεστημένο μέλος-->ω τι πρωτότυπο του εδώ μπουρ.. ωπ σόρρυ φόρουμ.Γιατι τους κάνετε την χάρη να σας μειώνουν και φέρνετε πελατεία στο μαγαζάκι τους που θέλουν να είναι κωλοχανείο απο πλευράς διαχείρισης? Eδώ μέσα κάποιοι κάνουμε κατάθεση ψυχής,τους φέρνουμε κλικ και διαφημίσεις και αυτοί κερδίζουν και καθόμαστε να ακούμε και τις προσβολές τους? Εχετε καταλάβει ότι χωρίς εμάς(εσάς) ως μέλη αυτο το φορουμ θα ήταν ένα άδειο μαγαζάκι? Θα έπρεπε να μας παρακαλάνε για να μείνουμε όχι να μας την λένε και απο πάνω.
> Αφου θέλουν να είναι έτσι μ...ο το μαγαζάκι τους ας τους αφήσουμε να ψοφήσει και να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους...


Δανείζομαι από το άλλο topic την παράθεση. Συμφωνώ απόλυτο. Ποιό forum ψυχολογίας είναι αυτό που λες; Το ρωτάω γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το μάθουν άμεσα όσα μέλη είναι έτοιμα να φύγουν από αυτό το forum. Άμα δε σε αδικεί η διαχείριση εκεί, ναι, είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (σπαμ/διαφήμιση).

Μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε τέτοιες πληροφορίες, μέσω των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Και όμως φίλε μου μη χάνεις την πίστη σου.Εδώ μέσα είναι μόνο ένα ελάχιστο κομμάτι απο την πραγματική ζωή.Ναι στην ζωή σου θα συναντήσεις και μαλάκες και εκμεταλλευτές αλλά και καλούς ανθρώπους.Εγώ δεν έχω πάψει να ελπίζω.Dum spiro spero είπαν οι λατίνοι και συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Αλλωστε είσαι ακόμη νέο παλικάρι και η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου.Εχεις την υγεία σου και αυτό ειναι σημαντικό.Μπορείς φίλε να το παλέψεις και να το αντιστρέψεις το κλίμα.Πίστεψε το ότι μπορείς.Μη σε παίρνει απο κάτω.Αλλωστε αυτό θέλουν οι εχθροί μας.Να μας βλέπουν μια ζωή γονατιστούς για να χαίρονται.Δε πρέπει να τους κάνουμε λοιπόν το χατήρι.


Σίγουρα είναι το ελάχιστο κομμάτι της πραγματικής ζωής, άλλα δεν παύει να με ενοχλεί. Είναι τελείως άδικο να τσακωθώ με κάποιον δικό μου, να προκαλέσω τροχαίο ατύχημα, να παίξω ξύλο στο δρόμο, κλπ. Θέλω να έχω την ηρεμία μου. Ήρθα εδώ για να βοηθηθώ υποτίθεται, και τώρα είμαι χειρότερα. Έχω πάρα πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψη και τα προβλήματά μου, και τώρα έχω κι αυτό. Αντί να λύνονται τα γ@μημέν@ προβλήματά μου, αυξάνονται!

Όσον αφορά για τα άτομα που υπάρχουν, ναι, τέτοια άτομα υπάρχουν και σε άλλα forum (εκτός ψυχολογίας), δε λέω, άλλα η διαφορά είναι ότι η διαχείριση εκεί προστατεύει τα μέλη αντί να τα γράφει στα φρύδια της. Αυτά που έγιναν εδώ δε θα γινόντουσαν εκεί ούτε κάτα διάνοια. Θα είχαν διαγραφεί απ'το forum προ καιρού όσοι χρήστες τά'καναν αυτά.


Είναι ξεκάθαρο το φταίξιμο της διαχείρισης εδώ πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία. Ούτε επιμελής δεν είναι.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (σπαμ/διαφήμιση).

Μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε τέτοιες πληροφορίες, μέσω των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Σίγουρα είναι το ελάχιστο κομμάτι της πραγματικής ζωής, άλλα δεν παύει να με ενοχλεί. Είναι τελείως άδικο να τσακωθώ με κάποιον δικό μου, να προκαλέσω τροχαίο ατύχημα, να παίξω ξύλο στο δρόμο, κλπ. Θέλω να έχω την ηρεμία μου. Ήρθα εδώ για να βοηθηθώ υποτίθεται, και τώρα είμαι χειρότερα. Έχω πάρα πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψη και τα προβλήματά μου, και τώρα έχω κι αυτό. Αντί να λύνονται τα γ@μημέν@ προβλήματά μου, αυξάνονται!
> 
> Όσον αφορά για τα άτομα που υπάρχουν, ναι, τέτοια άτομα υπάρχουν και σε άλλα forum (εκτός ψυχολογίας), δε λέω, άλλα η διαφορά είναι ότι η διαχείριση εκεί προστατεύει τα μέλη αντί να τα γράφει στα φρύδια της. Αυτά που έγιναν εδώ δε θα γινόντουσαν εκεί ούτε κάτα διάνοια. Θα είχαν διαγραφεί απ'το forum προ καιρού όσοι χρήστες τά'καναν αυτά.
> 
> 
> Είναι ξεκάθαρο το φταίξιμο της διαχείρισης εδώ πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία. Ούτε επιμελής δεν είναι.


Κουράγιο φίλε.Στα άλλα που λες συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Σε άλλα φόρουμ η διαχείριση κινείται πιο υπεύθυνα και ας μην είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα θέματα πχ αφορουν κάποιο χόμπυ και όχι κάτι τόσο σημαντικό όπως η κατάθεση ψυχής που κάνει κάποιος εδώ μέσα.Και δεν είναι μόνο οι προσβολές απο κάποια μέλη είναι ότι και άλλα μέλη αυτοαναγορεύονται διαχειριστές και την λένε σε νέα μέλη αν έρθουν και γράψουν κάτι που δε συνάδει με τα δικά τους πρότυπα γιαυτόν τον χώρο.Αυτούς πρέπει η διαχείριση να τους κόψει λίγο τον αέρα...

----------


## psy me

Είναι τόσα πολλά τα μέλη που είναι απίθανο να μην υπάρχουν και αστοιχείωτοι. και εγώ πίστευα παλιότερα ότι άτομα με θέματα ψυχικής υγείας θα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα πώς να φερθούν σε άτομα με αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Έχω μιλήσει σε πμ με άτομα και μου φάνηκαν και οι δύο κομπλεξικοί, αλλά ειλικρινά ο ένας το έχει- είχε τερματίσει. Τι μπορεί να πει κανείς;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Κουράγιο φίλε.Στα άλλα που λες συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Σε άλλα φόρουμ η διαχείριση κινείται πιο υπεύθυνα και ας μην είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα θέματα πχ αφορουν κάποιο χόμπυ και όχι κάτι τόσο σημαντικό όπως η κατάθεση ψυχής που κάνει κάποιος εδώ μέσα.


Σε άλλα forum δε συγκρίνεται, εκεί off-topic να βγεις, σου βάζουν χέρι, και αν δε συμμορφωθείς, πέφτουν ποινές. Έτσι απλά. Εκεί δεν έχει τους γλύφεις τον κ*λο και τέτοια. Δε το συζητάμε να γίνοντουσαν αυτά που γίνονται εδώ. Θα είχαν διαγραφεί οι χρήστες μια και καλή.




> Και δεν είναι μόνο οι προσβολές απο κάποια μέλη είναι ότι και άλλα μέλη αυτοαναγορεύονται διαχειριστές και την λένε σε νέα μέλη αν έρθουν και γράψουν κάτι που δε συνάδει με τα δικά τους πρότυπα γιαυτόν τον χώρο.Αυτούς πρέπει η διαχείριση να τους κόψει λίγο τον αέρα...


Έτσι είναι φίλε μου. Με τέτοια στάση διαχείρισης είναι πάρα πολύ λογικό να επικρατεί τόση αναρχία.

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Είναι τόσα πολλά τα μέλη που είναι απίθανο να μην υπάρχουν και αστοιχείωτοι. και εγώ πίστευα παλιότερα ότι άτομα με θέματα ψυχικής υγείας θα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα πώς να φερθούν σε άτομα με αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Έχω μιλήσει σε πμ με άτομα και μου φάνηκαν και οι δύο κομπλεξικοί, αλλά ειλικρινά ο ένας το έχει- είχε τερματίσει. Τι μπορεί να πει κανείς;


Έτσι είναι φίλε μου, ΠΕΣ ΤΑ! Ειδικά σε τέτοιο forum με ψυχική υγεία, είναι *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ* τέτοια συμπεριφορά προς τα μέλη του. Στο dragster.gr να γραφόμασταν, πιο πολύ θα μας σεβαστούν εκεί (κι ας είναι site άσχετα με ψυχολογία) παρά εδώ. Άλλα δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω κιόλας τα μέλη που ενόχλησαν άλλα μέλη. Το μόνο που έκαναν είναι να απλώσουν τα πόδια τους μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει το στρώμα τους. Άμα η διαχείριση μεροληπτεί, φταίνε αυτά τα μέλη στο τέλος; Όχι φυσικά.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Καλησπέρα.
ΤΙ έπαθες griswol?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Καλησπέρα.
> ΤΙ έπαθες griswol?


Καλησπέρα Ntoubroutza. Τι εννοείς;

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Καλησπέρα Ntoubroutza. Τι εννοείς;


Διάβασα το θέμα αυτό και όλα τα σχόλια αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε.Δεν το γράφει κάπου.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Διάβασα το θέμα αυτό και όλα τα σχόλια αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε.Δεν το γράφει κάπου.


Για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ. Είμαι πάρα πολύ απογοητευμένος με τη διαχείριση του forum για είναι άκρως ελαστική και καθόλου επιμελής. Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει, ότι μπορεί να κοροϊδεύει όποιος-α θέλει άλλα μέλος και να μην παθαίνει τίποτα. Έτσι έγινε και μ'εμένα σε κάποια topic που ήρθα σε αντιπαράθεση και η διαχείριση δεν έκανε τίποτα. Αυτό με αδικεί. Και έχει γίνει και σε άλλα μέλη. Δεν είσαι προστατευμένος εδώ.


Ειρωνευτείτε και κοροϊδέψτε με όσο θέλετε εσείς που μου το ξανακάνατε πριν. Μην ξεχάστε και να με βρίσετε. Στα @ρχίδι@ μου πλέον!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Εσύ είσαι απογοητευμένος γιατί είναι ελαστική και κάποιος άλλος,εγώ για παράδειγμα,μπορεί να είμαι απογοητευμένος γιατί είναι ''σκληρή''.Σκέφτηκες ότι πολλές φορές χρειάζεται λίγο διαφορετικός χειρισμός ?

Τον καιρό που είμαι εδώ,σπάνια είδα να ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση.Αυτά συμβαίνουν,ειδικά όταν μιλάμε με τον γραπτό λόγο.Υπάρχουν κάποιες κόντρες αλλά εγώ προσωπικά τα θεωρώ πταίσματα.Παρόλαυτα θα πρέπει να λυθούν.
Αν θεωρείς ότι κάποιος σε κορόιδεψε,μπορείς να στείλεις μνμ στην διαχείρηση να το δει.Την αλήθεια μου όμως θα την πω.Δεν υπάρχουν ''τρολ'' εδώ μέσα σε σχέση με άλλα φόρουμ και μόλις κάποιος αντιλαμβάνεται κάτι αμέσως το θέμα κλείνει και τα μέλη του φόρουμ προστατεύει το ένα το άλλο.Αυτό είδα τις περισσότερες φορές σε μια κοροιδία.Σε προκαλώ αυτή τη στιγμή να πιασεις ένα θέμα πχ το ''καταθλιψη'' και να βρεις έστω κι ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο από κάποιον σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα.Όλοι έχουμε κουσούρια και κατά καιρούς πετάμε τις εξυπνάδες μας για διάφορους λόγους.

Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θέλω να σου πω είναι να μη βλέπεις τα πράγματα αρνητικά και μονόπλευρα γιατί δεν βοηθάς τον ευατό σου.Τέλος να σου πω αυτό που γράφεις για την βοήθεια.Ότι δηλαδή κάποιος κάνει εγγραφή για να βοηθηθεί κλπ.Φϊλε δεν έχεις να κάνεις με ψυχολόγους εδώ μέσα.Είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι το αν θα βοηθηθείς ή όχι.Αυτό έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που προσεγγίζεις τα πράγματα.Αν θέλεις και ψάχνεις για βοήθεια,θα βοηθηθείς.Αν πάλι ψάχνεις να γίνεις moderator και να βάλεις τάξη στο φορουμ (την τάξη που έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου) ,τότε μάλλον είσαι σε λάθος δρόμο όσον αφορά την βοήθεια που ζητάς να έχεις.Έκαστος στο είδος του.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τό'κανα add στα Favorites μου. Παρακαλώ, όσα άλλα μέλη θέλετε καλύτερες συνθήκες, μπορείτε να κάνετε κλικ στο link.


Λέτε να είναι κακό να γράψουμε κι εκεί μήπως πάρουμε και καμιά άποψη από άτομα που δεν μας "ξέρουν" που ίσως να είναι πιο αντικειμενική; 

Δεν σκοπεύω να φύγω από εδώ αλλά έκανα μια σκέψη, μια γνώμη δεν είναι ποτέ κακή ιδέα νομίζω...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Λέτε να είναι κακό να γράψουμε κι εκεί μήπως πάρουμε και καμιά άποψη από άτομα που δεν μας "ξέρουν" που ίσως να είναι πιο αντικειμενική; 
> 
> Δεν σκοπεύω να φύγω από εδώ αλλά έκανα μια σκέψη, μια γνώμη δεν είναι ποτέ κακή ιδέα νομίζω...


κακο για ποιον? ...κυκνακι μου εισαι ελευθερος ανθρωπος μπορεις να πας σε οσα φορουμ γουσταρεις!

----------


## mnimonio is back

Που ξερεις..μπορει εκει στο αλλο φορουμ να γινετε ολοι μοντερειτορς! Και να βρειτε το επιπεδο που τοσο αναζητατε αλλα που καθε τρεις και λιγο ριχνετε ..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Που ξερεις..μπορει εκει στο αλλο φορουμ να γινετε ολοι μοντερειτορς! Και να βρειτε το επιπεδο που τοσο αναζητατε αλλα που καθε τρεις και λιγο ριχνετε ..


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω να γίνω, βοήθεια θέλω και την ησυχία μου οπότε μόνο η ευθύνη του μοντ μου έλειπε, δεν μου φτάνουν τόσα προβλήματα...

Έχω μια απορία γιατί διαγράφηκε ο θεματοθέτης έτσι ξαφνικά;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Που ξερεις..μπορει εκει στο αλλο φορουμ να γινετε ολοι μοντερειτορς! Και να βρειτε το επιπεδο που τοσο αναζητατε αλλα που καθε τρεις και λιγο ριχνετε ..


χοχοχοχχοχοχοχο...παλι αυτο το υπέροχο χιουμορ!!!... αχ ποιος τυχερος θα σε πάρει εσενα ....!!! κελεπουρι - κελεπουρι!!!!
(ειδες ..εγω παρολαυτα σε στηριζω)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω να γίνω, βοήθεια θέλω και την ησυχία μου οπότε μόνο η ευθύνη του μοντ μου έλειπε, δεν μου φτάνουν τόσα προβλήματα...
> 
> Έχω μια απορία γιατί διαγράφηκε ο θεματοθέτης έτσι ξαφνικά;


ο ιδιος το ζητησε.. οπως ο ιδιος γραφει καποια ατομα..και ολοι ξερουμε ποια... τον εκαναν να νιωσει πολυ ασχημα..και δεν τον προστατευσε η διαχειρηση

----------


## mnimonio is back

Κοιτα το παλικαρι ηθελε να γινει μοντ..μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα απεδειξε οτι δεν ειχε καμια τετοια ικανοτητα να χειριστει κατι τετοιο..Του ειπε και η εντιμη και μελισταλαχτη κορασιδα εδω ποσο κακο ειναι το φορουμ , ποσο προβληματικη διαχειριση και καταπτυστα μελη διαθετει .. εεε και δεν ηθελε και πολυ! Βεβαια η εντιμη κορασιδα εδω νιωθει σαν στο σπιτι της αλλα στο τελος θα διωξει ολη την πολυκατοικια  :Smile:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> ο ιδιος το ζητησε.. οπως ο ιδιος γραφει καποια ατομα..και ολοι ξερουμε ποια... τον εκαναν να νιωσει πολυ ασχημα..και δεν τον προστατευσε η διαχειρηση


Εισαι και φαντασμενη εκτος απο υποκριτρια  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εσύ είσαι απογοητευμένος γιατί είναι ελαστική και κάποιος άλλος,εγώ για παράδειγμα,μπορεί να είμαι απογοητευμένος γιατί είναι ''σκληρή''.Σκέφτηκες ότι πολλές φορές χρειάζεται λίγο διαφορετικός χειρισμός ?
> 
> Τον καιρό που είμαι εδώ,σπάνια είδα να ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση.Αυτά συμβαίνουν,ειδικά όταν μιλάμε με τον γραπτό λόγο.Υπάρχουν κάποιες κόντρες αλλά εγώ προσωπικά τα θεωρώ πταίσματα.Παρόλαυτα θα πρέπει να λυθούν.
> Αν θεωρείς ότι κάποιος σε κορόιδεψε,μπορείς να στείλεις μνμ στην διαχείρηση να το δει.Την αλήθεια μου όμως θα την πω.Δεν υπάρχουν ''τρολ'' εδώ μέσα σε σχέση με άλλα φόρουμ και μόλις κάποιος αντιλαμβάνεται κάτι αμέσως το θέμα κλείνει και τα μέλη του φόρουμ προστατεύει το ένα το άλλο.Αυτό είδα τις περισσότερες φορές σε μια κοροιδία.Σε προκαλώ αυτή τη στιγμή να πιασεις ένα θέμα πχ το ''καταθλιψη'' και να βρεις έστω κι ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο από κάποιον σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα.Όλοι έχουμε κουσούρια και κατά καιρούς πετάμε τις εξυπνάδες μας για διάφορους λόγους.
> 
> Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θέλω να σου πω είναι να μη βλέπεις τα πράγματα αρνητικά και μονόπλευρα γιατί δεν βοηθάς τον ευατό σου.Τέλος να σου πω αυτό που γράφεις για την βοήθεια.Ότι δηλαδή κάποιος κάνει εγγραφή για να βοηθηθεί κλπ.Φϊλε δεν έχεις να κάνεις με ψυχολόγους εδώ μέσα.Είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι το αν θα βοηθηθείς ή όχι.Αυτό έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που προσεγγίζεις τα πράγματα.Αν θέλεις και ψάχνεις για βοήθεια,θα βοηθηθείς.Αν πάλι ψάχνεις να γίνεις moderator και να βάλεις τάξη στο φορουμ (την τάξη που έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου) ,τότε μάλλον είσαι σε λάθος δρόμο όσον αφορά την βοήθεια που ζητάς να έχεις.Έκαστος στο είδος του.


ντουβ δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι η παρουσια μας εδω μεσα, εμεις το επιλέγουμε.
ναι, δεν ειμαστε ψυχολογοι...αλλα δεν μιλάμε για αυτοκινητα εδω, μιλάμε για ουσιαστικα προβλήματα και τα κακοπροαιρετα στχ πρεπει να τα περιοριζουμε και ως ομαδα και ως διαχειρηση. 

σε ενα αλλο θεμα ο γκρις εξεφρασε την επιθυμια του να γινει μοντ. για τα μετρα και τα σταθμα της καταστασης του ηταν μια υπέρβαση κατα καποιο τροπο... και του την πεσανε απο παντου. κυριολεκτω... μπες να δεις το χαλι!! 

σε διαβεβαιω πως δεν ειναι ο μονος που εφυγε απο το φορουμ επειδη δεν αντεξε αυτες τις συμπεριφορες απο τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα. δεν εφυγε απο ελευθερη βουληση, εφυγε επειδη ειναι τοσο ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας που δεν αντεξε ολη αυτην την κακοηθεια και την κακια εναντιον του.

αυτο στα δικα μου ματια ειναι μπουλινγκ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης 
> .


Α δεν ειμαστε καλα...

----------


## archangel

> Κοιτα το παλικαρι ηθελε να γινει μοντ..μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα απεδειξε οτι δεν ειχε καμια τετοια ικανοτητα να χειριστει κατι τετοιο..Του ειπε και η εντιμη και μελισταλαχτη κορασιδα εδω ποσο κακο ειναι το φορουμ , ποσο προβληματικη διαχειριση και καταπτυστα μελη διαθετει .. εεε και δεν ηθελε και πολυ! Βεβαια η εντιμη κορασιδα εδω νιωθει σαν στο σπιτι της αλλα στο τελος θα διωξει ολη την πολυκατοικια


Μνημονιο δεν σταματάς να κρινεις τους αλλους.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Α δεν ειμαστε καλα...


 εισαι σε φορουμ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ !!!! ..

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Μνημονιο δεν σταματάς να κρινεις τους αλλους.


Οχι λεω παντα αυτο που βλεπω.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> εισαι σε φορουμ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ !!!! ..


Το εχεις σκεφτει να ασχοληθεις με την πολιτικη??

----------


## archangel

Griswol δεν ξερω αν διαβασεις αυτο το μηνυμα, ελπιζω οτι θα το δεις ομως.
Ξερω οτι καποια μελοι σε πληγωσαν με αυτά που είπαν. Δεν καταλαβαινω γτ τετοια κακία, μαλλον για να νιωσουν καλυτερα στις θλιβερές ζωές τους. 
Αλλα δεν αξιζει (δεν αξιζουν) να στεναχωριέσαι για δαύτους. Ελα πισω εμείς οι φίλοι σου σε θελουμε και αν εκεινα τα μελοι δεν σε θελουν να ξέρουν πως τους γράφουμε στα @ρχίδι@ μας.

----------


## archangel

> Οχι λεω παντα αυτο που βλεπω.


Κοιτα μια σύμπτωση. Κι εγω λεω αυτό που βλέπω........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οχι λεω παντα αυτο που βλεπω.


τοτε εισαι τυφλη!

----------


## mnimonio is back

Τυφλη επειδη δεν δεχομαι τις εντυπωσεις που προκαλεις? Ειπε κανεις στο παλικαρι να φυγει?Του ειπαν απλα οτι δεν εκανε για μοντ κατι βεβαια που το απεδειξε και μονος του. Προς τι λοιπον ολη αυτη η ευθιξια και ολο αυτο το τραβηγμα της καταστασης?
Μου λες οτι υπερασπιζω την διαχειριση , οχι δεν την υπερασπιζω , απλα οταν εχει δειξει τοση ανοχη (ακομα και σε εμενα δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω) δεν μπορεις να την κατηγορεις ποτε ως ελαστικη γιατι ετσι σε βολευει και ποτε ως αυστηρη επειδη πηρε ενα θεμα να το καθαρισει επειδη ετσι παλι σε βολευει.. Ολοι κανουμε παραβιασεις , δεν κατηγορω εσενα προσωπικα .

----------


## archangel

> Το εχεις σκεφτει να ασχοληθεις με την πολιτικη??


οχι γτ ασχολείσαι εσυ και δεν θελω να σου φαω την μονη δουλεια που ξερεις να κάνεις (και την κανεις χαλια)

----------


## mnimonio is back

> οχι γτ ασχολείσαι εσυ και δεν θελω να σου φαω την μονη δουλεια που ξερεις να κάνεις (και την κανεις χαλια)


Οπαδε.. στην Ρεα απευθυνοταν το ερωτημα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οπαδε.. στην Ρεα απευθυνοταν το ερωτημα.


ειναι φιλος του γκρις και εχει στεναχωρεθει πολυ ...σεβασου αυτο τουλαχιστον ...!!!

----------


## archangel

> Τυφλη επειδη δεν δεχομαι τις εντυπωσεις που προκαλεις? Ειπε κανεις στο παλικαρι να φυγει?Του ειπαν απλα οτι δεν εκανε για μοντ κατι βεβαια που το απεδειξε και μονος του. Προς τι λοιπον ολη αυτη η ευθιξια και ολο αυτο το τραβηγμα της καταστασης?
> Μου λες οτι υπερασπιζω την διαχειριση , οχι δεν την υπερασπιζω , απλα οταν εχει δειξει τοση ανοχη (ακομα και σε εμενα δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω) δεν μπορεις να την κατηγορεις ποτε ως ελαστικη γιατι ετσι σε βολευει και ποτε ως αυστηρη επειδη πηρε ενα θεμα να το καθαρισει επειδη ετσι παλι σε βολευει.. Ολοι κανουμε παραβιασεις , δεν κατηγορω εσενα προσωπικα .



Συγνωμη αλλα υπάρχει διαφορα του να λεω την αποψη μου και του να βγαζω χολή. O Griswol το μόνο που είπε ηταν ότι ηθελε να γίνει Διαχειρηστης. Εσεις διαφωνήσατε, και ως τωρα ενταξη, ήταν η αποψή σας και είναι σεβαστεί. Αλλά μετά το παρακάνατε με συνεχείς επιθέσεις σε όσους είχαν αντιθετη γνώμη με εσάς και ιδιαίτερα στον Griswol, σε σημείο που τον κανατε να φύγει. Και μην μου λές πως δεν φταιτε που εφυγε. Εαν εσεις εχετε προβλήματα και θελετε καπου να ρίξετε τις κακίες σας για να νιωσετε καλυτερα πηγαινετε να τις ρίξετε αλλου, οχι εδω.

----------


## archangel

> Οπαδε.. στην Ρεα απευθυνοταν το ερωτημα.


Στον τόπο μου οταν κάποιος χτυπάει τους φιλους μου χτυπάει εμένα........................................ .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τυφλη επειδη δεν δεχομαι τις εντυπωσεις που προκαλεις? Ειπε κανεις στο παλικαρι να φυγει?*Του ειπαν απλα οτι δεν εκανε για μον*τ κατι βεβαια που το απεδειξε και μονος του. Προς τι λοιπον ολη αυτη η ευθιξια και ολο αυτο το τραβηγμα της καταστασης?
> Μου λες οτι υπερασπιζω την διαχειριση , οχι δεν την υπερασπιζω , απλα οταν εχει δειξει τοση ανοχη (ακομα και σε εμενα δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω) δεν μπορεις να την κατηγορεις ποτε ως ελαστικη γιατι ετσι σε βολευει και ποτε ως αυστηρη επειδη πηρε ενα θεμα να το καθαρισει επειδη ετσι παλι σε βολευει.. Ολοι κανουμε παραβιασεις , δεν κατηγορω εσενα προσωπικα .



αυτο κανατε μονο?? τοτε εισαι πραγματικα τυφλη!!! 
το ειπα και πιο πάνω...οταν καποιος αποχωρει, οχι με την δικη του βουληση αλλα γιατι ειναι πολυ αδυναμος - ευαισθητος, πες το οπως θες, για να αντεξει τις ειρωνειες και τους χλευασμους ..τοτε αυτο στα ματια μου ειναι *μπουλινγκ*. χλευσασμους και ειρωνειες τις οποιες εκανες ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ!!!

αλλο διαφωνω και αλλο τρολαρω
αλλο διαφωνω και αλλο ειρωνευομαι
αλλο διαφωνω και αλλο μειωνω

οταν μπηκα ειδα 4 μελη να του την εχουν πεσει κανονικα .. περιμενα να σταματησετε και δεν σταματαγατε και ο καημενος προσπαθουσε να σας αντιμετωπίσει με ψυχραιμια...αλλα τα νευρα του ειναι ευαισθητα ..οπως και ολων μας σχεδον εδω μεσα... και το ξερατε..εσυ το κοροιδευες ... "ενισταμαι πως ξερουμε οτι τωρα δεν ριχνεις καντηλια απο μεσα σου"... ετσι του ειπες!!! και πολλα αλλα..πριν καν εμεμβω εγω

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...F%89-moderator

για οποιον θελει να δει το ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΤ κατεσε


δυαμαρτηρηθηκα ΤΟΤΕ οχι που πήραν το θεμα ..αλλα που ΔΕΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑΝ και για ωωωρες αφηναν σε αυτην την κατασταση την θεματοθετρια που επασχε απο ΓΑΔ.

----------


## mnimonio is back

Ναι ηταν πολυ τραυματικο αυτο που ξεστομισα εχεις δικιο.. Αν και δεν επεσα εξω τελικα.
Διαστρεβλωνεις τα παντα για να φερεις τα πραγματα εκει που θες εσυ στοχοποιωντας μελη που δεν σου κανουν για τους δικους σου λογους.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι ηταν πολυ τραυματικο αυτο που ξεστομισα εχεις δικιο.. Αν και δεν επεσα εξω τελικα.
> Διαστρεβλωνεις τα παντα για να φερεις τα πραγματα εκει που θες εσυ στοχοποιωντας μελη που δεν σου κανουν για τους δικους σου λογους.


εκει ειναι οποιος θελει να το δει ..αν δεν το σβησουνε..και ας κρινει ο καθενας οπως νομιζει. απο εκει και περα θα συμφωνησουμε οτι διαφωνουμε. και θα αδιαφορισουμε γιατο τι πιστευει η μια για την αλλη...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Στον τόπο μου οταν κάποιος χτυπάει τους φιλους μου χτυπάει εμένα........................................ .


κλεισε μου ενα δυαρακι πακεταρω και ερχομαι!!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι ηταν πολυ τραυματικο αυτο που ξεστομισα εχεις δικιο.. Αν και δεν επεσα εξω τελικα.
> Διαστρεβλωνεις τα παντα για να φερεις τα πραγματα εκει που θες εσυ στοχοποιωντας μελη που δεν σου κανουν για τους δικους σου λογους.


Σόρυ δεν σε ξέρω , είδα μόνο εδώ κάποια μηνύματά σου τα οποία είναι κυρίως ειρωνείες... το μόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να πεις ότι έχεις δίκιο? Το ότι μπορεί κάποιος να στεναχωριέται δεν φαίνεται να σε απασχολεί καθόλου. Και όταν κάποιος μπορεί να πάρει στραβά κάτι που εσύ ξεστομίζεις και που δεν θεωρείς τραυματικό , ζητάς μια συγγνώμη....δεν συνεχίζεις τις ειρωνείες...

----------


## mnimonio is back

Εγω λεω αυτα που βλεπω , την υποκρισια.. καμια αποψη δεν εχω για εσενα γιατι ουτε σε ξερω ουτε και με ξερεις. Θα στο πω αλλη μια , εσυ εισαι αυτη που χανεις τον ελεγχο και μειωνεις - βριζεις τους συνομιλητες σου για ψυλλου πηδημα . Τελος παντων την αποψη μου την εγραψα δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο , θεωρω και αδικο να μιλαμε για ενα μελος το οποιο δεν εχει πλεον την δυνατοτητα να απαντησει.
Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Σόρυ δεν σε ξέρω , είδα μόνο εδώ κάποια μηνύματά σου τα οποία είναι κυρίως ειρωνείες... το μόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να πεις ότι έχεις δίκιο? Το ότι μπορεί κάποιος να στεναχωριέται δεν φαίνεται να σε απασχολεί καθόλου. Και όταν κάποιος μπορεί να πάρει στραβά κάτι που εσύ ξεστομίζεις και που δεν θεωρείς τραυματικό , ζητάς μια συγγνώμη....δεν συνεχίζεις τις ειρωνείες...


next.......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> next.......


διαβασε το αν θες...μπορει να σου φανει χρησιμο... φουντ φορ θοτ !!!! καλο μεσημερι και σε σενα!
(και το εννοω)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> next.......


Βλέπεις ότι αυτά που γράφεις τα γράφει ο εγωισμός σου? μάλλον όχι

----------


## elis

Απορία μου κάνει πως μεγαλώσατε όλοι σας δηλαδή επειδή στεναχωρήθηκε κατά τη γνώμη μου άδικα γιατί ήθελε κάτι δύσκολο σα να πάω εγώ για δουλειά και μετά από ένα χρόνο να θέλω να γίνω προϊστάμενος ε δε γίνεται και να το θέλω πρώτον υπάρχουν παλιότεροι που ενδεχομένως μπορούν και δεύτερον είναι και η εμπειρία στη μέση με ένα χρόνο εμπειρία θέλει να γίνει Μοντ εγώ θέλω να το πει σε όποιο άλλο φόρουμ Θέλει αυτό να δούμε τι θα του πουν να πάει δηλαδή σε ένα αλλού τύπου φόρουμ να κάτσει ένα χρόνο να γράψει εξακόσια μνήματα και μετά να το πει αν δεν τους φανεί το πιο παράλογο πράγμα του κόσμου εμένα τρυπήσετε μου τη μύτη και δεν είναι θέμα αν θέλει πρέπει να χεις κάποιες γνώσεις δε γίνεται με ένα χρόνο να τα μάθεις αυτά όσα πτυχία και να χεις πάρτε το χαμπάρι εσείς οι νέοι έχετε άγνοια κινδύνου πουθενά δεν υπάρχει παράδεισος ξυπνήστε πια στη ζωή πάντα πρέπει να προσέχεις πρώτον και δεύτερον όλοι οι παλιοί είμαστε καχύποπτοι δεν αλλάζει αυτό και τρίτον η στεναχώρια είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό για λίγες μέρες θέλετε να αρχίσουμε ιστορίες στεναχώριας εδώ μέσα θα κλαίτε με μαύρα δάκρυα γι αυτό αφήστε ότι στεναχωρήθηκε μεγάλο παιδί είναι θα τα βγάλει πέρα ας τον βοηθήσουν και τα φιλαράκια του όχι μπουλινγκ κόντρα μπουλινγκ ούτε εγώ μπορώ τους καυγάδες να ξέρετε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μεγαλωσα σε μια γειτονια ..που ακουγαν τις κραυγες μου καθε μερα. ενα παιδι να υποφερει βασανιστηρια...φωναζα δυνατα, εβγαζα τα πνευμονια μου! στο ισογειο εμενε η γιαγια μου με τον ενα θειο μου , στον πρωτο και στο 2ο αλλες 2 θειαδες μου και γυρω γυρω γειτονισσες που με ηξεραν απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα.

μονο μια θυμαμαι, νυκαρισσα της μανας μου, που βρηκε οπως οπως το θαρρος και ειπε ..οχι για τους γονεις μου φυσικα που να τα βαλει με αυτους, για τον αδερφο μου... 
"την κλειδωνει εξω απο το σπιτι οταν φευγετε τα σαβατοκυριακα πειτε του κατι, ειναι κριμα το κοριτσακι, σας παρακαλω" 

την ακουσα παρολο που το ελεγε χαμηλοφωνα και δειλα. δεν ηξερε οτι ημουν στο διπλα δωματιο. και ζητησε χιλια συγνωμη μετα που "ανακατευτηκε στα οικογενειακα μας"
δεν την υπολογισε κανεις... αλλα δεν με ξανακλειδωσε εξω απο το σπιτι ποτε ξανα ο αδερφος μου. 
τουλαχιστον κερδισα αυτο.

αν οι ανθρωποι- συνανθρωποι μιλουσαν και "ανακατευοντουσαν στα οικογενειακα μου"... θα μπορουσαν να αλλαξουν πολλα στην ζωη μου ...ισως...
εχω πάει σε 3 γιατρους ...οταν τους ειπα την ιστορια μου με ρωτησαν και οι 3 το ιδιο πραγμα... 
" οι γυρω σου που τα εβλεπαν ολα αυτα, δεν εκαναν τιποτα?" και εγω γελαω με την αφέλεια τους.

γιατι οι περισσοτεροι σκεφτονται σαν και εσενα, δεν μου αρεσουν οι καβγαδες, δεν ειναι παραδεισος εδω κτλ κτλ. 


το αν ο γκρις εκανε η οχι για μοντ δεν μας αφορα υπάρχουν αλλοι που κανουν αυτην την δουλεια εδω μεσα!!!..την στηριξη μας ζητησε ο φουκαρας, λίγη ενθαρυνση ... αν δεν μπορεις να το κανεις...μην ασχολεισαι..τοσα θεματα υπάρχουν ...

----------


## elis

Εσύ το χεις δεν το χεις θες να μας στεναχωρείς πάει και τελείωσε άφωνος έμεινα κι εμένα με βασάνιζαν κάπως αλλά όχι έτσι με τον τρόπο τους κάπως και με δουλειά δέκα χρονών έκανα ανακαίνιση το σπίτι από τα έπέντε βοηθούσα κάθε Σάββατο από τα δεκαοχτώ πάλι κανονικά τι σχολή τι μαλακές δουλειά πλέον είμαι τόσο κουρασμένος που φαίνεται τέλος πάντων εγώ έμεινα μαλακάς και τέλος και άλλη φορά να μη μας στεναχωράτε παρακαλώ 
Φιλικά

----------


## elis

Είπαμε να έχουμε ένα επίπεδο όχι κατάθλιψη συνέχεια παρακαλώ δηλαδή έτσι να τα χουμε καλά

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Είπαμε να έχουμε ένα επίπεδο όχι κατάθλιψη συνέχεια παρακαλώ δηλαδή έτσι να τα χουμε καλά


θα το ξαναπω ... ειμαστε ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ!

----------


## archangel

> Εγω λεω αυτα που βλεπω , την υποκρισια.. καμια αποψη δεν εχω για εσενα γιατι ουτε σε ξερω ουτε και με ξερεις. Θα στο πω αλλη μια , εσυ εισαι αυτη που χανεις τον ελεγχο και μειωνεις - βριζεις τους συνομιλητες σου για ψυλλου πηδημα . Τελος παντων την αποψη μου την εγραψα δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο , θεωρω και αδικο να μιλαμε για ενα μελος το οποιο δεν εχει πλεον την δυνατοτητα να απαντησει.
> Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους.



Θες μηπως να πω και εγω την αποψη μου..... καλυτερα να μην στην πω κοπελια!!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Βλέπεις ότι αυτά που γράφεις τα γράφει ο εγωισμός σου? μάλλον όχι


Οχι ρε φιλε. Αυτη εχει παντα δικιο και ΟΛΟΙ οι υπολοιπη ειμαστε οι μαλακες και οι κομπλεξικοι. Ντρεπομαι για λογαριασμό μας.

----------


## archangel

> Απορία μου κάνει πως μεγαλώσατε όλοι σας δηλαδή επειδή στεναχωρήθηκε κατά τη γνώμη μου άδικα γιατί ήθελε κάτι δύσκολο σα να πάω εγώ για δουλειά και μετά από ένα χρόνο να θέλω να γίνω προϊστάμενος ε δε γίνεται και να το θέλω πρώτον υπάρχουν παλιότεροι που ενδεχομένως μπορούν και δεύτερον είναι και η εμπειρία στη μέση με ένα χρόνο εμπειρία θέλει να γίνει Μοντ εγώ θέλω να το πει σε όποιο άλλο φόρουμ Θέλει αυτό να δούμε τι θα του πουν να πάει δηλαδή σε ένα αλλού τύπου φόρουμ να κάτσει ένα χρόνο να γράψει εξακόσια μνήματα και μετά να το πει αν δεν τους φανεί το πιο παράλογο πράγμα του κόσμου εμένα τρυπήσετε μου τη μύτη και δεν είναι θέμα αν θέλει πρέπει να χεις κάποιες γνώσεις δε γίνεται με ένα χρόνο να τα μάθεις αυτά όσα πτυχία και να χεις πάρτε το χαμπάρι εσείς οι νέοι έχετε άγνοια κινδύνου πουθενά δεν υπάρχει παράδεισος ξυπνήστε πια στη ζωή πάντα πρέπει να προσέχεις πρώτον και δεύτερον όλοι οι παλιοί είμαστε καχύποπτοι δεν αλλάζει αυτό και τρίτον η στεναχώρια είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό για λίγες μέρες θέλετε να αρχίσουμε ιστορίες στεναχώριας εδώ μέσα θα κλαίτε με μαύρα δάκρυα γι αυτό αφήστε ότι στεναχωρήθηκε μεγάλο παιδί είναι θα τα βγάλει πέρα ας τον βοηθήσουν και τα φιλαράκια του όχι μπουλινγκ κόντρα μπουλινγκ ούτε εγώ μπορώ τους καυγάδες να ξέρετε


ελις σε αυτο θα σου πω κατι. Εχουμε δημοκρατια. Αρα ο καθένας μπορει να θελει να γίνει οτι του γουστάρει. Αρα περά του να πεις την γνωμη σου δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να προσβάλεις τον αλλον επειδη εχει μια επιθυμία να γινει διαχειρηστης.
Εαν θεωρείς πως καποιός παλιότερος εχει σειρά ας βρει τα @ρχιδι@ να το ζητήσει όπως εκανε ο αλλος. Εαν θες να γίνεις διαχειρηστής ζητα το. Σου ειπε κανενας να μην γινεις διαχειρηστής για να γινει ο Griswol; 
Δεν νομίζω αρα το προβλημα σου ποιο ακριβώς ειναι;;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ελις σε αυτο θα σου πω κατι. Εχουμε δημοκρατια. Αρα ο καθένας μπορει να θελει να γίνει οτι του γουστάρει. Αρα περά του να πεις την γνωμη σου δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να προσβάλεις τον αλλον επειδη εχει μια επιθυμία να γινει διαχειρηστης.
> Εαν θεωρείς πως καποιός παλιότερος εχει σειρά ας βρει τα @ρχιδι@ να το ζητήσει όπως εκανε ο αλλος. Εαν θες να γίνεις διαχειρηστής ζητα το. Σου ειπε κανενας να μην γινεις διαχειρηστής για να γινει ο Griswol; 
> Δεν νομίζω αρα το προβλημα σου ποιο ακριβώς ειναι;;


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.....ότι πρέπει να έχεις @ρχίδι@ για να αντέξεις εδώ πέρα μέσα, και όποιος έχει του τα κόβουνε.....το φόρουμ του τρόμου.....

----------


## elis

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι του λείπει η εμπειρία τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο από αυτό στο ξαναλέω εγώ αυτόν προχθές τον πήρα χαμπάρι ότι είναι εδώ μέσα πόσες φορές να το πω εμένα ούτε μου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό να γίνω Μοντ γιατί ούτε τις γνώσεις έχω αλλά και ούτε μ αρέσει να κάθομαι όλη μέρα σε ένα πισι να βλέπω τι μαλακές γράφει ο καθένας καταρχάς δε γίνεται και λόγω ψύχωση άμα θες να ξέρεις απλά μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο ούτε καν τον ήξερα τώρα τον έμαθα

----------


## elis

> ελις σε αυτο θα σου πω κατι. Εχουμε δημοκρατια. Αρα ο καθένας μπορει να θελει να γίνει οτι του γουστάρει. Αρα περά του να πεις την γνωμη σου δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να προσβάλεις τον αλλον επειδη εχει μια επιθυμία να γινει διαχειρηστης.
> Εαν θεωρείς πως καποιός παλιότερος εχει σειρά ας βρει τα @ρχιδι@ να το ζητήσει όπως εκανε ο αλλος. Εαν θες να γίνεις διαχειρηστής ζητα το. Σου ειπε κανενας να μην γινεις διαχειρηστής για να γινει ο Griswol; 
> Δεν νομίζω αρα το προβλημα σου ποιο ακριβώς ειναι;;


Αν ήμουνα τώρα εσύ θα έλεγα ότι με προσβάλλεις ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι εσύ

----------


## archangel

> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.....ότι πρέπει να έχεις @ρχίδι@ για να αντέξεις εδώ πέρα μέσα, και όποιος έχει του τα κόβουνε.....το φόρουμ του τρόμου.....


Εφιάλτης στον δρομο... του φορουμ!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## archangel

> Αν ήμουνα τώρα εσύ θα έλεγα ότι με προσβάλλεις ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι εσύ



Φιλε μου. πιστεψε με αν ηθελα να σε προσβαλω θα το καταλαβαινες...
Οταν προσβαλω καποιον φαινεται απο χιλιομετρα απλως κουβεντα κανουμε, λιγο εντονη αλλα απλη κουβεντα. Και οσο για την εμπειρια, μην ακουω αυτην την γ@μημενη λέξη. Εχω χάσει πολλά (δουλειες,γυναίκες, ευκαιρίες) εξαιτίας αυτης της καταραμένης λεξεις.

----------


## elis

Θα με προσβάλλεις νομίζεις και θα σαι ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος αυτή είναι η διαφορά μου με σας ότι αυτά μεσα στη ζωή είναι για μένα και άρα θα τα βρεις κι εδώ τώρα άμα εσύ θες να το παίξεις θηρίο παίξε το θηρίο εγώ παρόλο που είμαι σωματίδης σε διάπλαση και με δύναμη το δέχομαι ότι είναι μέσα στη ζωή εσύ δηλαδή φαντάζομαι για να μη το δέχεσαι θα είσαι γύρω στα δύο μέτρα ψηλός και καμιά εκατόν είκοσι κιλά βάρος τι θέλω να σ πω τραμπούκισμους κι εγώ χόρτασα άσε ομαδικά πεσίματα γτ στεναχωρήθηκε το φιλαράκι μας γτ είπες τη γνώμη σου δηλαδή άμα αποφάσιζα εγώ τι θα κάναμε τέλος πάντων τόσο σας κόβει αυτά κάνετε άμα είχατε μυαλό δε θα είμαστε εδώ

----------


## archangel

> Θα με προσβάλλεις νομίζεις και θα σαι ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος αυτή είναι η διαφορά μου με σας ότι αυτά μεσα στη ζωή είναι για μένα και άρα θα τα βρεις κι εδώ τώρα άμα εσύ θες να το παίξεις θηρίο παίξε το θηρίο εγώ παρόλο που είμαι σωματίδης σε διάπλαση και με δύναμη το δέχομαι ότι είναι μέσα στη ζωή εσύ δηλαδή φαντάζομαι για να μη το δέχεσαι θα είσαι γύρω στα δύο μέτρα ψηλός και καμιά εκατόν είκοσι κιλά βάρος τι θέλω να σ πω τραμπούκισμους κι εγώ χόρτασα άσε ομαδικά πεσίματα γτ στεναχωρήθηκε το φιλαράκι μας γτ είπες τη γνώμη σου δηλαδή άμα αποφάσιζα εγώ τι θα κάναμε τέλος πάντων τόσο σας κόβει αυτά κάνετε άμα είχατε μυαλό δε θα είμαστε εδώ


Θα στο πω για δευτερη φορα. ΔΕΝ σε προσβαλα. Και θα συμφωνισω αυτα είναι μεσα στην ζωή. Εγω πχ ανεχτηκα επι χρόνια συμμαθητές που λόγω τον προσωπικό τους προβληματων (καποιοι παιδια χωρισμενων γονιών, αλλοι με μανα πουτ@να, άλλοι να είναι γκέι και για να το κρυψουν) να με χτυπάνε, να με κοροιδεύουν και να με βρίζουν καθε μερα και αν εφτανα στο αμην και αντιστεκομουν να ερχεται η δασκάλα και να βαρά *μονο* εμένα. Ετσι απλως καθόμουν και τους αφηνα να ξεδωσουν πανω μου. Για να νιωσουν ανθρωποι. Αλλα πλέων δεν είμαι 10 χρονων και δεν μπορω να ανεχτω το μπουλινγκ. 
Δεν επεσες σε κανενα μεσα. δεν είμαι ουτε 2 μετρα ουτε 120 κιλά (ακόμα :ρ). 1.80 ειμαι, με 79-80 κιλα βάρος.
Και δεν σου καναμε ομαδικα πεσίματα. χθες κανατε εσεις ομαδικα πεσίματα στον αλλον. Δεν ειμαι υπερ στα ομαδικα πεσίματα γτ ετσι με εδερναν στο σχολειο καθε μερα πριν απο.... πολλα χρόνια και δεν μου παει η καρδια να κανω το ιδιο σε κανεναν ουτε λεκτικα.
Και αν σκεφτείς ότι το Γιακουμάκη του εκαναν ομαδικα πεσίματα και λόγω που το παιδι δεν ηταν αρκετα δυνατο για να το αντέξει, πηγε και αυτοκτονισε. Για αυτο σταματηστε αυτο το μπουλινγκ και να αρχίσουμε να πραγματοποιουμε τον λόγω που υπάρχει αυτό το φόρουμ. Για να βοηθάει ο ενας τον αλλον!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα στο πω για δευτερη φορα. ΔΕΝ σε προσβαλα. Και θα συμφωνισω αυτα είναι μεσα στην ζωή. Εγω πχ ανεχτηκα επι χρόνια συμμαθητές που λόγω τον προσωπικό τους προβληματων (καποιοι παιδια χωρισμενων γονιών, αλλοι με μανα πουτ@να, άλλοι να είναι γκέι και για να το κρυψουν) να με χτυπάνε, να με κοροιδεύουν και να με βρίζουν καθε μερα και αν εφτανα στο αμην και αντιστεκομουν να ερχεται η δασκάλα και να βαρά *μονο* εμένα. Ετσι απλως καθόμουν και τους αφηνα να ξεδωσουν πανω μου. Για να νιωσουν ανθρωποι. Αλλα πλέων δεν είμαι 10 χρονων και δεν μπορω να ανεχτω το μπουλινγκ. 
> Δεν επεσες σε κανενα μεσα. δεν είμαι ουτε 2 μετρα ουτε 120 κιλά (ακόμα :ρ). 1.80 ειμαι, με 79-80 κιλα βάρος.
> Και δεν σου καναμε ομαδικα πεσίματα. χθες κανατε εσεις ομαδικα πεσίματα στον αλλον. Δεν ειμαι υπερ στα ομαδικα πεσίματα γτ ετσι με εδερναν στο σχολειο καθε μερα πριν απο.... πολλα χρόνια και δεν μου παει η καρδια να κανω το ιδιο σε κανεναν ουτε λεκτικα.
> Και αν σκεφτείς ότι το Γιακουμάκη του εκαναν ομαδικα πεσίματα και λόγω που το παιδι δεν ηταν αρκετα δυνατο για να το αντέξει, πηγε και αυτοκτονισε. Για αυτο σταματηστε αυτο το μπουλινγκ και να αρχίσουμε να πραγματοποιουμε τον λόγω που υπάρχει αυτό το φόρουμ. Για να βοηθάει ο ενας τον αλλον!!!


Αρχάγγελε, τώρα μου θύμισες κάτι και θέλω να το γράψω αλλά ελπίζω να μην νιώσεις ότι υποτιμώ τα όσα πέρασες εσύ, αντιθέτως τα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο από συμμαθητές μου στο δημοτικό κι ήθελα να πω ότι είναι χειρότερο να είσαι κορίτσι και να σε χτυπάνε 5 - 6 μαντραχαλάδες (σε σχέση με τη δική σου σωματική διάπλαση πάντα)...αλλά εγώ ήμουν τυχερή στο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός (γιατί υπήρξαν περιστατικά και με κορίτσια) γιατί το είπα στον δάσκαλο και προφανώς τους τρόμαξε γιατί δεν με άγγιξαν ξανά από τότε...

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Θες μηπως να πω και εγω την αποψη μου..... καλυτερα να μην στην πω κοπελια!!!!!


Δεν σου απηυθηνα εσενα τον λογο στην Ρεα απευθυνομουν.. αντιλαμβανομαι οτι θες να εχεις ενα ρολο στο στημενο δραμα αλλα βρε φιλε/φιλη δεν μιλησα ποτε σε εσενα. Τουλαχιστον την οποια απαντηση σου δωσε την σε οποιον σου μιλαει.
Καμια απαντηση επι της ουσιας , μονο δραματα , μπουλινγκ και Γιακουμακηδες..
Βρε ασχοληθειτε με την πολιτικη σας λεω..το εχετε!Εν τω μεταξυ αυτο που ποτε δεν δινετε ενα τελος , πως λεγεται??Μηπως λυσσα κακια?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αρχάγγελε, τώρα μου θύμισες κάτι και θέλω να το γράψω αλλά ελπίζω να μην νιώσεις ότι υποτιμώ τα όσα πέρασες εσύ, αντιθέτως τα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο από συμμαθητές μου στο δημοτικό κι ήθελα να πω ότι είναι χειρότερο να είσαι κορίτσι και να σε χτυπάνε 5 - 6 μαντραχαλάδες (σε σχέση με τη δική σου σωματική διάπλαση πάντα)...αλλά εγώ ήμουν τυχερή στο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός (γιατί υπήρξαν περιστατικά και με κορίτσια) γιατί το είπα στον δάσκαλο και προφανώς τους τρόμαξε γιατί δεν με άγγιξαν ξανά από τότε...


λυπάμαι πολυ για αυτο που σου συνεβει... αλλα οντως ησουν τυχερη! ειναι σπάνιο τελικα να ενδιαφεροντε οι αρμοδιοι πραγματικα! κριμα που griswol δεν ειχε την ιδια τυχη με σενα . ακομα και οι διαχειρηση τα μπαλωσε και εγραψε οτι η αιτηση διαγραφης εγινε επειδη "πληγωθηκε απο την αρνηση"!!και μπροστα στα ματια τους αφηναν τος τραμπουκους να δρουν ανενοχλητοι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν σου απηυθηνα εσενα τον λογο στην Ρεα απευθυνομουν.. αντιλαμβανομαι οτι θες να εχεις ενα ρολο στο στημενο δραμα αλλα βρε φιλε/φιλη δεν μιλησα ποτε σε εσενα. Τουλαχιστον την οποια απαντηση σου δωσε την σε οποιον σου μιλαει.
> Καμια απαντηση επι της ουσιας , μονο δραματα , μπουλινγκ και Γιακουμακηδες..
> Βρε ασχοληθειτε με την πολιτικη σας λεω..το εχετε!Εν τω μεταξυ αυτο που ποτε δεν δινετε ενα τελος , πως λεγεται??Μηπως λυσσα κακια?


ρε μνημονιο λύσε μου μια απορια?? τελικα για το μπουλινγκ που εκανες με την φιλη σου...φαγατε καμια ποινη?? ή σας καληψαν τα κοληταρια σας για αλλη μια φορα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πυτε μια ποινη ετσι...  :Wink: ... μια χαρα!!!

----------


## mnimonio is back

> ρε μνημονιο λύσε μου μια απορια?? τελικα για το μπουλινγκ που εκανες με την φιλη σου...φαγατε καμια ποινη?? ή σας καληψαν τα κοληταρια σας για αλλη μια φορα?


Eιναι να μην αρχισεις το παρτυ εσυ.. ποιος σε σταματαει μετα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Eιναι να μην αρχισεις το παρτυ εσυ.. ποιος σε σταματαει μετα!


με σενα στα ντεκς ... και την "παρεουλα" σου πάντως μπορει να δειαρκεσει ολ ναιτ λονγκ !!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> λυπάμαι πολυ για αυτο που σου συνεβει... αλλα οντως ησουν τυχερη! ειναι σπάνιο τελικα να ενδιαφεροντε οι αρμοδιοι πραγματικα! κριμα που griswol δεν ειχε την ιδια τυχη με σενα . ακομα και οι διαχειρηση τα μπαλωσε και εγραψε οτι η αιτηση διαγραφης εγινε επειδη "πληγωθηκε απο την αρνηση"!!και μπροστα στα ματια τους αφηναν τος τραμπουκους να δρουν ανενοχλητοι


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όντως ήμουν, ναι...
Τώρα για το θέμα του griswol δεν είμαι σίγουρη γιατί δεν τον είχα παρακολουθήσει και με το παλιό του ψευδώνυμο ούτε θέλω να διαβάσω το θέμα με τον καβγά αν υπήρξε, μου χαλάει η διάθεση μ' αυτά...πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που έφυγε αμέσως μετά την άρνηση, δεν ξέρω, τέλοσπαντων, δεν θέλω να θίξω έστω κι άθελα μου κάποιον που δεν είναι πια εδώ...

Πάντως έχω να πω κάτι τελευταίο, σταματήστε τον καβγά αλλιώς θα γράφω κι εγώ με μαύρα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Μαύρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

παντως αν ξαναχρειαστει..και ξαναμφισβητηθει το ηθος σας ...εγω θα σας σταθω !!!... και οι τραμπουκοι εχουν ψυχη ρε!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όντως ήμουν, ναι...
> Τώρα για το θέμα του griswol δεν είμαι σίγουρη γιατί δεν τον είχα παρακολουθήσει και με το παλιό του ψευδώνυμο ούτε θέλω να διαβάσω το θέμα με τον καβγά αν υπήρξε, μου χαλάει η διάθεση μ' αυτά...πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που έφυγε αμέσως μετά την άρνηση, δεν ξέρω, τέλοσπαντων, δεν θέλω να θίξω έστω κι άθελα μου κάποιον που δεν είναι πια εδώ...
> 
> Πάντως έχω να πω κάτι τελευταίο, σταματήστε τον καβγά αλλιώς θα γράφω κι εγώ με μαύρα! 
> 
> Μαύρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα...


για να μην σου κανει εντυπωση θα χρειαστει να το διαβασεις το θεμα του...σιγουρα θα στεναχωρεθεις... αλλα αν το διαβασεις θα καταλάβεις πολλα ..και για τις εν λογω κυριες και για το παιχνιδι συγκαληψης απο τον αεον ...ριξε μια ματια στην θλιβερη αληθεια... ενα παιδι υπέστη μπουλινγκ και αυτοι το βγαζουν οτι εφυγε γιατι τσαντιστηκε επειδη δεν του εκαναν το χατηρι!! 

αν δεν αντεχεις τους καβγαδες σε συμβουλευω να μην διαβαζεις αλλο αυτο το θεμα.

του την επεσαν απο παντου!! αυτη ειναι η αληθεια ... και φαινεται απο τις πρωτες σελιδες!!!

----------


## archangel

> Αρχάγγελε, τώρα μου θύμισες κάτι και θέλω να το γράψω αλλά ελπίζω να μην νιώσεις ότι υποτιμώ τα όσα πέρασες εσύ, αντιθέτως τα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο από συμμαθητές μου στο δημοτικό κι ήθελα να πω ότι είναι χειρότερο να είσαι κορίτσι και να σε χτυπάνε 5 - 6 μαντραχαλάδες (σε σχέση με τη δική σου σωματική διάπλαση πάντα)...αλλά εγώ ήμουν τυχερή στο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός (γιατί υπήρξαν περιστατικά και με κορίτσια) γιατί το είπα στον δάσκαλο και προφανώς τους τρόμαξε γιατί δεν με άγγιξαν ξανά από τότε...



λυπαμαι πολυ.
Τουλαχιστον ομως σε εσενα σταματησαν. εγω αλλαξα 3 δημοτικα. το πρωτο ηταν ωραιο αλλα εκλεισε γτ ειμασταν 4 παιδια (3 κοριτσια κι εγω :ρ) μετα πηγα σε ενα αλλο και επειδη για αυτούς ημουν ξενος με εδερνε ολο το σχολειο. δεν ειχα κανεναν φιλο (δεν με πλησιαζε κανεις για να μην φαει κι αυτός ξυλο) και οι δασκαλοι δεν εκαναν τιποτα. 
Οταν αλλαξα για δευτερη φορα πήγα σε ενα αλλο και ολοι η ταξη μου επεφτε πανω μου σαν τις σφηγγες για να με δείρουν καθε πρωι.... και σε καθε διάλειμμα.και οταν ερχοταν η δασκαλα με εδερνε και αυτή. Αν αντιστεκομουν στα παιδια και χτυπουσα καποιον ερχοταν παλι αυτη και με χαστουκιζε. Με ειχε τρομοκρατησει κιολας για να μην μιλησω στους γονεις μου και σαν παιδι κι εγω δεν ελεγα λεξη απο φοβο.. Οταν η γονεις μου την ρωτησαν γτ τα μαγουλα μου ειναι κοκκινα αρχισε να μου τσιμπαει το κεφαλι και να μου τραβα τα μαλλια.
Οταν μια μερα δεν αντεξα τα βασανιστηρια και τα ειπα στους γονεις μου εγινε της πουτ@αν@ς στο σκολειο. Εφυγα κι απο εκει και πηγα σε ενα αλλο δημοτικο για τις τρεις τελευταιες τάξεις. Αλλα δεν αλλαξε και τιποτα. Απλως δεν ειχα την κ@ριολ@ να με δερνει αν αντιστεκόμουν και ηταν πιο υποφερτα. Με εδερναν ή κοροίδευαν ή εβριζαν καθε μερα αλλα ειχα και ενα διαλειμμα ελευθερο. 
Στο γυμνασιο για την μιση ταξη περίπου ειχα πανω κατω τα ιδια μεχρι που ενας ξεπερασε τα όρια και με ειδαν αλλιως. Απο τότε και μετα τελειωσε το βασανιστηριο μου.

----------


## archangel

> Δεν σου απηυθηνα εσενα τον λογο στην Ρεα απευθυνομουν.. αντιλαμβανομαι οτι θες να εχεις ενα ρολο στο στημενο δραμα αλλα βρε φιλε/φιλη δεν μιλησα ποτε σε εσενα. Τουλαχιστον την οποια απαντηση σου δωσε την σε οποιον σου μιλαει.
> Καμια απαντηση επι της ουσιας , μονο δραματα , μπουλινγκ και Γιακουμακηδες..
> Βρε ασχοληθειτε με την πολιτικη σας λεω..το εχετε!Εν τω μεταξυ αυτο που ποτε δεν δινετε ενα τελος , πως λεγεται??Μηπως λυσσα κακια?



Ειμαι φιλος, για να σου λυσω την απορια. 
Και οχι δεν θελω να εχω ρόλο σε αυτο το "δραμα" οπως το αποκαλεις. Αλλα δεν μου αρεσει ουτε η αδικια, ουτε το μπουλινγκ(και ναι χθες αυτο που κανατε ηταν μια μορφη μπουλινγκ). Ο λόγος που, θα το πω ετσι, πεταγομαι σαν την τσουτσου ειναι χθες λεγατε οτι θελατε και επειδη δεν ημουν μεσα δεν μπορουσα να το σταματησω. Παντα στους καυγαδες περνω ουδετερη σταση και προσπαθω να μην βαλω λαδι στην φωτια αλλα αντιθετα να την σβησω (οπως οταν ο griswol μαλωσε με την μελισσα) αυτο ομως που εγινε χθες ηταν διαφορετικο. δεν ηταν δυο ατομα που τσακωνονταν αλλα 2-3 ατομα εναντιων 1. ειναι αδικο και δειλο και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου να το βλεπω αυτο σε ενα φορουμ γ@μημενης ψυχολογίας.
1 ερωτηση. σου αρεσει η επιθεση που δεχεσαι; Μαλλον όχι! Αρα γιατι την εκανες εσυ χθες σε καποιον που απο οτι ξερω τουλαχιστον δεν σου εχει κανει κατι. Εγω δεν σου είπα κατι περα απο οτι εκανες εσυ χθες και αυτό για να σου δειξω στο ελαχιστο πως ενιωσε ο αλλος. 
Αρα γιατι εκανες εσυ επιθεση χθες;
Μαλλον πες το λυσα καληηηηη!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## archangel

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όντως ήμουν, ναι...
> Τώρα για το θέμα του griswol δεν είμαι σίγουρη γιατί δεν τον είχα παρακολουθήσει και με το παλιό του ψευδώνυμο ούτε θέλω να διαβάσω το θέμα με τον καβγά αν υπήρξε, μου χαλάει η διάθεση μ' αυτά...πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που έφυγε αμέσως μετά την άρνηση, δεν ξέρω, τέλοσπαντων, δεν θέλω να θίξω έστω κι άθελα μου κάποιον που δεν είναι πια εδώ...
> 
> Πάντως έχω να πω κάτι τελευταίο, σταματήστε τον καβγά αλλιώς θα γράφω κι εγώ με μαύρα! 
> 
> Μαύρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα...


Οχιιιι μην μαυρισεις και εσυ. φτανουμε εμεις :ρ

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Ειμαι φιλος, για να σου λυσω την απορια. 
> Και οχι δεν θελω να εχω ρόλο σε αυτο το "δραμα" οπως το αποκαλεις. Αλλα δεν μου αρεσει ουτε η αδικια, ουτε το μπουλινγκ(και ναι χθες αυτο που κανατε ηταν μια μορφη μπουλινγκ). Ο λόγος που, θα το πω ετσι, πεταγομαι σαν την τσουτσου ειναι χθες λεγατε οτι θελατε και επειδη δεν ημουν μεσα δεν μπορουσα να το σταματησω. Παντα στους καυγαδες περνω ουδετερη σταση και προσπαθω να μην βαλω λαδι στην φωτια αλλα αντιθετα να την σβησω (οπως οταν ο griswol μαλωσε με την μελισσα) αυτο ομως που εγινε χθες ηταν διαφορετικο. δεν ηταν δυο ατομα που τσακωνονταν αλλα 2-3 ατομα εναντιων 1. ειναι αδικο και δειλο και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου να το βλεπω αυτο σε ενα φορουμ γ@μημενης ψυχολογίας.
> 1 ερωτηση. σου αρεσει η επιθεση που δεχεσαι; Μαλλον όχι! Αρα γιατι την εκανες εσυ χθες σε καποιον που απο οτι ξερω τουλαχιστον δεν σου εχει κανει κατι. Εγω δεν σου είπα κατι περα απο οτι εκανες εσυ χθες και αυτό για να σου δειξω στο ελαχιστο πως ενιωσε ο αλλος. 
> Αρα γιατι εκανες εσυ επιθεση χθες;
> Μαλλον πες το λυσα καληηηηη!!!!!!


Πες μου που του εκανα μιμι να παω να το κανω μακια.. Τι του εκανα του ανθρωπου?

----------


## archangel

> Πες μου που του εκανα μιμι να παω να το κανω μακια.. Τι του εκανα του ανθρωπου?



Τι να πω τωρα. Φαινεται το ονομα το εχει. Αν δεν ξερεις εσυ που το παρακανες τοτε δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να σου δειξω. Δοκιμασα με το καλο, δοκιμασα με το αγριο αλλα στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα.
Αν εσυ νιωθεις ενταξη με τον εαυτό σου τοτε μπραβο σου. Εγω προσωπικα θα σου ζητησω συγνωμη για πιο πριν που ημουν απότομος με την ελπιδα να δεις το λαθος σου, αλλα δεν... γτ οι γονεις μου μου εμαθαν να ζητω συγνωμη αν πληγωσω καποιον και σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.....

----------


## mnimonio is back

Δραματα της κακιας ωρας..

----------


## Numenor

Ποιότητα για άλλη μια φορά!!!! Μοιρολόι και σε λίγο θα έρθουν και οι γιαγιάδες να μας κλάψουν..... Η πιο σωστή κουβέντα σε όλο το θέμα ήταν του φίλου Ντουβρουτζά στο #66 από εκεί και πέρα η θρηνωδία και η καταιγίδα ξέσπασε

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω μια απορία γιατί διαγράφηκε ο θεματοθέτης έτσι ξαφνικά;



Επειδη ειχαμε μια φιλικη σχεση , ανταλλασαμε μνμτα , μου εγραψε , χαιρετιζοντας με , οτι ειναι δυσαρεστημενος απο την ελλειψη προστασιας απο την διαχειρηση , και ειδικοτερα απο μερικα μελη , που τον ' αποπηραν ' , και η διαχειρηση δεν τον προστατευσε ................ του ευχηθηκα καλη τυχη .......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ποιότητα για άλλη μια φορά!!!! Μοιρολόι και σε λίγο θα έρθουν και οι γιαγιάδες να μας κλάψουν..... Η πιο σωστή κουβέντα σε όλο το θέμα ήταν του φίλου Ντουβρουτζά στο #66 από εκεί και πέρα η θρηνωδία και η καταιγίδα ξέσπασε


Καλημέρα!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με (απευθύνομαι και στο μνημόνιο γι' αυτό ο πληθυντικός, είπαμε είμαι ευγενική αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ  :Stick Out Tongue: ), πειράζει τόσο που αναφέραμε εκ παραδρομής κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες μας στο θέμα ή για κάτι άλλο τα γράφετε αυτά;

Ξέχασα να πω κάτι κι εγώ συμφωνώ σε αρκετά σημεία με τον Ntoubroutza...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Επειδη ειχαμε μια φιλικη σχεση , ανταλλασαμε μνμτα , μου εγραψε , χαιρετιζοντας με , οτι ειναι δυσαρεστημενος απο την ελλειψη προστασιας απο την διαχειρηση , και ειδικοτερα απο μερικα μελη , που τον ' αποπηραν ' , και η διαχειρηση δεν τον προστατευσε ................ του ευχηθηκα καλη τυχη .......


Μάλιστα, δεν θα εκφέρω γνώμη μιας και δεν θέλω να διαβάσω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για να προστατεύσω κι εγώ την ψυχολογία μου αλλά ελπίζω να έχει καλή τύχη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> λυπαμαι πολυ.
> Τουλαχιστον ομως σε εσενα σταματησαν. εγω αλλαξα 3 δημοτικα. το πρωτο ηταν ωραιο αλλα εκλεισε γτ ειμασταν 4 παιδια (3 κοριτσια κι εγω :ρ) μετα πηγα σε ενα αλλο και επειδη για αυτούς ημουν ξενος με εδερνε ολο το σχολειο. δεν ειχα κανεναν φιλο (δεν με πλησιαζε κανεις για να μην φαει κι αυτός ξυλο) και οι δασκαλοι δεν εκαναν τιποτα. 
> Οταν αλλαξα για δευτερη φορα πήγα σε ενα αλλο και ολοι η ταξη μου επεφτε πανω μου σαν τις σφηγγες για να με δείρουν καθε πρωι.... και σε καθε διάλειμμα.και οταν ερχοταν η δασκαλα με εδερνε και αυτή. Αν αντιστεκομουν στα παιδια και χτυπουσα καποιον ερχοταν παλι αυτη και με χαστουκιζε. Με ειχε τρομοκρατησει κιολας για να μην μιλησω στους γονεις μου και σαν παιδι κι εγω δεν ελεγα λεξη απο φοβο.. Οταν η γονεις μου την ρωτησαν γτ τα μαγουλα μου ειναι κοκκινα αρχισε να μου τσιμπαει το κεφαλι και να μου τραβα τα μαλλια.
> Οταν μια μερα δεν αντεξα τα βασανιστηρια και τα ειπα στους γονεις μου εγινε της πουτ@αν@ς στο σκολειο. Εφυγα κι απο εκει και πηγα σε ενα αλλο δημοτικο για τις τρεις τελευταιες τάξεις. Αλλα δεν αλλαξε και τιποτα. Απλως δεν ειχα την κ@ριολ@ να με δερνει αν αντιστεκόμουν και ηταν πιο υποφερτα. Με εδερναν ή κοροίδευαν ή εβριζαν καθε μερα αλλα ειχα και ενα διαλειμμα ελευθερο. 
> Στο γυμνασιο για την μιση ταξη περίπου ειχα πανω κατω τα ιδια μεχρι που ενας ξεπερασε τα όρια και με ειδαν αλλιως. Απο τότε και μετα τελειωσε το βασανιστηριο μου.


Εγώ είχα αλλάξει ένα δημοτικό, στο δεύτερο συνέβη το γεγονός που περιέγραψα αλλά όπως είπα μόνο μια φορά...γυμνάσιο και λύκειο ξύλο δεν έπεφτε αλλά ειρωνεία ναι οπότε κι εκεί άλλαξα και στο δεύτερο ηρέμησα αλλά γενικά δεν τα θυμάμαι με χαρά τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια κι ας λέει η Βίσση ότι δεν τα αλλάζει με τίποτα...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Καλά η δασκάλα σου απαράδεκτη, καταγγελία ήθελε και κακώς την άφησαν έτσι οι γονείς σου...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τυφλη επειδη δεν δεχομαι τις εντυπωσεις που προκαλεις? Ειπε κανεις στο παλικαρι να φυγει?Του ειπαν απλα οτι δεν εκανε για μοντ κατι βεβαια που το απεδειξε και μονος του. Προς τι λοιπον ολη αυτη η ευθιξια και ολο αυτο το τραβηγμα της καταστασης?
> Μου λες οτι υπερασπιζω την διαχειριση , οχι δεν την υπερασπιζω , απλα οταν εχει δειξει τοση ανοχη (ακομα και σε εμενα δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω) α .



Οχι μνιμονιο , δεν του ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για διαχειριστης , απ οτι μουγραψε , απλως ον αγνοησαν ..........................οτι δεν υποστηριζει η μνιμονιο την διαχειρηση , αληθευει , ουτε εχει ιδαιτερες σχεσεις με αυτην , αν και εχουμε εμπλακει σε λογομαχιες αγριες , θελω ναμαι αμεροληπτος και να γραψω , οτι και η ιδια και εγω , εχουμε παραβει πολλακις τους κανονες καλης συμπεριφορας στο παρελθον , εχει δειξει και σεμας ανοχη η διαχειρηση , και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τσακωνωμαστε .................εγω τουλαχιστον απεχω απο λογομαχιες , απο σεβασμο προς αλλα μελη , που δεν τους αρεσει να βλεπουν αψιμαχιες , και επειδη δεν βλεπω νοημα στο να αρπαζομαι σενα απροσωπο φορουμ , αλλο απο κοντα να μου πει καποιος κατι προσβλητικο , εκει αλλαζει τελειως , μα τελειως !!! ο γραπτος λογος , τοχει αυτο το κουσουρι , ευκολα παρεξηγεις τα γραφομενα του αλλου ................καλο ειναι να κρατουνται χαμηλα οι τονοι .......δεν τον ξερεις , δεν σε ξερει ............... εμεις τα παλια μελη , λιγο πολυ , εχουμε καταλαβει τι ρολο παιζει ο καθενας , και παλι δεν αρπαζομαστε .............

----------


## Macgyver

> λυπαμαι πολυ.
> Τουλαχιστον ομως σε εσενα σταματησαν. εγω αλλαξα 3 δημοτικα. το πρωτο ηταν ωραιο αλλα εκλεισε γτ ειμασταν 4 παιδια (3 κοριτσια κι εγω :ρ) μετα πηγα σε ενα αλλο και επειδη για αυτούς ημουν ξενος με εδερνε ολο το σχολειο. δεν ειχα κανεναν φιλο (δεν με πλησιαζε κανεις για να μην φαει κι αυτός ξυλο) και οι δασκαλοι δεν εκαναν τιποτα. 
> Οταν αλλαξα για δευτερη φορα πήγα σε ενα αλλο και ολοι η ταξη μου επεφτε πανω μου σαν τις σφηγγες για να με δείρουν καθε πρωι.... και σε καθε διάλειμμα.και οταν ερχοταν η δασκαλα με εδερνε και αυτή. Αν αντιστεκομουν στα παιδια και χτυπουσα καποιον ερχοταν παλι αυτη και με χαστουκιζε. Με ειχε τρομοκρατησει κιολας για να μην μιλησω στους γονεις μου και σαν παιδι κι εγω δεν ελεγα λεξη απο φοβο.. Οταν η γονεις μου την ρωτησαν γτ τα μαγουλα μου ειναι κοκκινα αρχισε να μου τσιμπαει το κεφαλι και να μου τραβα τα μαλλια.
> Οταν μια μερα δεν αντεξα τα βασανιστηρια και τα ειπα στους γονεις μου εγινε της πουτ@αν@ς στο σκολειο. Εφυγα κι απο εκει και πηγα σε ενα αλλο δημοτικο για τις τρεις τελευταιες τάξεις. Αλλα δεν αλλαξε και τιποτα. Απλως δεν ειχα την κ@ριολ@ να με δερνει αν αντιστεκόμουν και ηταν πιο υποφερτα. Με εδερναν ή κοροίδευαν ή εβριζαν καθε μερα αλλα ειχα και ενα διαλειμμα ελευθεου.



Τι λες βρε αρχαγγελε , γινονται τετοια πραματα στα σχολεια ? πω , πω , αδιανοητο μου φαινεται για τα δικα μου δεδομενα της τοτε εποχης ...................... μια φορα ειχε ριξει μια μπουνια ενας σε καποιον , ειχαν προσωπικα , του ανοιξε την μυτη , και συζητιοταν για καμμια βδομαδα στο σχλειο , γραψαμε εκθεση πανω στο θεμα , το κατιδακασαμε , αποβληθηκε ο δραστης , θεωρηθηκε κοσμοιστορικο το γεγονος ...................... αλλαξανε πολυ οι εποχες , φαινεται ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Μάλιστα, δεν θα εκφέρω γνώμη μιας και δεν θέλω να διαβάσω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για να προστατεύσω κι εγώ την ψυχολογία μου αλλά ελπίζω να έχει καλή τύχη...



Ε , ναι , καλυτερα να μην ειπωθει κατι κακο για ενα μελος που εχει αποχωρησει , που δεν μπορει ναπαντησει , και φυσικα να εχει καλη τυχη το παιδι .......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι μακ, μπήκαν στον κοπο να του απαντησουν στο αιτημα του. δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμη θεση κτλ κτλ... απλα δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να τον προστατευσουν απο τις γνωστες εν λόγο κυριες που κατα καιρους μπαινουν εδω μέσα και διασκεδαζουν καταυτόν τον τροπο.

παρατηρόντας την αντιδραση την δική σας βέβαια, τα σχολια που βλέπω μετά απο όλα αυτα και τα σχόλια που ΔΕΝ βλέπω, αντιλαμβανομαι πως και εμεις σαν μελη εχουμε τεραστεια ευθυνη σε όλο αυτο. με λίγα λόγια...τα θελει και ο κωλος σας... 

Ρεμεντυ και μνημονιο, σας ωφειλω μια συγνωμη... 

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μακαρι το ζητημα να ειχε μεινει στο σημειο οπου απλα δωθηκε η οδηγια πως να απευθυνθει για moderator. 
Το εαν εκανε ή δεν εκανε θα το εκρινε ο-η ιδιος / ιδια στην πορεια. Δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα βγαλεις περα με τοσα μελη εαν δεν εισαι ηδη καλα με την παρτη σου. Ακομη και να εισαι καλα παλι αγνωστο τι θα γινει.
*Αλλά το δικαιωμα στην προσπαθεια δεν μπορουν να στο αφαιρεσουν.
*
Εχουν γινει παρα πολλα τοπικ εστιες διαφωνιων, προσωπικων διενεξεων καθοτι λογικη η συγκρουση στην ανθρωπινη φυση. 
*Ομως συνεχιζω να μην καταλαβαινω γιατι εδω μεσα πρεπει να βγαλουμε το αχτι μας ?* 
Δηλαδη πχ αν αποδειξω εγω οτι εχω δικιο θα ξεπερασω τα ψυχολογικα μου ? θα γινω καλυτερος ανθρωπος ? θα φτιαξω την ζωη μου ? Αυταπατες ? Ψευδαισθησεις ? Πως να το ονομασω αυτο ? Που αποσκοπει και τι αποτελεσμα εχει ?

Το δελφινακι που τωρα επιασε δουλεια και ασχολειται με κατι καταφερε να ξεπερασει την εμμονικη κασετα στο μυαλο της, αυτο που της στοιχισε, και το δελφινι ειχε δεχθει ειρωνια και μπουλινγκ, που προφανως οπως ειχε πει εχει διαγνωσθει με ψυχωση. Αρα δεν μπορει να ελεγξει την επαναληψη ιδιων καταστασεων στο μυαλο της. Εκεινη δεν ηταν μελος που δεχθηκε και φροντιδα- υπομονη απο τα αλλα μελη αλλα και κράξιμο ? Προβλημα δεν ειχε και εκεινη ? Δεν ξερω πια.
Δεν ξερω αν πραγματι παιζονται συμφεροντα οικονομικα εδω μεσα. Δε με νοιαζει στη τελικη !!!!!

Το μελος που αποχωρησε δικαιωμα του να το κανει εφοσον ενιωσε περισσοτερο εκτεθειμενο παρα προστατευμενο.
Μην εχουμε αυταπατες οτι μπαινουμε σε ενα φορουμ και ειμαστε παιδακια που θα δεχθουν χαδακια. Μπορει να δεχθουμε και μπατσακια. Ναι μεν ειναι Φορουμ Υποστηριξης αλλά πολλοι ανθρωποι νομιζουν οτι η υποστηριξη ειναι να στα χωνουν να σε προκαλουν να σε κανουν να θυμωνεις για να παιρνεις μπρος.

Καλο ειναι να υποστηριζουμε την γνωμη μας. Να επεμβαινουμε οταν κρινουμε πως κατι ειναι επιβλαβες.
Ενηλικοι μπαινουμε εδω μεσα πλην καποιων εφηβων που εκει ειδικα πρεπει να υπαρξει προσοχη γιατι νιωθουν παντελως αβοηθητοι.
Τελικα το θεμα ειναι *αν τα μελη θα επεμβαινουμε* ή *αν υπαρχει διαχειριση ?* 
Οποιος θελει μενει, οποιος θελει φευγει ! 

Δεν εχω σκοπο να ανοιξω πυρα με κανεναν συγκεκριμενα, απλά μετα απο κανα μηνα ας πουμε οποιος διαβασει ολο το θεμα του γκρις θα το δει με αλλη οπτικη. Απο αλλου ξεκινησε αλλου κατεληξε εκει θα φανει καλυτερα με ποιο τροπο δινεται η υποστηριξη κι εάν δινεται.

----------


## Remedy

ακομα και η συγνωμη σου ρεα, που πραγματι την οφειλεις, υποκριτικη και χειριστικη ειναι.
δεν την δεχομαι λοιπον την συγνωμη σου, και στο λεω οχι γιατι σε νοιαζει, αλλα για να ξερεις οτι κανεναν δεν δουλευεις με το προσωπειο της πονετικιας...

κι εσυ συνεχισε να παρουσιαζεις τα προβληματα σου για να εχεις το μπακγκραουντ του "μελους με προβληματα" ωστε να επιτιθεσαι χωρις επιτπτωσεις, να συκοφαντεις και να παρουσιαζεις τις φαντασιωσεις σου και την λασπολογια σε μελη και διαχειριση, σαν πραγματικοτητα.
κι οποιος σε αντεχει ας σε λουστει.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> οχι μακ, μπήκαν στον κοπο να του απαντησουν στο αιτημα του. δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμη θεση κτλ κτλ... απλα δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να τον προστατευσουν απο τις γνωστες εν λόγο κυριες που κατα καιρους μπαινουν εδω μέσα και διασκεδαζουν καταυτόν τον τροπο.
> 
> παρατηρόντας την αντιδραση την δική σας βέβαια, τα σχολια που βλέπω μετά απο όλα αυτα και τα σχόλια που ΔΕΝ βλέπω, αντιλαμβανομαι πως και εμεις σαν μελη εχουμε τεραστεια ευθυνη σε όλο αυτο. με λίγα λόγια...τα θελει και ο κωλος σας... 
> 
> Ρεμεντυ και μνημονιο, σας ωφειλω μια συγνωμη... λουστε τους αφοβα με τα δηλητηρια σας και την χολή σας.. δεν προκειται να ξανανακατευτω .. οποιος δεν αντεχει ας αποχωρησει ..οποιος γουσταρει πονο καλοχωνευτος ,οποιος γουσταρει μπανιστιρι και μετα κριτικη αφυψηλου για να νιωσει δηθεν κουλ και ανετος καλη διασκεδαση και ολα τα υπολοιπα στρουθοκαμηλάκια απολαυστε την εγωπάθεια σας...


Eβλεπες πολυ Ξανθοπουλο μικρη ε? 

(Μαγκαιβερ ειπα οτι τα μελη του φορουμ του ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για μοντ κατι που τελικα το απεδειξε και ο ιδιος , η διαχειριση δεν εχω ιδεα τι εκανε και αν του απαντησε)

Δλδ ζηταω να γινω μοντ για να δινω ξυλο οπως ειπωθηκε στις "κακες" του φορουμ τις οποιες θα μου υποδειχνουν τα φιλαρακια μου , γιατι εδω εχουμε συναψει και σχεσεις αιματος λολ λολ λολ , η διαχειριση προφανως και αγνοει τον καθε τυχαιο που θελει να γινει μοντ , μετα σας κανω νια νια νια κακοι ανθρωποι και φτου αδικη κοινωνια , μετα ζηταω διαγραφη γιατι νιωθω θιγμενος και ψυχολογικο ρακος... ναι οκ !

----------


## mnimonio is back

Λιγη αντικειμενικοτητα δεν βλαπτει... Φτανει τα δραματα βγαλαμε ρυτιδες απο χτες θα φαω ολο το υαλουρονικο!

----------


## Numenor

Σε λίγο θα πάρουμε ISO από την τόση ποιότητα

----------


## Macgyver

> (Μαγκαιβερ ειπα οτι τα μελη του φορουμ του ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για μοντ κατι που τελικα το απεδειξε και ο ιδιος , η διαχειριση δεν εχω ιδεα τι εκανε και αν του απαντησε)
> video]



Για να το λες , ετσι θαναι , οτι δλδ τουπαν μελη του φορουμ οτι δεν κανει για μοντ , δεν το παρακολουθησα ............. απ το πμ του σε μενα , εδειξε δυσαρεσκεια και απο την διαχειρηση , και απο μελη , τωρα το ποιος ' κανει ' για μοντ , πολυ σχετικο , κανει για μοντ η μπετελ ? για μενα οχι , δεν κανει , βεβαια το μονο κριτηριο που εχω , ειναι οτι με φιλοδωρησε με 4 ποιντς , για το τιποτα , ( 6 ποιντς μου ειχε ριξει ο Αεον , και δικαιως , επειδη σας ειχα απειλησει , εσενα και την Ρεμ , αυτο το δεχομαι , παραφερθηκα ) , σβηνοντας εντελως τα υποτιθεται επιμαχα σημεια , οποτε δεν ξερω γιατι μουριξε μια τοσο αυστηρη ποινη , ( θα ηθελα πολυ να μου δικαιολογησει τα 4 ποιντς , δειχνοντας μου τα γραπτα μου , πραμα που δεν περιμενω ) και μαλιστα επιπεδο 2 , που μου φαινεται οχι καλο !! κατ εμε , το μονο που εκανα , ηταν ενα ποστ ειρωνευτικο που μου απηυθηνε η pillow , της απαντησα , νευρακια , νευρακια ? αλλωστε ουτε καν την ηξερα την κοπελλα ......................ουτε προηγουμενα ειχαμε .......μια περαστικη ηταν .........δεν ειναι τα ποιντς που με νοιαζουν , ειναι η αδικια .........3 η .4 φορες στην θητεια μου , εχω φαει ποιντς , την 1 αδικως ......................τι ειναι ρε παιδια το level 2 ? 4 πoιντς level 2 , μπας και χειροδικησα και δεν το ξερω ? βλαστιμησα καποιον και δεν το ξερω , ? στην πραματικη ζωη μου , οχι την λεξη μ@λακα δεν χρησιμοποιω , ουτε την λεξη γκομενα ..........

----------


## Macgyver

> Λιγη αντικειμενικοτητα δεν βλαπτει... Φτανει τα δραματα βγαλαμε ρυτιδες απο χτες θα φαω ολο το υαλουρονικο!


Δεν κανει τιποτα το υαλορουνικο , μνιμονιο , εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , που κανει ενεσιμο κολλαγονο , εκτς απο οζον , καιτο ενεσιμο , εχει αποτελεσμα , αλλα πρεπει να κανεις συντηρηση μια φορα/μηνα ........... το ποσιμο κολλαγονο , δεν κνει επισης τιποτα ,μεχρι το στομαχι φτανει , ενω το ενεσιμο , στο κανει στο προσωπο , απ ευθειας .......ποναει λιγακι , εχει κανει η αδελφη μου , αλλα μπρος στα καλλη ......................

Εγω παιρνω 1 γραμμαριο C/μερα , συμβαλλει στην παραγωγη κολλαγονου , που χανεται με την ηλικια ...............την δικη μου , την δικη σου , οχι ακομα μνιμονιο , εισαι αρκετα νεα ..........

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Δεν κανει τιποτα το υαλορουνικο , μνιμονιο , εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , που κανει ενεσιμο κολλαγονο , εκτς απο οζον , καιτο ενεσιμο , εχει αποτελεσμα , αλλα πρεπει να κανεις συντηρηση μια φορα/μηνα ........... το ποσιμο κολλαγονο , δεν κνει επισης τιποτα ,μεχρι το στομαχι φτανει , ενω το ενεσιμο , στο κανει στο προσωπο , απ ευθειας .......ποναει λιγακι , εχει κανει η αδελφη μου , αλλα μπρος στα καλλη ......................


Ρε ειμαι νινι ακομα τι να τα κανω αυτα? :P
Οσον αφορα τους μοντ ουδεις τελειος αγαπητε... εμεις θελουμε εναν μοντ σε καθε τσεπη μας και φυσικα να πηγαινει με τα μετρα μας!
Τι θα πει εφαγα 2 - 3 ποντους ?? Ε και??? Προσωπικα εχω φαει και μπαν και δεν ημουν καν σαν τον κροταλια παραπανω , και ποινες και οτι θες.. Ε ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ?? Ενα φορουμ ειναι παιδια ελεος.. Το να μιλας ομως για αδικη μεταχειριση οταν μονιμως τα κανεις ολα τουτανα εδω μεσα και σε αφηνουν υπο την αιγιδα της οποιας ασθενειας σου εε παει πολυ.
Τελος παντων ολοι οι μοντς προσπαθουν για το καλυτερο , δεν θα πω οτι ο Αεον ειναι κακος επειδη στο παρελθον με μπαναρε , οπως λες εσυ τωρα για την μπετελ επειδη σου εδωσε ποντους. Αυτα ειναι νηπιαγωγειου..

----------


## Numenor

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με (απευθύνομαι και στο μνημόνιο γι' αυτό ο πληθυντικός, είπαμε είμαι ευγενική αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ ), πειράζει τόσο που αναφέραμε εκ παραδρομής κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες μας στο θέμα ή για κάτι άλλο τα γράφετε αυτά;
> 
> Ξέχασα να πω κάτι κι εγώ συμφωνώ σε αρκετά σημεία με τον Ntoubroutza...


κύκνε εφόσον δε σε πειράζει εσένα, δεν βρίσκω λόγο να πειράξει κάποιον αν ανέφερες εσύ κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία

----------


## mnimonio is back

Α δεν το ειδα αυτο απο την Κυκνος.. τι ακριβως εγραψα εγω που ειχε να κανει με τις κακες σου εμπειριες?Δεν στο ρωταω με υφος.. απλα για να καταλαβω μηπως αθελα μου σε εθιξα καπου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> κύκνε εφόσον δε σε πειράζει εσένα, δεν βρίσκω λόγο να πειράξει κάποιον αν ανέφερες εσύ κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Numenor γιατί είχα αγχωθεί λίγο...  :Smile:  Δεν θέλω να φάω κι εδώ "ξύλο"...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Α δεν το ειδα αυτο απο την Κυκνος.. τι ακριβως εγραψα εγω που ειχε να κανει με τις κακες σου εμπειριες?Δεν στο ρωταω με υφος.. απλα για να καταλαβω μηπως αθελα μου σε εθιξα καπου.


Όχι, μην ανησυχείς δεν θίχτηκα απλά αγχώθηκα λίγο γιατί αναρωτήθηκα μήπως αυτά που έγραφες ότι έπεσε πολύ δράμα μήπως τυχόν αφορούσαν κι αυτά που ανέφερα εγώ...  :Confused:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Όχι, μην ανησυχείς δεν θίχτηκα απλά αγχώθηκα λίγο γιατί αναρωτήθηκα μήπως αυτά που έγραφες ότι έπεσε πολύ δράμα μήπως τυχόν αφορούσαν κι αυτά που ανέφερα εγώ...


Οχι βρε καμια σχεση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οχι βρε καμια σχεση...


Ουφ, ανακουφίστηκα τώρα πραγματικά...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remedy

οσοι αναφερετε προσωπικη σας επικοινωνια με πρωην μελος , που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν επιτρεπεται, αναγκαζετε και τους υπολοιπους να απαντουν για ενα μελος που πλεον εχει φυγει.
δεν γινεται να κανετε μονολογο για να δημιουργειτε εντυπωσεις, αλλα ουτε ειναι σωστο να τον συζηταμε.
κανονιστε την πορεια σας.

----------


## Numenor

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Numenor γιατί είχα αγχωθεί λίγο...  Δεν θέλω να φάω κι εδώ "ξύλο"...


Aν ανησύχησες για το σχόλιο που έκανα παραπάνω, να ξέρεις πως δεν είχε καμία σχέση με το ότι έχεις γράψει εσύ!!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Aν ανησύχησες για το σχόλιο που έκανα παραπάνω, να ξέρεις πως δεν είχε καμία σχέση με το ότι έχεις γράψει εσύ!!!!


 :Big Grin:  Πολύ χαίρομαι!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Θα πάρω θέση γιατί τα πταίσματα δημιουργούν ιστορίες χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία.
Ήρθε ο Ντουβρουτζά με τις ιστορίες.Ίσως αυτές εκνευρίζουν κάποιους,ίσως όμως κάποιους τους κάνουν να κατανοούν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.Ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του να εκφράζεται κι αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να το αφαιρέσει από κάποιον.Αν θέλει απαντά,αν πάλι δεν θέλει προσπερνά.

Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής.
Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου κάηκε μια ασφάλεια στο σπίτι,του πίνακα συγκεκριμένα,νομίζω γνωρίζετε για ποιες λέω.Επειδή είναι παλιές οι οικοδομές,αυτά γίνονται συχνά πυκνά.Έτσι κοιτούσαμε να μην ξεμένουμε ποτέ.Μια μέρα λοιπόν,όταν ήταν έξω η κοπέλα μου,σε ένα πασίγνωστο πολυκατάστημα (ονόματα δεν λέμε,δεν χρειάζεται) με πέρνει τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει τι ασφάλειες είναι ώστε να αγοράσει τις ίδιες.Της λέω ακριβώς ότι έγραφε το παλιό κουτί.Αγοράζει μερικές ασφάλειες κι όλα καλά.Ήρθε η στιγμή που κάηκε η ασφάλεια και πάω στον πίνακα να την αλλάξω.Έλα που δεν μπαίνει.Προσπάθησα από εδώ,από εκεί,δεν έμπαινε για λίγο.Ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη από όσο έπρεπε.Μέσα στα νεύρα εγώ για τις λάθος ασφάλειες,μέσα στα νεύρα εκείνη γιατί της είπα εγώ λάθος ασφάλειες.Τελικά μείναμε ένα βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα,τσακωμένοι,ρίχνοντας ευθύνες ο ένας στον άλλο.Το επόμενο πρωί πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά εδώ στη γειτονιά.Του πηγαίνω κι αυτές τις ασφάλειες,τις δοκιμάζει κι αυτός εκεί και με ρωτάει από που της πήρα.Του λέω από το τάδε.Μου λέει αυτές οι ασφάλειες είναι κινέζικες και είναι ελλατωματικές.Οπότε ούτε εγώ είπα λάθος νούμερα αλλά ούτε και η κοπέλα αγόρασε λάθος ασφάλειες.Το πρόβλημα το είχαν οι ασφάλειες γι αυτό μόλις γύρισα σπίτι της είπα ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι σαν τους καυγάδες μας,η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση.

Με αυτή την ιστορία θέλω να σας πω ότι για ένα απλό θέμα,ειπώνονται πράγματα που δεν πρέπει.Μεγαλοποιούμε καταστάσεις,θυμώνουμε,μαλώ νουμε,ρίχνουμε ευθύνες και φτου κι απ'την αρχή.Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παιδιά.Εδώ μέσα είμαστε μια παρέα.Κάπου πρέπει να πατήσουμε κι ένα φρένο σαν χαρακτήρες.Δεν γυρνάει ο κόσμος γύρω από εμάς κι δεν έχουμε πάντα δίκιο.Κάπου κάνουμε κι εμείς λάθος.

Ρεά γίνεσαι άδικη με αρκετά πράγματα που λες πχ.Το φόρουμ ανήκει στα μέλη του.Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ''ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο''.Δεν είναι έτσι όμως και το ξέρεις.

Το mnimonio γίνεται εριστικό (καμιά σχέση με το παλιό mnimonio που είχε χιούμορ) αλλά έχετε σκεφτεί ότι πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται τα πράγματα όπως σας συμφέρει?Για παράδειγμα,υπήρχαν θέματα στην κατάθλιψη που γινόταν άσχετη με το θέμα κουβέντα.Οπότε αν ο άλλος έβλεπε τίτλο ''είμαι χάλια κλπ κλπ'' και άνοιγε 1-2 σελίδες να βοηθηθεί,θα έβλεπε άσχετες κουβέντες και γελάκια ή έναν να μιλάει για οικονομικα και μετοχές και για ένα φόρουμ μετοχών κι ότι είναι ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης.Εκεί λοιπόν δεν είναι φορουμ ψυχολογίας?Κανείς όμως δεν σας έκανε παρατήρηση (από όσο είδα ).

Remedy έπρεπε εδώ και καιρό να δώσει τόπο στην οργή.

Όσο για το μέλος που αποχώρησε,μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα πεσιμιτισμού και αυτοεκτίμησης.Όλα τα έβλεπε αρνητικά και νόμιζε ότι όλοι τον κράζουν ή θα τον κράξουν.Το πρόβλημα με το να γίνει μάλλον Moderator έχει να κάνει με το ότι,δεν θα αλλάξω εγώ για να βοηθηθώ αλλά θα αλλάξουν όλοι οι άλλοι για να με βοηθήσουν.

Ρεά αν αυτά που διαβάσεις σε κάνουν να θυμώσεις ή να νιώσεις άσχημα θα σου πω από τώρα ότι κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.Δεν έχω αντιπάθειες και θα σε υποστηρίξω όταν δω ότι πραγματικά έχεις δίκιο.ΑΛλά να ξέρεις ότι το φόρουμ δεν είναι μέρος για επανάσταση.ΆΛλοστε όλοι μας για επανάσταση ξεκινήσαμε και τελικά μείναμε στα 30 μας με ένα φρεντουτσίνο στο χέρι.

----------


## Numenor

> Θα πάρω θέση γιατί τα πταίσματα δημιουργούν ιστορίες χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία.
> Ήρθε ο Ντουβρουτζά με τις ιστορίες.Ίσως αυτές εκνευρίζουν κάποιους,ίσως όμως κάποιους τους κάνουν να κατανοούν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.Ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του να εκφράζεται κι αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να το αφαιρέσει από κάποιον.Αν θέλει απαντά,αν πάλι δεν θέλει προσπερνά.
> 
> Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής.
> Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου κάηκε μια ασφάλεια στο σπίτι,του πίνακα συγκεκριμένα,νομίζω γνωρίζετε για ποιες λέω.Επειδή είναι παλιές οι οικοδομές,αυτά γίνονται συχνά πυκνά.Έτσι κοιτούσαμε να μην ξεμένουμε ποτέ.Μια μέρα λοιπόν,όταν ήταν έξω η κοπέλα μου,σε ένα πασίγνωστο πολυκατάστημα (ονόματα δεν λέμε,δεν χρειάζεται) με πέρνει τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει τι ασφάλειες είναι ώστε να αγοράσει τις ίδιες.Της λέω ακριβώς ότι έγραφε το παλιό κουτί.Αγοράζει μερικές ασφάλειες κι όλα καλά.Ήρθε η στιγμή που κάηκε η ασφάλεια και πάω στον πίνακα να την αλλάξω.Έλα που δεν μπαίνει.Προσπάθησα από εδώ,από εκεί,δεν έμπαινε για λίγο.Ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη από όσο έπρεπε.Μέσα στα νεύρα εγώ για τις λάθος ασφάλειες,μέσα στα νεύρα εκείνη γιατί της είπα εγώ λάθος ασφάλειες.Τελικά μείναμε ένα βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα,τσακωμένοι,ρίχνοντας ευθύνες ο ένας στον άλλο.Το επόμενο πρωί πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά εδώ στη γειτονιά.Του πηγαίνω κι αυτές τις ασφάλειες,τις δοκιμάζει κι αυτός εκεί και με ρωτάει από που της πήρα.Του λέω από το τάδε.Μου λέει αυτές οι ασφάλειες είναι κινέζικες και είναι ελλατωματικές.Οπότε ούτε εγώ είπα λάθος νούμερα αλλά ούτε και η κοπέλα αγόρασε λάθος ασφάλειες.Το πρόβλημα το είχαν οι ασφάλειες γι αυτό μόλις γύρισα σπίτι της είπα ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι σαν τους καυγάδες μας,η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση.
> 
> Με αυτή την ιστορία θέλω να σας πω ότι για ένα απλό θέμα,ειπώνονται πράγματα που δεν πρέπει.Μεγαλοποιούμε καταστάσεις,θυμώνουμε,μαλώ νουμε,ρίχνουμε ευθύνες και φτου κι απ'την αρχή.Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παιδιά.Εδώ μέσα είμαστε μια παρέα.Κάπου πρέπει να πατήσουμε κι ένα φρένο σαν χαρακτήρες.Δεν γυρνάει ο κόσμος γύρω από εμάς κι δεν έχουμε πάντα δίκιο.Κάπου κάνουμε κι εμείς λάθος.
> 
> Ρεά γίνεσαι άδικη με αρκετά πράγματα που λες πχ.Το φόρουμ ανήκει στα μέλη του.Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ''ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο''.Δεν είναι έτσι όμως και το ξέρεις.
> ...


Αυτό είναι ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Με ένα απλό παράδειγμα και με πολύ ήρεμο ύφος κάλυψε τα πάντα. Τελικά υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα για τους ανθρώπους.... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για μια ακόμα φορά που με κάλυψες...

----------


## melissa

Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Πριν σκεφτούμε τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που κατά τη γνώμη μας χαλάνε το φόρουμ ας σκεφτούμε, εμείς τι έχουμε κάνει για να κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο υψηλό; Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δεν βοηθιέται από αυτό καλύτερα για εκείνον να αποχωρεί, είμαι υπέρ τέτοιων αποφάσεων, αντί να τριγυρνά εδώ μέσα και να λασπολογεί διαρκώς. 

Προσωπικά δεν είδα κανένα bullying απέναντι στον griswol στο θέμα που άνοιξε για να γίνει moderator, εκτός και αν bullying είναι να λες τεκμηριωμένα και με επιχειρήματα την άποψή σου για ένα θέμα που στην τελική αφορά το φόρουμ άρα όλους εμάς και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κάποιοι είχαν δικαίωμα να πουν ότι κάνει το συγκεκριμένο μέλος για μοντ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι απαγορευόταν να πουν ότι δεν κάνει. Στην τελική αν είναι φάουλ των δεύτερων ότι τοποθετήθηκαν ας μην το έκαναν ούτε οι πρώτοι. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να εκθέσω την άποψή μου για το θέμα γιατί προφανώς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν υφίσταται πλέον αφού το μέλος αποχώρησε. 

Συνεχίζω όμως να μην καταλαβαίνω, και για αυτό γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή, πώς κάποιος θεωρεί ότι έχει δικαίωμα να λέει τι θα γράφουν και τι δε θα γράφουν οι άλλοι όταν αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δηλαδή δεν αποτελεί επίθεση αλλά μια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη. Τελικά ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ θέλουμε; Στηρίζω την αυτορύθμιση και όχι τη λογοκρισία. Και αυτό σκοπεύω να γράψω στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Nikos D.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> ντουβ δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι η παρουσια μας εδω μεσα, εμεις το επιλέγουμε.
> ναι, δεν ειμαστε ψυχολογοι...αλλα δεν μιλάμε για αυτοκινητα εδω, μιλάμε για ουσιαστικα προβλήματα και τα κακοπροαιρετα στχ πρεπει να τα περιοριζουμε και ως ομαδα και ως διαχειρηση. 
> 
> σε ενα αλλο θεμα ο γκρις εξεφρασε την επιθυμια του να γινει μοντ. για τα μετρα και τα σταθμα της καταστασης του ηταν μια υπέρβαση κατα καποιο τροπο... και του την πεσανε απο παντου. κυριολεκτω... μπες να δεις το χαλι!! 
> 
> σε διαβεβαιω πως δεν ειναι ο μονος που εφυγε απο το φορουμ επειδη δεν αντεξε αυτες τις συμπεριφορες απο τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα. δεν εφυγε απο ελευθερη βουληση, εφυγε επειδη ειναι τοσο ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας που δεν αντεξε ολη αυτην την κακοηθεια και την κακια εναντιον του.
> 
> αυτο στα δικα μου ματια ειναι μπουλινγκ...


Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα όταν είπα ότι η βοήθεια είναι ''δίκοπο μαχαίρι'' κι όχι η παρουσία μας.Να σου το εξηγήσω.
Όπως ξαναείπα το φόρουμ είναι ...παράδοξο.Δηλαδή πχ εγώ με το τάδε πρόβλήμα να με βασανίζει,δίνω κουράγιο και λύσεις σε κάποιον.Γι'αυτό κατηγόρησες (ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ) την rem,ότι δεν ανοίγουν θέματα αλλά μόνο σχολιάζουν.Αυτό καλό είναι κι όχι κακό γιατί δεν υπάγεται σε αυτό το παράδοξο που είπα πιο πάνω.

Οπότε λέγοντας δίκοπο μαχαίρι,δεν ξέρεις αν θα βοηθηθείς ή θα γίνεις χειρότερα.Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα με ένα κλασικό ερώτημα κι όχι κάτι πολύπλοκο.Χάπια ή όχι?Εγώ που είμαι κατά θα πω ΟΧΙ,εσύ ΟΧΙ ο άλλος όχι και άλλα τόσα ΝΑΙ,ο καθένας με τα δικά του επιχειρήματα.Οπότε μπαίνεις σε νέο κύκλο σκέψεων και πάει λέγοντας.
Κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσα με το δίκοπο μαχαίρι.Δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι αυτός που τα γράφει,οπότε πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας διαχωρισμός.Δεν θέλω να σε μπερδέψω,ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα πάρω θέση γιατί τα πταίσματα δημιουργούν ιστορίες χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία.
> Ήρθε ο Ντουβρουτζά με τις ιστορίες.Ίσως αυτές εκνευρίζουν κάποιους,ίσως όμως κάποιους τους κάνουν να κατανοούν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.Ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του να εκφράζεται κι αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να το αφαιρέσει από κάποιον.Αν θέλει απαντά,αν πάλι δεν θέλει προσπερνά.
> 
> Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής.
> Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου κάηκε μια ασφάλεια στο σπίτι,του πίνακα συγκεκριμένα,νομίζω γνωρίζετε για ποιες λέω.Επειδή είναι παλιές οι οικοδομές,αυτά γίνονται συχνά πυκνά.Έτσι κοιτούσαμε να μην ξεμένουμε ποτέ.Μια μέρα λοιπόν,όταν ήταν έξω η κοπέλα μου,σε ένα πασίγνωστο πολυκατάστημα (ονόματα δεν λέμε,δεν χρειάζεται) με πέρνει τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει τι ασφάλειες είναι ώστε να αγοράσει τις ίδιες.Της λέω ακριβώς ότι έγραφε το παλιό κουτί.Αγοράζει μερικές ασφάλειες κι όλα καλά.Ήρθε η στιγμή που κάηκε η ασφάλεια και πάω στον πίνακα να την αλλάξω.Έλα που δεν μπαίνει.Προσπάθησα από εδώ,από εκεί,δεν έμπαινε για λίγο.Ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη από όσο έπρεπε.Μέσα στα νεύρα εγώ για τις λάθος ασφάλειες,μέσα στα νεύρα εκείνη γιατί της είπα εγώ λάθος ασφάλειες.Τελικά μείναμε ένα βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα,τσακωμένοι,ρίχνοντας ευθύνες ο ένας στον άλλο.Το επόμενο πρωί πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά εδώ στη γειτονιά.Του πηγαίνω κι αυτές τις ασφάλειες,τις δοκιμάζει κι αυτός εκεί και με ρωτάει από που της πήρα.Του λέω από το τάδε.Μου λέει αυτές οι ασφάλειες είναι κινέζικες και είναι ελλατωματικές.Οπότε ούτε εγώ είπα λάθος νούμερα αλλά ούτε και η κοπέλα αγόρασε λάθος ασφάλειες.Το πρόβλημα το είχαν οι ασφάλειες γι αυτό μόλις γύρισα σπίτι της είπα ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι σαν τους καυγάδες μας,η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση.
> 
> Με αυτή την ιστορία θέλω να σας πω ότι για ένα απλό θέμα,ειπώνονται πράγματα που δεν πρέπει.Μεγαλοποιούμε καταστάσεις,θυμώνουμε,μαλώ νουμε,ρίχνουμε ευθύνες και φτου κι απ'την αρχή.Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παιδιά.Εδώ μέσα είμαστε μια παρέα.Κάπου πρέπει να πατήσουμε κι ένα φρένο σαν χαρακτήρες.Δεν γυρνάει ο κόσμος γύρω από εμάς κι δεν έχουμε πάντα δίκιο.Κάπου κάνουμε κι εμείς λάθος.
> 
> Ρεά γίνεσαι άδικη με αρκετά πράγματα που λες πχ.Το φόρουμ ανήκει στα μέλη του.Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ''ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο''.Δεν είναι έτσι όμως και το ξέρεις.
> ...


Για την επανάσταση η γνώμη μου είναι διχασμένη, έχουν μείνει ακόμα κάτι ψήγματα επαναστατικότητας μέσα μου και μια μικρή πια ελπίδα ότι ίσως έστω ως ένα βαθμό βάλω κι εγώ ένα λιθαράκι ώστε ν' αλλάξει ο κόσμος αλλά συμφωνώ με το ότι δεν είναι καλό να γίνονται άσχετες συζητήσεις σε θέματα που ανοίγει κάποιος για βοήθεια, άλλωστε το λέει κι αυτό στους όρους χρήσης "αποφύγετε το τσατ"...

----------


## mnimonio is back

Το mnimonio παραμενει με χιουμορ αλλα οταν βλεπει στημενες υστεριες , δραματα και υποκρισια εκει λιγο το χανει. Γιατι ειμαι εριστικη λοιπον? Σεβαστη η γνωμη σου ως προς εμενα αλλα μαλλον διαβαζεις επιλεκτικα Ντουβρουτζα.

----------


## aeolus74

> Στηρίζω την αυτορύθμιση και όχι τη λογοκρισία


Η ύπαρξη και εφαρμογή κανόνων στην λειτουργία του forum αποτελεί λογοκρισία?

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Το mnimonio παραμενει με χιουμορ αλλα οταν βλεπει στημενες υστεριες , δραματα και υποκρισια εκει λιγο το χανει. Γιατι ειμαι εριστικη λοιπον? Σεβαστη η γνωμη σου ως προς εμενα αλλα μαλλον διαβαζεις επιλεκτικα Ντουβρουτζα.


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς έφερα και παράδειγμα με τις μετοχές και την άσχετη κουβέντα,για να πω απλά ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.Αλλά νομίζω πως εΚεί χρειάζεται το χιούμορ σου κι όχι ο θυμός ή κάτι άλλο.

{p.S}Εϊπα γίνεσαι κι όχι ότι είσαι.Έχει διαφορά.

Τι λέτε να το λήξουμε το θέμα παιδιά?Νομίζω πως τα πολλά σου 'πα ,μου 'πες δεν έχουν νόημα  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γι'αυτό ακριβώς έφερα και παράδειγμα με τις μετοχές και την άσχετη κουβέντα,για να πω απλά ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.Αλλά νομίζω πως εΚεί χρειάζεται το χιούμορ σου κι όχι ο θυμός ή κάτι άλλο.
> 
> {p.S}Εϊπα γίνεσαι κι όχι ότι είσαι.Έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Τι λέτε να το λήξουμε το θέμα παιδιά?Νομίζω πως τα πολλά σου 'πα ,μου 'πες δεν έχουν νόημα


`
Συμφωνώ με το να σφυρίξεις τη λήξη του αγώνα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## melissa

> Η ύπαρξη και εφαρμογή κανόνων στην λειτουργία του forum αποτελεί λογοκρισία?
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου.


Aeolus74 δεν ανέπτυξα την άποψή μου για το πώς κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να λειτουργεί το φόρουμ γιατί σκόπευα να την αναπτύξω στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο NikosD (πράγμα που έκανα μετά από αυτό το ποστ). Πιστεύω ότι κανόνες πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχουν, αλλά πιστεύω επίσης ότι η πρώτη προσπάθεια πρέπει να γίνεται από εμάς και η διαχείριση να παρεμβαίνει σαν ύστατη λύση.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Γι'αυτό ακριβώς έφερα και παράδειγμα με τις μετοχές και την άσχετη κουβέντα,για να πω απλά ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.Αλλά νομίζω πως εΚεί χρειάζεται το χιούμορ σου κι όχι ο θυμός ή κάτι άλλο.
> 
> {p.S}Εϊπα γίνεσαι κι όχι ότι είσαι.Έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Τι λέτε να το λήξουμε το θέμα παιδιά?Νομίζω πως τα πολλά σου 'πα ,μου 'πες δεν έχουν νόημα


Ολα καλα συμφορουμιτη δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Remedy

> Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Πριν σκεφτούμε τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που κατά τη γνώμη μας χαλάνε το φόρουμ ας σκεφτούμε, εμείς τι έχουμε κάνει για να κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο υψηλό; Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δεν βοηθιέται από αυτό καλύτερα για εκείνον να αποχωρεί, είμαι υπέρ τέτοιων αποφάσεων, αντί να τριγυρνά εδώ μέσα και να λασπολογεί διαρκώς. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν είδα κανένα bullying απέναντι στον griswol στο θέμα που άνοιξε για να γίνει moderator, εκτός και αν bullying είναι να λες τεκμηριωμένα και με επιχειρήματα την άποψή σου για ένα θέμα που στην τελική αφορά το φόρουμ άρα όλους εμάς και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κάποιοι είχαν δικαίωμα να πουν ότι κάνει το συγκεκριμένο μέλος για μοντ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι απαγορευόταν να πουν ότι δεν κάνει. Στην τελική αν είναι φάουλ των δεύτερων ότι τοποθετήθηκαν ας μην το έκαναν ούτε οι πρώτοι. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να εκθέσω την άποψή μου για το θέμα γιατί προφανώς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν υφίσταται πλέον αφού το μέλος αποχώρησε. 
> 
> Συνεχίζω όμως να μην καταλαβαίνω, και για αυτό γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή, πώς κάποιος θεωρεί ότι έχει δικαίωμα να λέει τι θα γράφουν και τι δε θα γράφουν οι άλλοι όταν αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δηλαδή δεν αποτελεί επίθεση αλλά μια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη. Τελικά ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ θέλουμε; Στηρίζω την αυτορύθμιση και όχι τη λογοκρισία. Και αυτό σκοπεύω να γράψω στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Nikos D.


κοινη λογικη.
το λιγοτερο κοινο πραγμα στον κοσμο...
πες τα ρε μελισσα, σε λιγο θ αρχισουμε να ψαχνομαστε για τ αυτονοητα με αυτα που ακουμε εδω μεσα.
συμφωνω σε ολα.
περι τροπου διαχειρισης, επιφυλασσομαι. θα δω τι λες και στο θεμα του νικου κι αν χρειαστει θα τοποθετηθω.

----------


## Remedy

να σχολιασω το πιο σημαντικο απ οσα διαβασα πριν λιγο, παρακαλω.
το μνημονιο δεν εχει χασει ποτε το χιουμορ του μεχρι τωρα και σε φορουμικες κρισεις (αστειο αλλα τεσπα), αλλα ουτε και σε προσωπικες του κρισεις.

ντουβ, στο θεμα με το οφ τοπικ, εκανα εγω αναφορα και φανταζομαι κι αλλοι. δεν εισαι σε θεση να το ξερεις αυτο που λες. δεν ειναι φρονιμο να ξεκιναμε παρατηρησεις με οτι βλεπουμε να γραφεται. αν η διαχειριση το θεωρει έλασσον οτι γαμηθηκε ενα σοβαρο θεμα για να μιλαει περι οικονομιας ο καθενας (ουτε καν για φορουμικο θεμα), ας κανει οτι θελει. εγω αυτο που θεωρησα σωστο, το εκανα.
και βεβαια, θα προσπερνουσα αν ηταν ενα μελος με συμμετοχη, αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος εχει μπει για τρολαρισμα εδω μεσα και το αποδεικνυει με καθε ευκαιρια.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> να σχολιασω το πιο σημαντικο απ οσα διαβασα πριν λιγο, παρακαλω.
> το μνημονιο δεν εχει χασει ποτε το χιουμορ του μεχρι τωρα και σε φορουμικες κρισεις (αστειο αλλα τεσπα), αλλα ουτε και σε προσωπικες του κρισεις.
> 
> ντουβ, στο θεμα με το οφ τοπικ, εκανα εγω αναφορα και φανταζομαι κι αλλοι. δεν εισαισε θεση να το ξερεις αυτο που λες. δεν ειναι φρονιμο να ξεκιναμε παρατηρησεις με οτι βλεπουμε να γραφεται. αν η διαχειριση το θεωρει έλασον οτι γαμηθηκε ενα σοβαρο θεμα για να μιλαει περι οικονομιας ο καθεας 9ουτε καν για φορουμικο θεμα), ας κανει οτι θελει. εγω αυτο που θεωρησα σωστο, το εκανα.
> και εββαια θα προσπερνουσα αν ηταν ενα μελος με συμμετοχη, αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος εχει μπει για τρολαρισμα εδω μεσα και το αποδεικνυει με καθε ευκαιρια.


Να'σαι καλα Ρεμ και εγω σκαλωσα εκει γιατι πραγματικα με εχει σωσει η μαλακια που με δερνει :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remedy

> Να'σαι καλα Ρεμ και εγω σκαλωσα εκει γιατι πραγματικα με εχει σωσει η μαλακια που με δερνει :P


κι εγω ρε συ!
μα πως του ηρθε? απορω.
εγω σε διαβαζω και γελαω μονη μου.
φιλί

----------


## elis

Τελικά μάλλον οι παλιοί χρειάζονται και τελικά μάλλον οι νέοι δεν έχετε καλή εικόνα σε μένα τουλάχιστον στους πιο υποψιασμένους από μένα μάλλον θα φαίνεστε εντελώς χαζοί εγώ απλά σας βλέπω για άμυαλους αλλά είπαμε μετράνε τα βιώματα οπότε προσπαθούμε

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> να σχολιασω το πιο σημαντικο απ οσα διαβασα πριν λιγο, παρακαλω.
> το μνημονιο δεν εχει χασει ποτε το χιουμορ του μεχρι τωρα και σε φορουμικες κρισεις (αστειο αλλα τεσπα), αλλα ουτε και σε προσωπικες του κρισεις.
> 
> ντουβ, στο θεμα με το οφ τοπικ, εκανα εγω αναφορα και φανταζομαι κι αλλοι. δεν εισαι σε θεση να το ξερεις αυτο που λες. δεν ειναι φρονιμο να ξεκιναμε παρατηρησεις με οτι βλεπουμε να γραφεται. αν η διαχειριση το θεωρει έλασσον οτι γαμηθηκε ενα σοβαρο θεμα για να μιλαει περι οικονομιας ο καθενας (ουτε καν για φορουμικο θεμα), ας κανει οτι θελει. εγω αυτο που θεωρησα σωστο, το εκανα.
> και εββαια θα προσπερνουσα αν ηταν ενα μελος με συμμετοχη, αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος εχει μπει για τρολαρισμα εδω μεσα και το αποδεικνυει με καθε ευκαιρια.


Αλήθεια χαίρομαι για το μνημόνιο γιατί είχαμε ένα καλό θέμα κάποτε και λέγαμε ανέκδοτα.Καιρός να ξανανοίξει 

Τι δεν καταλάβατε σε αυτά που έγραψα?Έγραψα ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το ''Εϊμαστε σε φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης'' όταν μας συμφέρει.Όταν όμως κάνουμε ένα θέμα ''υποστήριξης'' σε καφενείο τότε ΔΕΝ είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης?
Τόσο λάθος τα γράφω?

Μιλάω για τα θέματα που συχνά πυκνά βγαίναν εκτός τόπικ κι έπρεπε να κλείσουν.Όχι μόνο για σεβασμό στα μέλη που πάνω κάτω ξέρουμε ποιοι είναι,αλλά γι αυτούς που θα μπούνε πραγματικά να διαβάσουν για κάτι που τους απασχολεί και θα βλέπουν γελάκια και άκυρες αναλύσεις μακροοικονομίας.
Τέσπα.

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνουμε ντουβ. αυτο δεν καταλαβες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Πριν σκεφτούμε τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που κατά τη γνώμη μας χαλάνε το φόρουμ ας σκεφτούμε, εμείς τι έχουμε κάνει για να κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο υψηλό; Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δεν βοηθιέται από αυτό καλύτερα για εκείνον να αποχωρεί, είμαι υπέρ τέτοιων αποφάσεων, αντί να τριγυρνά εδώ μέσα και να λασπολογεί διαρκώς. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν είδα κανένα bullying απέναντι στον griswol στο θέμα που άνοιξε για να γίνει moderator, εκτός και αν bullying είναι να λες τεκμηριωμένα και με επιχειρήματα την άποψή σου για ένα θέμα που στην τελική αφορά το φόρουμ άρα όλους εμάς και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κάποιοι είχαν δικαίωμα να πουν ότι κάνει το συγκεκριμένο μέλος για μοντ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι απαγορευόταν να πουν ότι δεν κάνει. Στην τελική αν είναι φάουλ των δεύτερων ότι τοποθετήθηκαν ας μην το έκαναν ούτε οι πρώτοι. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να εκθέσω την άποψή μου για το θέμα γιατί προφανώς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν υφίσταται πλέον αφού το μέλος αποχώρησε. 
> 
> Συνεχίζω όμως να μην καταλαβαίνω, και για αυτό γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή, πώς κάποιος θεωρεί ότι έχει δικαίωμα να λέει τι θα γράφουν και τι δε θα γράφουν οι άλλοι όταν αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δηλαδή δεν αποτελεί επίθεση αλλά μια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη. Τελικά ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ θέλουμε; Στηρίζω την αυτορύθμιση και όχι τη λογοκρισία. Και αυτό σκοπεύω να γράψω στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Nikos D.


Διαφωνώ γιατί ο καθένας έχει μια άποψη, που όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και η σωστή. Κάποιοι το θεώρησαν bullying και κάποιοι όχι. Και ποιος έχει δίκιο? η δίκιο έχει ο διαχειριστής? Αν εγώ σου πω κάτι και εσύ θεωρήσεις ότι σε προσβάλλω ποιος θα έχει δίκιο? Υπάρχει ορισμός για το τι είναι προσβολή? Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι όλα αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και θα υπάρχουν και αδικίες τις οποίες άλλοι αντέχουν και άλλοι όχι. Και ο κάθε ένας εδώ μέσα, μαζί με τον διαχειριστή, αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά αυτό που θα πει ο άλλος , αν το πάρει ως αστείο , ως προσβολή κλπ

----------


## Macgyver

> Ρε ειμαι νινι ακομα τι να τα κανω αυτα? :P
> Οσον αφορα τους μοντ ουδεις τελειος αγαπητε... εμεις θελουμε εναν μοντ σε καθε τσεπη μας και φυσικα να πηγαινει με τα μετρα μας!
> Τι θα πει εφαγα 2 - 3 ποντους ?? Ε και??? Προσωπικα εχω φαει και μπαν και δεν ημουν καν σαν τον κροταλια παραπανω , και ποινες και οτι θες.. Ε ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ?? Ενα φορουμ ειναι παιδια ελεος.. Το να μιλας ομως για αδικη μεταχειριση οταν μονιμως τα κανεις ολα τουτανα εδω μεσα και σε αφηνουν υπο την αιγιδα της οποιας ασθενειας σου εε παει πολυ.
> Τελος παντων ολοι οι μοντς προσπαθουν για το καλυτερο , δεν θα πω οτι ο Αεον ειναι κακος επειδη στο παρελθον με μπαναρε , οπως λες εσυ τωρα για την μπετελ επειδη σου εδωσε ποντους. Αυτα ειναι νηπιαγωγειου..


Ναι , μωρε , χαζα ειναι , δεν καθοριζει τηβν ζωη μας , την πλακα μας κανουμε , χωρις να θιγουμε αλλα μελη , εγω αισθανομαι καπιοου ειδους δεσιμο , με τα παλια μελη , ας εχουμε τσακωθει ..............

----------


## melissa

> Διαφωνώ γιατί ο καθένας έχει μια άποψη, που όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και η σωστή. Κάποιοι το θεώρησαν bullying και κάποιοι όχι. Και ποιος έχει δίκιο? η δίκιο έχει ο διαχειριστής? Αν εγώ σου πω κάτι και εσύ θεωρήσεις ότι σε προσβάλλω ποιος θα έχει δίκιο? Υπάρχει ορισμός για το τι είναι προσβολή? Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι όλα αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και θα υπάρχουν και αδικίες τις οποίες άλλοι αντέχουν και άλλοι όχι. Και ο κάθε ένας εδώ μέσα, μαζί με τον διαχειριστή, αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά αυτό που θα πει ο άλλος , αν το πάρει ως αστείο , ως προσβολή κλπ


Εξέφρασα την άποψή μου πάνω στο θέμα, δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς. Σύμφωνα με τον δικό μου αξιακό κώδικα, προσβολή είναι ο άλλος να λέει κάτι ατεκμηρίωτο ή/και με μόνο στόχο να σε βλάψει. Για σένα τι είναι προσβολή; Και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβα ακριβώς σε ποιο σημείο διαφωνείς με αυτό που έγραψα. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις;

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ είχα αλλάξει ένα δημοτικό, στο δεύτερο συνέβη το γεγονός που περιέγραψα αλλά όπως είπα μόνο μια φορά...γυμνάσιο και λύκειο ξύλο δεν έπεφτε αλλά ειρωνεία ναι οπότε κι εκεί άλλαξα και στο δεύτερο ηρέμησα αλλά γενικά δεν τα θυμάμαι με χαρά τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια κι ας λέει η Βίσση ότι δεν τα αλλάζει με τίποτα... 
> 
> Καλά η δασκάλα σου απαράδεκτη, καταγγελία ήθελε και κακώς την άφησαν έτσι οι γονείς σου...


Θα το έκαναν αλλα ηταν συγγενεις μας.Ετσι το μονο που εκανε η μανα μου (εκτος την φασαρία και τα καντηλια που την στολησαν) ηταν να πει σε εκεινη απο το Θεο να το βρεις. Δεν τελειωσε η χρονιά και οταν η "δασκαλα" πηγαινε εκδρομουλα με αλλους 4, τρακαρε το αυτοκινητο και δεν επαθε κανεις ουτε γρατζουνια εκτος απο αυτήν που σκοτωθηκε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

η απαντηση μου σε ολους εσας που σχολιασατε ειναι η εξης:

1. διαβαστε το θεμαhttp://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...F%89-moderator 
2-3 σελιδες αρκουν δεν θα κουραστητε καθολου... αφου το κάνετε αυτο απαντηστε στις εξης ερωτησεις..

α) .. Δεχθηκε ο θεματοθετης ειρωνικη - μειωτικη-χλευαστικη - ακυρωτικη συμπεριφορα ?
αν η απαντηση σας ειναι ΝΑΙ προχωρήστε στην επομενη ερωτηση

β) έδωσε το δικαίωμα για να καλλιεργηθεί αυτου του ειδους η συμπεριφορα? αρνητικη αντιδραση επιθετικο υφος κτλ τκλ 
αν η απαντηση σας ειναι ΟΧΙ προχωρήστε στην επομενη ερωτηση

γ) σύμφωνα με την προσωπική σας συνειδηση, κατι τετοιο ειναι σωστο?
αν η απαντηση σας ειναι ΟΧΙ προχωρήστε στην επομενη ερωτηση

δ) συμφωνα με την προσωπική σας συνειδηση - ευαισθησία, οπως θελετε πειτε το, ειναι σωστο να παρατηρητε απραγοι μια τετοια συμπεριφορα εναντιον ενος ανθρωπου που εχει σοβαρα φυχικα προβλήματα- θεματα?

αν η απαντηση σας ειναι ΟΧΙ ...ξαναδιαβαστε το σχόλιο που ποσταρατε

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εξέφρασα την άποψή μου πάνω στο θέμα, δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς. Σύμφωνα με τον δικό μου αξιακό κώδικα, προσβολή είναι ο άλλος να λέει κάτι ατεκμηρίωτο ή/και με μόνο στόχο να σε βλάψει. Για σένα τι είναι προσβολή; Και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβα ακριβώς σε ποιο σημείο διαφωνείς με αυτό που έγραψα. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις;


Προσβολή για μένα είναι όταν θίγω κάποιον χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να τον βοηθήσω ή με σκοπό να τον βλάψω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με το πόσο τεκμηριωμένο είναι αυτό που λέει κάποιος. Δηλαδή αν εγώ σου πω ''είσαι χοντρή'' προσβολή δεν θα είναι? έχει σημασία αν είσαι ή όχι? Ούτε θεωρώ ότι ''την λέμε'' σε όποιον μας έρθει εφόσον μπορεί να μην θεωρηθεί προσβολή από την διαχείριση. Τα μέλη να ρίξουν τους τόνους για να μην κάνει και η διαχείριση τον κακό μπάτσο...Για το θέμα του griswol θα πω μόνο ότι αν τα θα θεώρησε όλα αυτά ως προσβολές και χλευασμό δίκιο θα έχει γιατί αυτός τα ένιωσε...

----------


## Macgyver

> . 
> *Ομως συνεχιζω να μην καταλαβαινω γιατι εδω μεσα πρεπει να βγαλουμε το αχτι μας ?* 
> Δηλαδη πχ αν αποδειξω εγω οτι εχω δικιο θα ξεπερασω τα ψυχολογικα μου ? θα γινω καλυτερος ανθρωπος ? θα φτιαξω την ζωη μου ? Αυταπατες ? Ψευδαισθησεις ? Πως να το ονομασω αυτο ? Που αποσκοπει και τι αποτελεσμα εχει ?
> Ναι μεν ειναι Φορουμ Υποστηριξης αλλά πολλοι ανθρωποι νομιζουν οτι η υποστηριξη ειναι να στα χωνουν να σε προκαλουν να σε κανουν να θυμωνεις για να παιρνεις μπρος.
> Τελικα το θεμα ειναι *αν τα μελη θα επεμβαινουμε* ή *αν υπαρχει διαχειριση ?* 
> Οποιος θελει μενει, οποιος θελει φευγει ! 
> Δεν εχω σκοπο να ανοιξω πυρα με κανεναν συγκεκριμενα, απλά μετα απο κανα μηνα ας πουμε οποιος διαβασει ολο το θεμα του γκρις θα το δει με αλλη οπτικη. Απο αλλου ξεκινησε αλλου κατεληξε εκει θα φανει καλυτερα με ποιο τροπο δινεται η υποστηριξη κι εάν δινεται.


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με την τοποθετηση σου , CC , οντως υπαρχουμν μελη , που βγαζουν το αχτι τους εδω μεσα , και πρεπει ναχεις ειτε γερα νευρα , ειτε νασαι αρκετα αναισθητος , για να διαχειριστεις τις επιθεσεις που θα δεχθεις ........... δεν ειναι θεμα διαχειρησης να συμπεριφερομεθα κοσμια , ειναι θεμα παιδειας και χαρακτηρος , αλλοιμονο αν ως ενηλικοι χρειαζομαστε μπαμπουλα για να συμμαζευομαστε σε μια απλη συζητηση ........................σωστα επισημαινεις οτι υπαρχουν πολλα νεα παιδια , που χρηζουν συμπαραστασης , διοτι δεν ειναι εις θεση να διαχειριστουν μια αποτομη συμπεριφορα ..........εγω ειμαι ενηλιξ , εχω περασει πολλα στην ζωη μου , και δεν επηρρεαζομαι απο δυσμενη σχολια που γινονται απο συγκεκριμενα μελη ις βαρος μου , με αφηνουν παντελως αδιαφορα , ξερω ποιος ειμαι , τι αξιζω , και αν αξιζω ...............τα νεα παιδια ομως , ειναι εις αναζητηση της ταυτοτητας τους , οπως ημουν κι εγω στα 20 .............ο γκρισγουολ , για μενα εκανε για διαχειριστης , 30 χρονων παιδι , κι εξυπνος ειναι , δλδ η μπετελ ειναι καλυτερη ? οχι φυσικα , και ο γκρις , δεν δεχθηκε καταλληλη υποστηριξη , απο μελη , πλην εμου , και καναδυο αλλων ....................

Εγω δεν περιμενω , ουτε περιμενα ποτε βοηθεια απο το φορουμ , διοτι αν θελεις να γινει βουκινο το προβλημα σου , το μονο που χρειαζεται να κανεις , ειναι να το δημοσιοποιησεις στο φορουμ ......................ειμαι εδω , για κουβεντουλα , και για να βοηθησω καναν χριστιανο ............

----------


## Aeon

> Θα πάρω θέση γιατί τα πταίσματα δημιουργούν ιστορίες χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία.
> Ήρθε ο Ντουβρουτζά με τις ιστορίες.Ίσως αυτές εκνευρίζουν κάποιους,ίσως όμως κάποιους τους κάνουν να κατανοούν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.Ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του να εκφράζεται κι αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να το αφαιρέσει από κάποιον.Αν θέλει απαντά,αν πάλι δεν θέλει προσπερνά.
> 
> Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής.
> Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου κάηκε μια ασφάλεια στο σπίτι,του πίνακα συγκεκριμένα,νομίζω γνωρίζετε για ποιες λέω.Επειδή είναι παλιές οι οικοδομές,αυτά γίνονται συχνά πυκνά.Έτσι κοιτούσαμε να μην ξεμένουμε ποτέ.Μια μέρα λοιπόν,όταν ήταν έξω η κοπέλα μου,σε ένα πασίγνωστο πολυκατάστημα (ονόματα δεν λέμε,δεν χρειάζεται) με πέρνει τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει τι ασφάλειες είναι ώστε να αγοράσει τις ίδιες.Της λέω ακριβώς ότι έγραφε το παλιό κουτί.Αγοράζει μερικές ασφάλειες κι όλα καλά.Ήρθε η στιγμή που κάηκε η ασφάλεια και πάω στον πίνακα να την αλλάξω.Έλα που δεν μπαίνει.Προσπάθησα από εδώ,από εκεί,δεν έμπαινε για λίγο.Ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη από όσο έπρεπε.Μέσα στα νεύρα εγώ για τις λάθος ασφάλειες,μέσα στα νεύρα εκείνη γιατί της είπα εγώ λάθος ασφάλειες.Τελικά μείναμε ένα βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα,τσακωμένοι,ρίχνοντας ευθύνες ο ένας στον άλλο.Το επόμενο πρωί πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά εδώ στη γειτονιά.Του πηγαίνω κι αυτές τις ασφάλειες,τις δοκιμάζει κι αυτός εκεί και με ρωτάει από που της πήρα.Του λέω από το τάδε.Μου λέει αυτές οι ασφάλειες είναι κινέζικες και είναι ελλατωματικές.Οπότε ούτε εγώ είπα λάθος νούμερα αλλά ούτε και η κοπέλα αγόρασε λάθος ασφάλειες.Το πρόβλημα το είχαν οι ασφάλειες γι αυτό μόλις γύρισα σπίτι της είπα ότι οι ασφάλειες είναι σαν τους καυγάδες μας,η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση.
> 
> Με αυτή την ιστορία θέλω να σας πω ότι για ένα απλό θέμα,ειπώνονται πράγματα που δεν πρέπει.Μεγαλοποιούμε καταστάσεις,θυμώνουμε,μαλώ νουμε,ρίχνουμε ευθύνες και φτου κι απ'την αρχή.Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παιδιά.Εδώ μέσα είμαστε μια παρέα.Κάπου πρέπει να πατήσουμε κι ένα φρένο σαν χαρακτήρες.Δεν γυρνάει ο κόσμος γύρω από εμάς κι δεν έχουμε πάντα δίκιο.Κάπου κάνουμε κι εμείς λάθος.
> 
> Ρεά γίνεσαι άδικη με αρκετά πράγματα που λες πχ.Το φόρουμ ανήκει στα μέλη του.Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ''ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο''.Δεν είναι έτσι όμως και το ξέρεις.
> ...


Αν είχε like το φόρουμ, θα έδινα χίλια like.

----------


## Aeon

> Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Πριν σκεφτούμε τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που κατά τη γνώμη μας χαλάνε το φόρουμ ας σκεφτούμε, εμείς τι έχουμε κάνει για να κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο υψηλό; Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι δεν βοηθιέται από αυτό καλύτερα για εκείνον να αποχωρεί, είμαι υπέρ τέτοιων αποφάσεων, αντί να τριγυρνά εδώ μέσα και να λασπολογεί διαρκώς. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν είδα κανένα bullying απέναντι στον griswol στο θέμα που άνοιξε για να γίνει moderator, εκτός και αν bullying είναι να λες τεκμηριωμένα και με επιχειρήματα την άποψή σου για ένα θέμα που στην τελική αφορά το φόρουμ άρα όλους εμάς και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κάποιοι είχαν δικαίωμα να πουν ότι κάνει το συγκεκριμένο μέλος για μοντ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι απαγορευόταν να πουν ότι δεν κάνει. Στην τελική αν είναι φάουλ των δεύτερων ότι τοποθετήθηκαν ας μην το έκαναν ούτε οι πρώτοι. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να εκθέσω την άποψή μου για το θέμα γιατί προφανώς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν υφίσταται πλέον αφού το μέλος αποχώρησε. 
> 
> Συνεχίζω όμως να μην καταλαβαίνω, και για αυτό γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή, πώς κάποιος θεωρεί ότι έχει δικαίωμα να λέει τι θα γράφουν και τι δε θα γράφουν οι άλλοι όταν αυτό είναι σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δηλαδή δεν αποτελεί επίθεση αλλά μια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη. Τελικά ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ θέλουμε; Στηρίζω την αυτορύθμιση και όχι τη λογοκρισία. Και αυτό σκοπεύω να γράψω στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Nikos D.


1000 like!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ντουβ . ειμαι απο μικρο παιδακι στο εμποριο...φυσικα και ο πελατης εχει πάντα δικιο!!...
αν το θεσεις ολο αυτο στο υφος και στις παραμέτρους ενος φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης .. και το προσαρμοσεις σωστα...πολλες παρατυπίες και παραβατικες συμπεριφορες θα ειχαν αποφευχθει.

οι κακεντρεχεις θα με κατηγορησουν οτι ζηταω καποιου ειδους νταντεμα... αναμεσα στο νταντεμα και την αδιαφορια ομως υπάρχει ενας ολοοοοοκληρος κοσμος με κανονες και εκπολιτισμενες συμπεριφορες που δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το δει κανεις...απλα θετικη διαθεση θελει...

σεβαστη η αποψη σου για μενα και δικαιωμα σου.. διαφωνω και οι λογοι ειναι απλοι και τους εχω παραθεσει λιγο πιο πάνω

1000 λαικ απο διαχειρηστη κ 1 dislike απο εμενα

----------


## Macgyver

Προτιμω την ουδετερη σταση ......................... στην Ελβετια μεγαλωσα , εχω μαθει τα πλεονεκτηματα της ουδετεροτητας , και πραματικα ειναι πολλα .............................αλλα οι Ελβετοι , στην χωρα τους , ειναι οχι μπαμπουλες , κατι χειροτερο , δλδ εχει καταληξει μια αστυνομοκρατουμενη χωρα , οπως το λεω , αλλα , αυτο θα ηθελα να εφαρμοστει και στο φορουμ , εχουν το εξης συστημα , ο πατερας μου ειχε γραφειο εκει , 10 χρονια μειναμε , εγω πηγαινα δημοτικο εκει , δεν σου καναν ελεγχο συχνα , αλλα , αν σου καναν , και σε βρισκαν καπου σκαρτο , καπου , οιδηποτε , δεν ηταν σαν εδω , παρε ενα προστιμακι κι νασαι καλο παιδι την αλλη φορα , ΕΙΧΕΣ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ , δεν υπηρχες γι αυτους , καλυτερα να τα μαζευες και ναφευγες ............................ οποτε επιθυμω το ιδιο για το φορουμ , υβρεις , προσβολες , ειρωνειες , να τιμωρουνται με μονιμο αποκλεισμο , αφου θελουμε εν φορουμ-Ελβετια , αυτο δεν θελουμε ? σε πιασαν στην Ελβετια να πηγαινεις σε ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ δρομο , ΕΥΘΕΙΑ , με 230 χλμ ?, ( κυκλοφορουν πολλες φερραρι εκει , οπως και οι δρομοι τους ειναι αψογοι ) , φυλακη για 3 μηνες , μη εξαγορασιμη , και μετα , ψυχολογικο evaluation αν στεκεις καλα !! ενταξει , ειναι ψυχοπαθεις οι ανθρωποι , αλλα κι αυτοι το ιδιο λενε για μας !!!

----------


## melissa

> Προσβολή για μένα είναι όταν θίγω κάποιον χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να τον βοηθήσω ή με σκοπό να τον βλάψω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με το πόσο τεκμηριωμένο είναι αυτό που λέει κάποιος. Δηλαδή αν εγώ σου πω ''είσαι χοντρή'' προσβολή δεν θα είναι? έχει σημασία αν είσαι ή όχι? Ούτε θεωρώ ότι ''την λέμε'' σε όποιον μας έρθει εφόσον μπορεί να μην θεωρηθεί προσβολή από την διαχείριση. Τα μέλη να ρίξουν τους τόνους για να μην κάνει και η διαχείριση τον κακό μπάτσο...Για το θέμα του griswol θα πω μόνο ότι αν τα θα θεώρησε όλα αυτά ως προσβολές και χλευασμό δίκιο θα έχει γιατί αυτός τα ένιωσε...


Θα σου απαντήσω με μια ιστορία. Ήταν Β' δημοτικού και η κυρία Μαρία η δασκάλα μας ήθελε να μας διδάξει πώς γίνονται οι εκλογές. Διάλεξε ένα αγόρι και ένα κορίτσι από την τάξη να βγάλουν λόγο και οι υπόλοιποι με βάση αυτόν έπρεπε να ψηφίσουμε ποιον θέλουμε πρόεδρο. Η συμμαθήτριά μου που ήταν και η καλύτερή μου φίλη είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε σαν πρόεδρος πολυκατοικίες, ο συμμαθητής μου είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε πολυκατοικίες και παιχνίδια. Όταν ήρθε η ώρα της απόφασης έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στο να στηρίξω τον πολύ κακό προεκλογικό λόγο της φίλη μου απλά γιατί ήταν φίλη μου, ή αντικειμενικά να πω ότι ο λόγος του συμμαθητή μου ήταν καλύτερος και άξιζε να πάρει την ψήφο μου. Στην ηλικία των 7 ετών ψήφισα με βάση το τι άκουσα και όχι με βάση ποιος ήταν φίλος μου, φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα στα γεράματα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω στο πώς βλέπω τον κόσμο.

Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα. Κάποιος άνθρωπος που δεν έχει αυτά που χρειάζονται για έναν μοντ λέει ότι θέλει να γίνει. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επειδή τον συμπαθούν και επειδή θεωρούν ότι είναι ευαίσθητος του λένε μπράβο και ότι συμφωνούν ενώ έχουν ξεκάθαρα δείγματα ότι αυτό το άτομο δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει την ψυχραιμία του και να παραμείνει αντικειμενικό. Δηλαδή του λένε αυτό που θέλει να ακούσει για να μη στεναχωρηθεί και για να πάρει την στήριξη που θεωρούν ότι είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεται. Κάποιοι άλλοι βγαίνουν και του λένε την άποψή τους ότι δεν κάνει για διαχειριστής γιατί δεν έχει ψυχραιμία. Για μένα μεγαλύτερη κοροιδία είναι η άνευ όρων στήριξη παρά η ειλικρινής και τεκμηριωμένη θέση πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα με το χοντρή ας απαντήσω με ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Βγαίνω εγώ με ύψος 1.60 και 80 κιλά και λέω ότι θέλω να γίνω μοντέλο και ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας αλλά έχω και κατάθλιψη που δεν έχω καταφέρει όλον αυτό τον καιρό να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα και η ψυχολογία μου είναι πεσμένη. Βγαίνουν 10 άτομα και λένε να μην στεναχωριέμαι, να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια κάνοντας περισσότερες αιτήσεις και θετική διάθεση κλπ. Και βγαίνει ένας και λέει: "Ρε melissa, καλά κάνεις και θέλεις να γίνεις μοντέλο αλλά αφού μας λες ότι κάθε βράδυ συνεχίζεις και τρως 10 πιτόγυρα δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρεις εκτός και αν αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά. Το βάρος σου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μεγάλο σε σχέση με το ύψος σου/είσαι χοντρή/whatever". Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη σου είναι προσβολή ή η αλήθεια; Και ο λόγος που μου είπε αυτός ο ένας αυτό το πράγμα, πιστεύεις ήταν για να με προσβάλλει ή για να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα σου απαντήσω με μια ιστορία. Ήταν Β' δημοτικού και η κυρία Μαρία η δασκάλα μας ήθελε να μας διδάξει πώς γίνονται οι εκλογές. Διάλεξε ένα αγόρι και ένα κορίτσι από την τάξη να βγάλουν λόγο και οι υπόλοιποι με βάση αυτόν έπρεπε να ψηφίσουμε ποιον θέλουμε πρόεδρο. Η συμμαθήτριά μου που ήταν και η καλύτερή μου φίλη είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε σαν πρόεδρος πολυκατοικίες, ο συμμαθητής μου είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε πολυκατοικίες και παιχνίδια. Όταν ήρθε η ώρα της απόφασης έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στο να στηρίξω τον πολύ κακό προεκλογικό λόγο της φίλη μου απλά γιατί ήταν φίλη μου, ή αντικειμενικά να πω ότι ο λόγος του συμμαθητή μου ήταν καλύτερος και άξιζε να πάρει την ψήφο μου. Στην ηλικία των 7 ετών ψήφισα με βάση το τι άκουσα και όχι με βάση ποιος ήταν φίλος μου, φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα στα γεράματα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω στο πώς βλέπω τον κόσμο.
> 
> Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα. Κάποιος άνθρωπος που δεν έχει αυτά που χρειάζονται για έναν μοντ λέει ότι θέλει να γίνει. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επειδή τον συμπαθούν και επειδή θεωρούν ότι είναι ευαίσθητος του λένε μπράβο και ότι συμφωνούν ενώ έχουν ξεκάθαρα δείγματα ότι αυτό το άτομο δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει την ψυχραιμία του και να παραμείνει αντικειμενικό. Δηλαδή του λένε αυτό που θέλει να ακούσει για να μη στεναχωρηθεί και για να πάρει την στήριξη που θεωρούν ότι είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεται. Κάποιοι άλλοι βγαίνουν και του λένε την άποψή τους ότι δεν κάνει για διαχειριστής γιατί δεν έχει ψυχραιμία. Για μένα μεγαλύτερη κοροιδία είναι η άνευ όρων στήριξη παρά η ειλικρινής και τεκμηριωμένη θέση πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα.
> 
> Όσο για το παράδειγμα με το χοντρή ας απαντήσω με ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Βγαίνω εγώ με ύψος 1.60 και 80 κιλά και λέω ότι θέλω να γίνω μοντέλο και ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας αλλά έχω και κατάθλιψη που δεν έχω καταφέρει όλον αυτό τον καιρό να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα και η ψυχολογία μου είναι πεσμένη. Βγαίνουν 10 άτομα και λένε να μην στεναχωριέμαι, να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια κάνοντας περισσότερες αιτήσεις και θετική διάθεση κλπ. Και βγαίνει ένας και λέει: "Ρε melissa, καλά κάνεις και θέλεις να γίνεις μοντέλο αλλά αφού μας λες ότι κάθε βράδυ συνεχίζεις και τρως 10 πιτόγυρα δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρεις εκτός και αν αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά. Το βάρος σου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μεγάλο σε σχέση με το ύψος σου/είσαι χοντρή/whatever". Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη σου είναι προσβολή ή η αλήθεια; Και ο λόγος που μου είπε αυτός ο ένας αυτό το πράγμα, πιστεύεις ήταν για να με προσβάλλει ή για να με βοηθήσει;


Απλά το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που τα λες.Δεν σου είπε κάποιος να χαϊδέψεις αυτιά,αλλά ούτε και να γράφεις τόσο χοντροκομμένα.Και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως θα το πάρει ο άλλος,και κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να σου τύχει.
By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη...

----------


## mnimonio is back

> By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> 


Γιατί τι είπα και επικαλείσαι τα θεία?

----------


## mnimonio is back

> *Απλά το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που τα λες.Δεν σου είπε κάποιος να χαϊδέψεις αυτιά,αλλά ούτε και να γράφεις τόσο χοντροκομμένα.Και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως θα το πάρει ο άλλος,και κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να σου τύχει.*
> *By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη..*.


Ποιος τρολλαρει εδω μεσα τελικα...

----------


## mnimonio is back

Σαν τον Θεοχαρη θα παω...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποιος τρολλαρει εδω μεσα τελικα...


Πάλι εγώ θα βγώ ο κακός.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Πάλι εγώ θα βγώ ο κακός.


Οχι οχι συμφορουμιτη εγω ειμαι ο τραμπουκος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι οχι συμφορουμιτη εγω ειμαι ο τραμπουκος.


Γιατί δεσποινίς?
Και τι είπα πριν και ταράχτηκες?

----------


## Macgyver

> Απλά το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που τα λες.Δεν σου είπε κάποιος να χαϊδέψεις αυτιά,αλλά ούτε και να γράφεις τόσο χοντροκομμένα.Και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως θα το πάρει ο άλλος,και κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να σου τύχει.
> By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη...


Μια ερωτηση εκανε το παιδι , κακο ειναι ? εγω εκανα ολοκληρη σχεση με κοπελα απο το φορουμ , 5 μηνες , και παραμενουμε φιλοι , τι εχει λιγοτερο ο Γουαι απο μενα ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Οχι οχι συμφορουμιτη εγω ειμαι ο τραμπουκος.



mnimonio , τον παρενοχλεις τον Γουαι , αστον βρε ησυχο .........δεν σε ειπε τραμπουκο ........

----------


## mnimonio is back

> mnimonio , τον παρενοχλεις τον Γουαι , αστον βρε ησυχο .........δεν σε ειπε τραμπουκο ........


Εσυ σταματα να ψωνιζεις απο τα lidl..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> mnimonio , τον παρενοχλεις τον Γουαι , αστον βρε ησυχο .........δεν σε ειπε τραμπουκο ........


Δεν με παρενοχλεί καθόλου.
Απλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έμεινε έκπληκτη με ότι έγραψα για την μέλισσα πριν.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Απλά το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που τα λες.Δεν σου είπε κάποιος να χαϊδέψεις αυτιά,αλλά ούτε και να γράφεις τόσο χοντροκομμένα.Και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως θα το πάρει ο άλλος,και κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να σου τύχει.
> By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη...


Τιποτα σορρυ παρεξηγησα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τιποτα σορρυ παρεξηγησα..


Λοιπόν,ας το ξαναπάρουμε από την αρχή:Με βάση όσα μου έγραφε η μέλισσα,νόμιζα ότι μιλούσε μια όμορφη γυναίκα που ουδεμία σχέση θα είχε με αυτές τις αναλογίες.....

----------


## κύριος

> Λοιπόν,ας το ξαναπάρουμε από την αρχή:Με βάση όσα μου έγραφε η μέλισσα,νόμιζα ότι μιλούσε μια όμορφη γυναίκα που ουδεμία σχέση θα είχε με αυτές τις αναλογίες.....


xaxaxaxaxaxaxa θα με πεθανετε στο γελοιο σημερα ολοι σας!!!και που κολλαει αυτα που λεει καποιος με το πως ειναι σε εμφανιση?..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> xaxaxaxaxaxaxa θα με πεθανετε στο γελοιο σημερα ολοι σας!!!και που κολλαει αυτα που λεει καποιος με το πως ειναι σε εμφανιση?..


Για την δική μου κουβέντα μαζί της λέω.....

----------


## mindcrime

> Μια ερωτηση εκανε το παιδι , κακο ειναι ? εγω εκανα ολοκληρη σχεση με κοπελα απο το φορουμ , 5 μηνες , και παραμενουμε φιλοι , τι εχει λιγοτερο ο Γουαι απο μενα ?


Eκείνη το ξέρει; Συγγνώμη που σε πειράζω γιατί δεν έχω το δικαίωμα, αλλά είμαι λίγο πειραχτήρι γενικά στη ζωή μου!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Θα σου απαντήσω με μια ιστορία. Ήταν Β' δημοτικού και η κυρία Μαρία η δασκάλα μας ήθελε να μας διδάξει πώς γίνονται οι εκλογές. Διάλεξε ένα αγόρι και ένα κορίτσι από την τάξη να βγάλουν λόγο και οι υπόλοιποι με βάση αυτόν έπρεπε να ψηφίσουμε ποιον θέλουμε πρόεδρο. Η συμμαθήτριά μου που ήταν και η καλύτερή μου φίλη είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε σαν πρόεδρος πολυκατοικίες, ο συμμαθητής μου είπε ότι θα έφτιαχνε πολυκατοικίες και παιχνίδια. Όταν ήρθε η ώρα της απόφασης έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στο να στηρίξω τον πολύ κακό προεκλογικό λόγο της φίλη μου απλά γιατί ήταν φίλη μου, ή αντικειμενικά να πω ότι ο λόγος του συμμαθητή μου ήταν καλύτερος και άξιζε να πάρει την ψήφο μου. Στην ηλικία των 7 ετών ψήφισα με βάση το τι άκουσα και όχι με βάση ποιος ήταν φίλος μου, φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα στα γεράματα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω στο πώς βλέπω τον κόσμο.
> 
> Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα. Κάποιος άνθρωπος που δεν έχει αυτά που χρειάζονται για έναν μοντ λέει ότι θέλει να γίνει. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επειδή τον συμπαθούν και επειδή θεωρούν ότι είναι ευαίσθητος του λένε μπράβο και ότι συμφωνούν ενώ έχουν ξεκάθαρα δείγματα ότι αυτό το άτομο δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει την ψυχραιμία του και να παραμείνει αντικειμενικό. Δηλαδή του λένε αυτό που θέλει να ακούσει για να μη στεναχωρηθεί και για να πάρει την στήριξη που θεωρούν ότι είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεται. Κάποιοι άλλοι βγαίνουν και του λένε την άποψή τους ότι δεν κάνει για διαχειριστής γιατί δεν έχει ψυχραιμία. Για μένα μεγαλύτερη κοροιδία είναι η άνευ όρων στήριξη παρά η ειλικρινής και τεκμηριωμένη θέση πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα.
> 
> Όσο για το παράδειγμα με το χοντρή ας απαντήσω με ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Βγαίνω εγώ με ύψος 1.60 και 80 κιλά και λέω ότι θέλω να γίνω μοντέλο και ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας αλλά έχω και κατάθλιψη που δεν έχω καταφέρει όλον αυτό τον καιρό να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα και η ψυχολογία μου είναι πεσμένη. Βγαίνουν 10 άτομα και λένε να μην στεναχωριέμαι, να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια κάνοντας περισσότερες αιτήσεις και θετική διάθεση κλπ. Και βγαίνει ένας και λέει: "Ρε melissa, καλά κάνεις και θέλεις να γίνεις μοντέλο αλλά αφού μας λες ότι κάθε βράδυ συνεχίζεις και τρως 10 πιτόγυρα δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρεις εκτός και αν αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά. Το βάρος σου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μεγάλο σε σχέση με το ύψος σου/είσαι χοντρή/whatever". Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη σου είναι προσβολή ή η αλήθεια; Και ο λόγος που μου είπε αυτός ο ένας αυτό το πράγμα, πιστεύεις ήταν για να με προσβάλλει ή για να με βοηθήσει;


Περίμενε δεν είπα αυτό, όχι αυτό δεν είναι προσβολή...Αντί για το ''είσαι χοντρή'' που δεν βοηθάει και πουθενά θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε το '' είσαι γεματούλα, γιατί δεν κάνεις μια δίαιτα?'' Για το θέμα του παιδιού υπήρχε γενικά το κλίμα του ''άντε βρε που θες να γίνεις και μοντ'' ή αντίστοιχα '' άντε ρε χοντρέ που θες να γίνεις και μοντέλο'' Αυτό είδα εγώ...και κανένας δεν του είπε ότι κάνει για μοντ, απλά τον ενθάρρυναν....άλλοι πάλι ήταν σίγουροι ότι δεν κάνει... κανένας δεν ξέρει στην τελική ποιος κάνει για μοντ ... απόψεις είναι αυτά και τεκμηριωμένες να είναι ,παραμένουν απόψεις. Η απόδειξη για το αν έκανε ή όχι θα ερχόταν με το να γίνει μοντ. Δεν κρίνει κανείς τις απόψεις των άλλων αλλά να προσέχουμε πως γράφουμε κάτι, γιατί είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων...Μπορεί να πω ένα αστείο καλοπροαίρετο και εσύ να θιχτείς. Τι να κάνει και η διαχείριση? Ας μην πω το αστείο λοιπόν....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Μια ερωτηση εκανε το παιδι , κακο ειναι ? εγω εκανα ολοκληρη σχεση με κοπελα απο το φορουμ , 5 μηνες , και παραμενουμε φιλοι , τι εχει λιγοτερο ο Γουαι απο μενα ?


Eίναι όμορφη; Τώρα ρε macgyver εδώ που τα λέμε κανείς μας εδώ μέσα δεν έχει τα δικά σου πλεονεκτήματα.Εσύ καταρχήν είσαι 54 χρονών και έχεις φάει την ζωή με το κουτάλι.Επίσης είσαι πολύ κοινωνικός με αυτοπεποίθηση στο θεό και παραπέρα.Εχεις σπιταρώνα 180τμ και αμάξι bmw που πιάνει 300χλμ/ωρα.Ε δεν είμαστε όλοι σαν και εσένα ρε φίλε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Eκείνη το ξέρει; Συγγνώμη που σε πειράζω γιατί δεν έχω το δικαίωμα, αλλά είμαι λίγο πειραχτήρι γενικά στη ζωή μου!


Να αυτό λέω εγώ καλοπροαίρετο, γιατί αν ο Μacgyver δεν ξέρει το χιούμορ σου θα μπορούσε να θιχτεί....

----------


## melissa

> Περίμενε δεν είπα αυτό, όχι αυτό δεν είναι προσβολή...Αντί για το ''είσαι χοντρή'' που δεν βοηθάει και πουθενά θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε το '' είσαι γεματούλα, γιατί δεν κάνεις μια δίαιτα?'' Για το θέμα του παιδιού υπήρχε γενικά το κλίμα του ''άντε βρε που θες να γίνεις και μοντ'' ή αντίστοιχα '' άντε ρε χοντρέ που θες να γίνεις και μοντέλο'' Αυτό είδα εγώ...και κανένας δεν του είπε ότι κάνει για μοντ, απλά τον ενθάρρυναν....άλλοι πάλι ήταν σίγουροι ότι δεν κάνει... κανένας δεν ξέρει στην τελική ποιος κάνει για μοντ ... απόψεις είναι αυτά και τεκμηριωμένες να είναι ,παραμένουν απόψεις. Η απόδειξη για το αν έκανε ή όχι θα ερχόταν με το να γίνει μοντ. Δεν κρίνει κανείς τις απόψεις των άλλων αλλά να προσέχουμε πως γράφουμε κάτι, γιατί είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων...Μπορεί να πω ένα αστείο καλοπροαίρετο και εσύ να θιχτείς. Τι να κάνει και η διαχείριση? Ας μην πω το αστείο λοιπόν....


Δεν είμαι ενάντια στην λογική να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα και από την αρχή αυτό που τόνισα και στα δύο σχετικά θέματα είναι ότι το φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς και όχι η διαχείριση. Εμείς πρέπει να προσέχουμε και όχι να περιμένουμε την δασκάλα μοντ ή όπως είπες εσύ τον κακό μπάτσο μοντ. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως είμαι κάθετα ενάντια στη λογική να μην μπορούμε κόσμια να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας για ένα θέμα με αφετηρία τους συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς. Είμαστε ενήλικοι μεταξύ ενηλίκων και πρέπει κάποτε να μάθουμε να δεχόμαστε την κριτική. Αν κάποιοι δεν το έμαθαν εκεί έξω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ας το μάθουν εδώ μέσα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

Επίσης όπως εσύ εξέλαβες τις θέσεις των ατόμων που τεκμηριωμένα στήριξαν την άποψή τους ότι το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν κάνει για αυτή τη θέση ως προσβολή, έτσι κι εγώ εξέλαβα όλες αυτές τις θετικές ψήφους σαν ένδειξη ότι όλα αυτά τα άτομα ήθελαν να γίνει ο griswol μοντ. Δεν του είπαν απλά κάνε την προσπάθειά σου, ατεκμηρίωτα και γιατί τον συμπαθούσαν και μόνο του είπαν ότι του δίνουν θετική ψήφο δηλαδή ήθελαν να πάρει αυτή τη θέση. Αυτό είδα εγώ. Και ναι εννοείται πως όλοι την άποψή τους λέγανε, δεν διαφώνησε κανείς, ούτε τα ίδια τα άτομα. Είπαν ότι απλά εκφράζουν την άποψή τους για το θέμα και ότι την τελική απόφαση την έχει η διαχείριση. 

Αλλά το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι; Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν ήθελε απλά να κάνει αίτηση αθόρυβα και ήσυχα για αυτή τη θέση. Ήθελε να δημιουργήσει όλο αυτό το τζέρτζελο γύρω από την ιδέα του να γίνει μοντ. Έλεγε και ξανάλεγε στηρίξτε με σε αυτή την απόφαση, λες και τα μέλη θα αποφάσιζαν αν θα γίνει ή όχι. Από τη στιγμή όμως που ζητάς τη γνώμη των μελών πρέπει να περιμένεις να ακούσεις όλες τις απόψεις. Αλλιώς πήγαινε ωραία και καλά και στείλε ένα μήνυμα στη διαχείριση και διευθέτησέ το χωρίς να κάνεις ντόρο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Να αυτό λέω εγώ καλοπροαίρετο, γιατί αν ο Μacgyver δεν ξέρει το χιούμορ σου θα μπορούσε να θιχτεί....


Oχι , βρε , καταλαβαινω το καλοπροαιρετο χιουμορ , αλλοιμονο μην θιχτω ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## melissa

> By the way,είσαι όντως 1,60 και 80 κιλά?Εγώ σε έκανα για πολύ όμορφη...


Έλεος.............

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έλεος.............


Γιατί ρε κοπελιά με αποπαίρνεις?
Δεν σε έβρισα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Eίναι όμορφη; Τώρα ρε macgyver εδώ που τα λέμε κανείς μας εδώ μέσα δεν έχει τα δικά σου πλεονεκτήματα.Εσύ καταρχήν είσαι 54 χρονών και έχεις φάει την ζωή με το κουτάλι.Επίσης είσαι πολύ κοινωνικός με αυτοπεποίθηση στο θεό και παραπέρα.Εχεις σπιταρώνα 180τμ και αμάξι bmw που πιάνει 300χλμ/ωρα.Ε δεν είμαστε όλοι σαν και εσένα ρε φίλε.


Ομορφη ? εξυπνη πολυ , και ανω των 20 ετων νεωτερη μου , καλη ειναι παντως , αλλωστε διατηρουμε μια φιλικη σχεση , δεν εχω τσακωθει ποτε με πρωην ...........το 54 , admoforall , δεν θα τολεγα πλεονεκτημα ..............το αυτοκινητο μου , ειναι ενα Μ3 bmw , τιποτα flashy , απλα εχω και ειχα ενα παθος με τα γρηγορα αμαξια , η φιγουρα δεν μαρεσει , δεν θαγοραζα ποτε μια πορσε πχ . , δεν θελω ναμαι ' αυτος με την πορσε ' ..................... την ζωη με το κουταλι , μαλλον ο πατερας μου την εχει φαει , μιας και , οντας αυτοδημιουργητος , στα 25 του , πηγε στο τρομερο για τοτε Καμερουν , αφραγκος , να βρει την τυχη του , εγω λιγοπολυ , βρηκα χρηματα , απλως τα αξιοποιησα .........αυτοπεποιθηση οντως εχω , αλλα οχι οση φανταζεσαι ..................... παντως , εδω , στο φορουμ , ειμαι ο Μακ , που εχει καταθλιψη , δεν το παιζω τιποτα , αλλα μεσα σε 7.000 ποστ , ολο και κατι θα πεις για σενα , προσπαθω να κρατω χαμηλους τονους , διοτι τετοιες εποχες , και οχι μονο , προκαλεις φθονο , και γι αυτο εχω δεχτει απειρες επιθεσεις απο συγκεκριμενα μελη , δεν ειναι αποδεκτο να λες οτι καθεσαι , και ο αλλος να σκιζεται ειτε για φραγκοδιφραγκα , ειτε ναχει μια θλιβερη ζωη , οχι λογω οικονομικων , και να παρουσιαζει μια υπεροχη ζωη , εντελως ψευδη , εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα ποτε οτι εχω μια υπεροχη συντροφο , διοτι δεν εχω , ουτε εχω υπεροχη ζωη , απλως οικονομικα ανετη ............................

----------


## pavlina

> Δεν είμαι ενάντια στην λογική να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα και από την αρχή αυτό που τόνισα και στα δύο σχετικά θέματα είναι ότι το φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς και όχι η διαχείριση. Εμείς πρέπει να προσέχουμε και όχι να περιμένουμε την δασκάλα μοντ ή όπως είπες εσύ τον κακό μπάτσο μοντ. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως είμαι κάθετα ενάντια στη λογική να μην μπορούμε κόσμια να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας για ένα θέμα με αφετηρία τους συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς. Είμαστε ενήλικοι μεταξύ ενηλίκων και πρέπει κάποτε να μάθουμε να δεχόμαστε την κριτική. Αν κάποιοι δεν το έμαθαν εκεί έξω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ας το μάθουν εδώ μέσα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.
> 
> Επίσης όπως εσύ εξέλαβες τις θέσεις των ατόμων που τεκμηριωμένα στήριξαν την άποψή τους ότι το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν κάνει για αυτή τη θέση ως προσβολή, έτσι κι εγώ εξέλαβα όλες αυτές τις θετικές ψήφους σαν ένδειξη ότι όλα αυτά τα άτομα ήθελαν να γίνει ο griswol μοντ. Δεν του είπαν απλά κάνε την προσπάθειά σου, ατεκμηρίωτα και γιατί τον συμπαθούσαν και μόνο του είπαν ότι του δίνουν θετική ψήφο δηλαδή ήθελαν να πάρει αυτή τη θέση. Αυτό είδα εγώ. Και ναι εννοείται πως όλοι την άποψή τους λέγανε, δεν διαφώνησε κανείς, ούτε τα ίδια τα άτομα. Είπαν ότι απλά εκφράζουν την άποψή τους για το θέμα και ότι την τελική απόφαση την έχει η διαχείριση. 
> 
> Αλλά το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι; Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν ήθελε απλά να κάνει αίτηση αθόρυβα και ήσυχα για αυτή τη θέση. Ήθελε να δημιουργήσει όλο αυτό το τζέρτζελο γύρω από την ιδέα του να γίνει μοντ. Έλεγε και ξανάλεγε στηρίξτε με σε αυτή την απόφαση, λες και τα μέλη θα αποφάσιζαν αν θα γίνει ή όχι. Από τη στιγμή όμως που ζητάς τη γνώμη των μελών πρέπει να περιμένεις να ακούσεις όλες τις απόψεις. Αλλιώς πήγαινε ωραία και καλά και στείλε ένα μήνυμα στη διαχείριση και διευθέτησέ το χωρίς να κάνεις ντόρο.


Δεν βρισκω σωστο να αναφερεσαι σ ενα ατομο που εχει απιχωρησει και δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει και πολυ περισσοτερο οταν ευθυνεσαι εσυ για την αποχωρηση του!

----------


## κύριος

> παντως , εδω , στο φορουμ , ειμαι ο Μακ , που εχει καταθλιψη , δεν το παιζω τιποτα ,προσπαθω να κρατω χαμηλους τονους


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα +25 χρονια ζωης μου δωσατε σημερα με τοσο γελοιο

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε εντάξει διαφωνώ στις 2 τελευταίες παραγράφους , δεν πειράζει! Το σημαντικό είναι τι εξέλαβε εκείνος και όχι πως το πήραμε εμείς..Το τρίτο θεωρώ ότι δεν έπρεπε να γραφτεί γιατί το άτομο δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει. Υποστήριξη ήθελε προφανώς από τα μέλη και αυτό θα το κρίνουμε ως κάτι κακό? Δεν θέλω να μιλήσω άλλο για το παιδί, απλώς γενικά λέω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τι λες αλλά πως το λες αυτό που θες να πεις....

----------


## Macgyver

> Εσυ σταματα να ψωνιζεις απο τα lidl..


Γιατι καλε ? και ο πατερας ψωνιζει απο το Λιντλ , κι εγω , γιατι να πεταμε χρηματα ? ουτε κανω σαιτες τα 500αρικα , και τα ξαμολαω στο σαλονι στον ελευθερο χρονο μου .............

----------


## Macgyver

> γενικά λέω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τι λες αλλά πως το λες αυτό που θες να πεις....


Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση , cube , μπορεις ναχεις τις καλυτςερες προθεσεις , αλλα αμα δεν εχεις τον τροπο , την πατησες .........................αναφερομαι γενικα στο concept ........

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα +25 χρονια ζωης μου δωσατε σημερα με τοσο γελοιο



Kαλα ,που ακριβως ειναι το αστειο ? δεν βλεπω κατι κωμικο ........ η κτθλψη ειναι αστειο ?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση , cube , μπορεις ναχεις τις καλυτςερες προθεσεις , αλλα αμα δεν εχεις τον τροπο , την πατησες .........................αναφερομαι γενικα στο concept ........


Ε μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.....

----------


## κύριος

> Kαλα ,που ακριβως ειναι το αστειο ? δεν βλεπω κατι κωμικο ........ η κτθλψη ειναι αστειο ?


φυσικα και οχι,δεν γελασα με αυτο

----------


## mindcrime

Eλάτε παιδιά φτιάξτε μου τη μέρα... Θέλω να δω διαδικτυακό, δημόσιο καμάκι στο φόρουμ για να μου πάει καλά η νύχτα. Είναι κάτι που δεν έχω δει ακόμα αν και έχω μόλις λίγες ώρες εδώ. Λοιπόν ποιος θα κάνει την αρχή;

----------


## mnimonio is back

Σεβασμο στην χειριστικοτητα παρακαλω..

----------


## κύριος

> Σεβασμο στην χειριστικοτητα παρακαλω..


ποσο αγαπας την λεξη χειριστικος/χειριστικοτητα και ολα τα υπολοιπα τωρα τελευταια?αμα μετρησω ποσες φορες την εχεις πει ή ποσους/σες μας εχεις πει χειριστικους,δεν τελειωνω ουτε μεχρι αυριο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> ποσο αγαπας την λεξη χειριστικος/χειριστικοτητα και ολα τα υπολοιπα τωρα τελευταια?αμα μετρησω ποσες φορες την εχεις πει ή ποσους/σες μας εχεις πει χειριστικους,δεν τελειωνω ουτε μεχρι αυριο


Το εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν τελειωνεις με τιποτα..  :Wink:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> ποσο αγαπας την λεξη χειριστικος/χειριστικοτητα και ολα τα υπολοιπα τωρα τελευταια?αμα μετρησω ποσες φορες την εχεις πει ή ποσους/σες μας εχεις πει χειριστικους,δεν τελειωνω ουτε μεχρι αυριο


Eν τω μεταξυ.. εισαι ενα πολυβολο μαλακιας απλα.. Καταλαβες γιατι λεμε no1??

----------


## mindcrime

Ε όχι και χειριστικός, μια απλή προτροπούλα θέτω.... ελάτε παιδιά ο τολμών νικά τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία να αποκτήσετε αυτό που αναζητάτε!

----------


## κύριος

> Το εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν τελειωνεις με τιποτα..


(θα εγραφα αστειακι με την λεξη τελειωνω αλλα θα ηταν αρκετα προβλεψιμο  :Wink:  )

----------


## mnimonio is back

Aν καποιος θελει να απευθυνθει σε εσας κανει κουοτ.. Να λολα ενα μηλο  :Big Grin:

----------


## mindcrime

Χαίρομαι που δεν πήγαινε για εμένα τις απολογίες μου :P

----------


## κύριος

> Eν τω μεταξυ.. εισαι ενα πολυβολο μαλακιας απλα.. Καταλαβες γιατι λεμε no1??


εν τω μεταξυ...τα συναισθηματα ειναι αμοιβαια(το γκουγκλαρα για να μην κανω ορθογραφικο*)

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε όχι και χειριστικός, μια απλή προτροπούλα θέτω.... ελάτε παιδιά ο τολμών νικά τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία να αποκτήσετε αυτό που αναζητάτε!



Πλακα πλακα , γινονται αυτα στο φορουμ , αλλα μονο με πμ.ς ...........

----------


## melissa

> Δεν βρισκω σωστο να αναφερεσαι σ ενα ατομο που εχει απιχωρησει και δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει και πολυ περισσοτερο οταν ευθυνεσαι εσυ για την αποχωρηση του!


Πώς ακριβώς ευθύνομαι εγώ Παυλίνα;

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Πλακα πλακα , γινονται αυτα στο φορουμ , αλλα μονο με πμ.ς ...........


Ε ναι εσύ είσαι ο πρώτος διδάξας και μάλιστα το έκανες και φανερά και από το λίγο που έψαξα τα μηνυματα σου πέρα απο την 18χρονη φιλη σου που φωτογραφισες κανονικοτατα,κατάλαβα ποια ήταν και η 20χρονια μικροτερη σου που εκανες σχεση.Μπράβο ρε φίλος όμως.Διαλέγεις τις καλύτερες όμως..Σε παραδέχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## mindcrime

> Πλακα πλακα , γινονται αυτα στο φορουμ , αλλα μονο με πμ.ς ...........


Δεν θα το έκανα αυτό σε φόρουμ, μου φαίνεται αστείο να τη πέσω σε κάποια που δεν έχω δει καν, δεν ξέρω καν αν θα νιώσω έλξη

----------


## archangel

> Δεν είμαι ενάντια στην λογική να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε εδώ μέσα και από την αρχή αυτό που τόνισα και στα δύο σχετικά θέματα είναι ότι το φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς και όχι η διαχείριση. Εμείς πρέπει να προσέχουμε και όχι να περιμένουμε την δασκάλα μοντ ή όπως είπες εσύ τον κακό μπάτσο μοντ. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως είμαι κάθετα ενάντια στη λογική να μην μπορούμε κόσμια να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας για ένα θέμα με αφετηρία τους συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς. Είμαστε ενήλικοι μεταξύ ενηλίκων και πρέπει κάποτε να μάθουμε να δεχόμαστε την κριτική. Αν κάποιοι δεν το έμαθαν εκεί έξω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ας το μάθουν εδώ μέσα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.
> 
> Επίσης όπως εσύ εξέλαβες τις θέσεις των ατόμων που τεκμηριωμένα στήριξαν την άποψή τους ότι το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν κάνει για αυτή τη θέση ως προσβολή, έτσι κι εγώ εξέλαβα όλες αυτές τις θετικές ψήφους σαν ένδειξη ότι όλα αυτά τα άτομα ήθελαν να γίνει ο griswol μοντ. Δεν του είπαν απλά κάνε την προσπάθειά σου, ατεκμηρίωτα και γιατί τον συμπαθούσαν και μόνο του είπαν ότι του δίνουν θετική ψήφο δηλαδή ήθελαν να πάρει αυτή τη θέση. Αυτό είδα εγώ. Και ναι εννοείται πως όλοι την άποψή τους λέγανε, δεν διαφώνησε κανείς, ούτε τα ίδια τα άτομα. Είπαν ότι απλά εκφράζουν την άποψή τους για το θέμα και ότι την τελική απόφαση την έχει η διαχείριση. 
> 
> Αλλά το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι; Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν ήθελε απλά να κάνει αίτηση αθόρυβα και ήσυχα για αυτή τη θέση. Ήθελε να δημιουργήσει όλο αυτό το τζέρτζελο γύρω από την ιδέα του να γίνει μοντ. Έλεγε και ξανάλεγε στηρίξτε με σε αυτή την απόφαση, λες και τα μέλη θα αποφάσιζαν αν θα γίνει ή όχι. Από τη στιγμή όμως που ζητάς τη γνώμη των μελών πρέπει να περιμένεις να ακούσεις όλες τις απόψεις. Αλλιώς πήγαινε ωραία και καλά και στείλε ένα μήνυμα στη διαχείριση και διευθέτησέ το χωρίς να κάνεις ντόρο.



μελισσα, ακου κατι που θα σου πω. Δεν ξερω αν ο griswol θα ηταν καλός διαχειρηστης ή όχι. Μπορεί αν γινόταν να ηταν ο καλύτερος και απολυτα αντικειμενικός ή μόλις αποκτουσε εξουσία να την εκμεταλευόταν με τον χειρότερο τροπο και να γινόταν εκδικητής σε όσους θεωρούσε πως τον αδίκησαν. 
Αυτό που ξερω είναι πως ρωτησε πως μπορεί να γινει διαχειρηστής. Καποια ατομα τον ενθάρρυναν και καποια ατομα όχι. Το θεμα είναι πως τα άτομα που τον ενθάρρυναν του εδωσαν μια θετικη ψηφο και τιποτα αλλο γτ δεν θα ηταν αυτοι που θα εκριναν αν αξιζε να γίνει. Δεν ηταν θέμα εκλογων. Δεν ψηφιζαμε!!!
Αντίθετα τα ατομα που του είπαν όχι δεν σταματησαν εκει αλλά τον ειρωνευονταν κιόλας "Δεν το ξερουμε αν αυτη την στιγμη δεν ριχνεις καντηλια.. !Ενισταμαι!" λογια μνημονίου, "αν ηταν ετσι, εβαζε μεσα το πολυπροφιλο του φορουμ ολα τα προφιλ του, να ψηφιζει τον εαυτο του να παρει το φορουμ και να φυγει", "καλως τον μοντερειτορ, ρε!" λογια ρεμεντι. 
Καταλαβαίνεις τι θελω να σου πω;
Οταν είχατε μαλωσει δεν πηρα το μέρος κανενους γτ θεωρουσα πως και οι δυο σας φταιγατε, εσυ λόγω του χοντροκομμενου τρόπου που του μιλησες και αυτος γτ παρεξηγησε αυτό που του είπες και η συμπεριφορά του μετα (που μεταξυ μας δεν μπορω να την κρίνω γτ εγω οταν θυμωσω κανω και λεω χειρότερα :Ρ). 
Και όσο για το παραδειγμα που αναφερες ποιο πανω για το μοντελο εννοείτε πως θα σου έλεγα να το προσπαθούσες και να μην τα παρατησεις. Δεν θα sου χαλουσα το ονειρό σου και σιγουρα δεν θα σου ελεγα τι μπορεις και τι δεν μπορείς να κανεις. Γτ; Γιατι ο ανθρωπός πιστέψει στον εαυτό του μπορει να κανει τα παντα. αν θελεις δες αυτό το βίντεο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μελισσα, ακου κατι που θα σου πω. Δεν ξερω αν ο griswol θα ηταν καλός διαχειρηστης ή όχι. Μπορεί αν γινόταν να ηταν ο καλύτερος και απολυτα αντικειμενικός ή μόλις αποκτουσε εξουσία να την εκμεταλευόταν με τον χειρότερο τροπο και να γινόταν εκδικητής σε όσους θεωρούσε πως τον αδίκησαν. 
> Αυτό που ξερω είναι πως ρωτησε πως μπορεί να γινει διαχειρηστής. Καποια ατομα τον ενθάρρυναν και καποια ατομα όχι. Το θεμα είναι πως τα άτομα που τον ενθάρρυναν του εδωσαν μια θετικη ψηφο και τιποτα αλλο γτ δεν θα ηταν αυτοι που θα εκριναν αν αξιζε να γίνει. Δεν ηταν θέμα εκλογων. Δεν ψηφιζαμε!!!
> Αντίθετα τα ατομα που του είπαν όχι δεν σταματησαν εκει αλλά τον ειρωνευονταν κιόλας "Δεν το ξερουμε αν αυτη την στιγμη δεν ριχνεις καντηλια.. !Ενισταμαι!" λογια μνημονίου, "αν ηταν ετσι, εβαζε μεσα το πολυπροφιλο του φορουμ ολα τα προφιλ του, να ψηφιζει τον εαυτο του να παρει το φορουμ και να φυγει", "καλως τον μοντερειτορ, ρε!" λογια ρεμεντι. 
> Καταλαβαίνεις τι θελω να σου πω;
> Οταν είχατε μαλωσει δεν πηρα το μέρος κανενους γτ θεωρουσα πως και οι δυο σας φταιγατε, εσυ λόγω του χοντροκομμενου τρόπου που του μιλησες και αυτος γτ παρεξηγησε αυτό που του είπες και η συμπεριφορά του μετα (που μεταξυ μας δεν μπορω να την κρίνω γτ εγω οταν θυμωσω κανω και λεω χειρότερα :Ρ). 
> Και όσο για το παραδειγμα που αναφερες ποιο πανω για το μοντελο εννοείτε πως θα σου έλεγα να το προσπαθούσες και να μην τα παρατησεις. Δεν θα sου χαλουσα το ονειρό σου και σιγουρα δεν θα σου ελεγα τι μπορεις και τι δεν μπορείς να κανεις. Γτ; Γιατι ο ανθρωπός πιστέψει στον εαυτό του μπορει να κανει τα παντα. αν θελεις δες αυτό το βίντεο



Νομίζω πως δεν λέει αλήθεια για τις διαστάσεις της.

----------


## archangel

> Επειδή έχασα επεισόδια,είπε πουθενά ότι είναι 80 κιλά με 1,60 ύψος?
> Γιατί νομίζω πως δεν λέει αλήθεια.


παραδειγμα εδωσε το κοριτσι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παραδειγμα εδωσε το κοριτσι


Τότε κάνω εγώ λάθος.
Γιατί θεωρώ πως είναι μια όμορφη....Για να πηγαίνει μόνο με ωραίους.....

----------


## archangel

> Τότε κάνω εγώ λάθος.
> Γιατί θεωρώ πως είναι μια όμορφη....Για να πηγαίνει μόνο με ωραίους.....



Και που ξερεις με τι πηγαινει; μπορει το αγορι της να μοιαζει με τον κουασιμοδο!!!!

----------


## melissa

archangel κουράστηκα να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, άνθρωποι να με ρωτάνε για το θέμα ή να μου το σχολιάζουν με αναφορά σε αυτά που λέω άρα να ζητάνε απάντηση και μόλις τη δίνω να μου γίνεται επίθεση ότι εγώ είμαι η αιτία που το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε από το φόρουμ και άρα δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω. Θα σε παρακαλούσα και εσένα και όλους όσοι το κάνουν, να σταματήσετε τις αναφορές στα λεγόμενά μου για το θέμα ώστε να σταματήσω κι εγώ να αναγκάζομαι να απαντάω και μετά να τα ακούω και από πάνω. Η θέση μου για το θέμα είναι ξεκάθαρη νομίζω, δεν συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα απαντήσω λεπτομερώς γιατί 1) θεωρώ ότι ήδη το έχω κάνει και απλά αυτή τη στιγμή ο καθένας αναλύει και ξαναναλύει την άποψή του για το θέμα και τίποτα παραπάνω πράξη που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αφού το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε και 2)βαριέμαι τις αβάσιμες κατηγορίες που θα ακολουθήσουν. Όσο για την απάντησή σου στο παράδειγμά μου νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τίποτε από ότι είπα. Αυτά. Σε παρακαλώ να το λήξουμε εδώ.

----------


## melissa

> Και που ξερεις με τι πηγαινει; μπορει το αγορι της να μοιαζει με τον κουασιμοδο!!!!


Άστο, με τον γουάι και τα συμπεράσματά του η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.

----------


## archangel

> archangel κουράστηκα να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, άνθρωποι να με ρωτάνε για το θέμα ή να μου το σχολιάζουν με αναφορά σε αυτά που λέω άρα να ζητάνε απάντηση και μόλις τη δίνω να μου γίνεται επίθεση ότι εγώ είμαι η αιτία που το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε από το φόρουμ και άρα δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω. Θα σε παρακαλούσα και εσένα και όλους όσοι το κάνουν, να σταματήσετε τις αναφορές στα λεγόμενά μου για το θέμα ώστε να σταματήσω κι εγώ να αναγκάζομαι να απαντάω και μετά να τα ακούω και από πάνω. Η θέση μου για το θέμα είναι ξεκάθαρη νομίζω, δεν συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα απαντήσω λεπτομερώς γιατί 1) θεωρώ ότι ήδη το έχω κάνει και απλά αυτή τη στιγμή ο καθένας αναλύει και ξαναναλύει την άποψή του για το θέμα και τίποτα παραπάνω πράξη που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αφού το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε και 2)βαριέμαι τις αβάσιμες κατηγορίες που θα ακολουθήσουν. Όσο για την απάντησή σου στο παράδειγμά μου νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τίποτε από ότι είπα. Αυτά. Σε παρακαλώ να το λήξουμε εδώ.



1ον. εγω τουλαχιστον δεν είπα ποτε πως εσυ φταις που εφυγε και σιγουρα δεν σε κατηγόρησα. Μην βαζεις λοιπον μεσα στο στομα μου κουβεντες που δεν είπα.
2ον. δεν ειπα να συμφωνεις μαζι μου σε οτι λεω. Συζητηση κανουμε. Και η θέση σου είναι ξεκαθαρη και σεβαστεί (τουλάχιστον απο εμενα). 
3ον. Καταλαβα τι είπες και συμφωνω ως ενα μερός σε αυτό. Και με το παραδειγμα με τη δασκάλα και με το μοντελο (αν και η Tess Holliday τα καταφερε μια χαρά και ας είναι παχουλη)
Δεν θα σε πιεσω αν δεν θελεις να απαντησεις. φιλακια και συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι και σε ενόχλησε..... δεν είχα αυτό το σκοπό, ειλικρινά!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> archangel κουράστηκα να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, άνθρωποι να με ρωτάνε για το θέμα ή να μου το σχολιάζουν με αναφορά σε αυτά που λέω άρα να ζητάνε απάντηση και μόλις τη δίνω να μου γίνεται επίθεση ότι εγώ είμαι η αιτία που το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε από το φόρουμ και άρα δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω. Θα σε παρακαλούσα και εσένα και όλους όσοι το κάνουν, να σταματήσετε τις αναφορές στα λεγόμενά μου για το θέμα ώστε να σταματήσω κι εγώ να αναγκάζομαι να απαντάω και μετά να τα ακούω και από πάνω. Η θέση μου για το θέμα είναι ξεκάθαρη νομίζω, δεν συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα απαντήσω λεπτομερώς γιατί 1) θεωρώ ότι ήδη το έχω κάνει και απλά αυτή τη στιγμή ο καθένας αναλύει και ξαναναλύει την άποψή του για το θέμα και τίποτα παραπάνω πράξη που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αφού το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έφυγε και 2)βαριέμαι τις αβάσιμες κατηγορίες που θα ακολουθήσουν. Όσο για την απάντησή σου στο παράδειγμά μου νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τίποτε από ότι είπα. Αυτά. Σε παρακαλώ να το λήξουμε εδώ.


Ελπίζω να μην το λες αυτό για μένα, γιατί δεν σε προκάλεσα για να σου πω μετά ''μην μιλάς''... Κάθε ένας έχει την άποψή του, την είπε και τέλος......

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε ναι εσύ είσαι ο πρώτος διδάξας και μάλιστα το έκανες και φανερά και από το λίγο που έψαξα τα μηνυματα σου πέρα απο την 18χρονη φιλη σου που φωτογραφισες κανονικοτατα,κατάλαβα ποια ήταν και η 20χρονια μικροτερη σου που εκανες σχεση.Μπράβο ρε φίλος όμως.Διαλέγεις τις καλύτερες όμως..Σε παραδέχομαι


Ενταξει για την μικρη , παει καλα , αντμ , το πως ανακαλυψες την 20χρονια μικροτερη μου ....................ουτε ντετεκτιβ να ησουν !! ειλικρινα μου κανει εντυπωση ...........δεν εχω κανα μυστικο , απλως ειμαι επικοινωνιακος ..........αμα σου πω οτι εχω δεχθει προσκληση απο κοπελα να παω σπιτι της , δεν λεω πια ηλικιες !! , και μου περιεγραψε το σωμα της ............ αλλη σχεδον ευθεως μου την επεφτε , και μια 3η , ειχαμε ανταλλαξει φωτο , κατι δεν μου πολυαρεσε σε αυτην , ολο για σεξ μιλαγε , και στην πορεια , μετα απο τηλεφωνηματα , απερριφθη , πηρε λοιπον τον ιδιο μου τον πατερα , και τον εβρισε !!! αυτες απο το φορουμ , δεν εχω φεις , ουτε ψαχουλευω στο νετ , ολη η ιστορια ειναι νασαι επικοινωνιακος , διοτι απο εμφανιση , ειμαι μετριος .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν θα το έκανα αυτό σε φόρουμ, μου φαίνεται αστείο να τη πέσω σε κάποια που δεν έχω δει καν, δεν ξέρω καν αν θα νιώσω έλξη


Εχω ανταλλαξει φωτο , η εχω στειλει απλα , σε πολλα μελη ............αφου εχουν προηγηθει αρκετα μηνυματα , μπορει και λιγα ........αλλα στελνω , οχι για να κανω σχεση , στελνω επειδη ανηκω στην παλια γενια , και δεν μου αρεσει το απροσωπο ...............

Δεν περιοριζομαι στο αλλο φυλο , και στον Γουαι εχω στειλει , εμενα και 2 πρωην μου , για να του δειξω , οτι δεν χρειαζεται νασαι κουκλος , για ναχεις ωραιες γυναικες , θελω να τον συνδραμω , μου θυμιζει τον εαυτο μου στην ηλικια του , που ημουν αρκετα ντροπαλος ...............

----------


## pavlina

Οταν σου ελεγε ο griswoll να σταματησεις να επεμβαινεις και αφου εβλεπες οτι τον ειχες φτασει στα ορια του εσυ melissa συνεχιζες να σχολιαζεις και να πυροδοτεις την κατασταση

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Άντε φτάνει ρε παιδιά.Ήμαρτον.
Όλοι μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε αλλά ας μη το κάνουμε θέμα.Λίγο ηρεμία  :Smile:

----------


## Numenor

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία για την ανθρωπότητα.......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οπα μας την επεσε η ανωτεροτητα... συρμα!!!

----------


## Numenor

> οπα μας την επεσε η ανωτεροτητα... συρμα!!!


Χαλάρωσε Hulk, άραξε λίγο στα κυβικά σου....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κοίταξα,όλες τις σελίδες του εν λόγω θέματος.
Αν και θα μου πει κανείς τίποτα,που ξέθαψα τέτοιο θέμα.
Και στην ''κόντρα'' Remedy και mnimonio vs rea,σημειώνω 1.

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω ανοιξει δυο φορες αυτο το θεμα , δεν φταει η διαχειρηση , δεν χρειαζεαται μπαμπουλας για να μας κανει ντα , το επιπεδο πολλων μελων ειναι χαμηλο , και οποιου δεν του γουσταρει , ας σταματησει να γραφει ...............και η ρεμ , δεν εχει κοντρα με την μνιμονιο , ποτε δεν ειχε ..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω ανοιξει δυο φορες αυτο το θεμα , δεν φταει η διαχειρηση , δεν χρειαζεαται μπαμπουλας για να μας κανει ντα , το επιπεδο πολλων μελων ειναι χαμηλο , και οποιου δεν του γουσταρει , ας σταματησει να γραφει ...............και η ρεμ , δεν εχει κοντρα με την μνιμονιο , ποτε δεν ειχε ..........


Εννοούσα τη διαμάχη που είχαν αυτές οι 2 με την Ρέα.

----------


## Remedy

μην σχολιαζεις μελη που εχουν φυγει ρε γουαι. 
και τι το ξεθαψες το ποστ των τοσων μηνων?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μην σχολιαζεις μελη που εχουν φυγει ρε γουαι. 
> και τι το ξεθαψες το ποστ των τοσων μηνων?


Απλά έκανα παρατήρηση σε ότι έγινε.
Από τη δική μου οπτική.
Έψαχνα,και τυχαία έπεσα σε αυτό.

----------

